# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  L'ancien dirigeant de Microsoft voudrait que les USA redeviennent un leader de l'nergie nuclaire

## Coriolan

*L'ancien dirigeant de Microsoft voudrait que les USA redeviennent un leader de l'nergie nuclaire*
*cette nergie est-elle idale pour la plante ?*

Pour clturer 2018, Bill Gates a publi un billet de blog qui rsume en gros ce quil a appris lanne dernire. Le cofondateur de Microsoft sest intress  plusieurs points essentiels  lessor de lhumanit, dont la question de lnergie et le rchauffement climatique.


Bill Gates
Lancien PDG de Microsoft a fait savoir que cette anne, il a pour intention de persuader les leaders amricains de prter plus attention  la recherche dans le domaine lnergie nuclaire, le but tant de permettre aux tats-Unis de regagner leur place de leader dans la recherche lie  l'nergie nuclaire, et aussi dadopter des technologies avances du nuclaire comme le concept mis en avant par le projet TerraPower financ largement par Bill Gates.

 Le monde doit travailler sur beaucoup de solutions pour stopper le changement climatique,  a crit M. Gates.  Le nuclaire de pointe en est un, et j'espre persuader les dirigeants amricains d'entrer dans le jeu. 

M. Gates a rappel que pendant 2018, les missions de gaz  effet de serre ont encore une fois augment, une ralit qui renforce le besoin de faire des perces dans la recherche dnergies propres, la seule issue pour viter des scnarios catastrophiques du climat, a not M. Gates.

 Certaines pensent que nous avons tous les outils ncessaires en notre possession, et que la rduction du cot des nergies renouvelables comme l'nergie solaire et olienne rsout le problme. Je suis heureux de voir que le solaire et l'olien sont de plus en plus abordables et nous devrions les dployer dans tout endroit o a parait logique , a crit M. Gates.

Mais ces nergies (solaire et olienne) sont intermittentes, et il y a encore le problme de manque batteries bon march pour stocker lnergie en cas dabsence de soleil ou du vent, a indiqu le magnat des affaires amricain. De plus, llectricit ne reprsente que 25 % de toutes les missions. Or, il faut trouver une solution pour les autres 75 %, a not M. Gates.  

Bill Gates fait allusion au domaine du nuclaire de pointe, un secteur mergent de l'industrie de l'nergie ax sur la conception et la commercialisation de racteurs de la prochaine gnration pour la production d'nergie nuclaire. Parmi ces racteurs, un racteur  onde progressive, ou racteur  onde de combustion, un concept jamais ralis de racteur nuclaire qui convertit un isotope fertile en isotope fissile par transmutation nuclaire lors de son fonctionnement. 

En 2006, le projet Terrapower a t lanc afin de concevoir et commercialiser ce racteur. TerraPower est une gamme de racteurs de faible et moyenne puissance de 300  1 000 MW. Bill Gates a fait rfrence  TerraPower pendant sa confrence TED en 2010.

 Le nuclaire est idal pour faire face aux changements climatiques, car il constitue la seule source d'nergie sans carbone, volutive et disponible 24 heures sur 24. Les problmes des racteurs d'aujourd'hui, tels que le risque d'accident, peuvent tre rsolus par l'innovation. 

TerraPower a sign le 22 septembre 2015 un accord avec China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) pour dvelopper son racteur  onde progressive. TerraPower, largement finance par Bill Gates, a prvu de construire une centrale de dmonstration de 600 MWe, baptise TWR-P, suivie par des centrales commerciales de 1 150 MWe  la fin des annes 2020.

Mais la guerre commerciale qui a clat entre les tats-Unis et la Chine et les restrictions  lexportation mises en place par ladministration Trump vont empcher TerraPower de tester sa technologie en Chine, un obstacle qui fait barrage au projet, reconnat Bill Gates.

 On esprait mettre sur pied un projet pilote en Chine, mais les rcents changements de politique aux tats-Unis ont rendu cela peu probable , a dit M. Gates.  Nous pourrions peut-tre le construire aux tats-Unis  si la rglementation est mise  jour et si le climat d'investissement pour l'nergie nuclaire s'amliore. 

En novembre, le directeur financier de Terrapower Marcia Burkey a inform que les nouvelles restrictions  lexportation ont compltement surpris lentreprise. Des experts ont prdit que la dcision de ladministration Trump devrait entraver les plans de Terrapower en Chine.

Lancien dirigeant de Microsoft et dautres magnats des affaires, y compris Jeff Bezos, le PDG dAmazon, ont financ une panoplie de projets dinnovation en matire dnergie propre  travers Breakthrough Energy Ventures, un fonds dinvestissement dun milliard de dollars.

 Les entreprises que nous avons choisies sont gres par des gens brillants et montrent de lespoir de prendre des ides d'nergie propre innovatrices du laboratoire vers le march,  a crit M. Gates.

 Les tats-Unis sont bien positionns pour crer ces avances avec des scientifiques de niveau mondial, des entrepreneurs et le capital-investissement , a not M. Gates.  Malheureusement, lAmrique nest plus le leader global de lnergie nuclaire quelle a t il y a 50 ans. 

Dans le classement global de lnergie nuclaire, les tats-Unis occupent toujours le premier rang avec 98 racteurs oprationnels gnrant prs de 100 000 mgawatts, selon les chiffres de lAgence internationale de l'nergie atomique. La France arrive en deuxime position avec 58 racteurs, et la Chine est troisime avec 46 racteurs. Cependant, lEmpire du Milieu est en train de construire 13 nouveaux racteurs contre 2 seulement aux tats-Unis.

Les partisans de lnergie nuclaire stipulent quil y a une ncessit de btir des centrales nuclaires pour remplacer les centrales  gaz et au charbon, et rpondre aux besoins en lectricit. Mais les opposants au nuclaire estiment que les cots lis aux racteurs sont encore normes. De ce fait, ils considrent que le nuclaire ne constitue plus aujourdhui une solution viable conomiquement, sans parler des risques de scurit et le problme des dchets nuclaires. Pour eux, les nergies renouvelables sont devenues plus viables, car leur cot a massivement t rduit lors des 20 dernires annes, une tendance qui devrait se suivre lors des prochaines annes.

*Source* : gatesnotes - morningconsult

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il faudrait encourager l'innovation dans le domaine de l'nergie nuclaire ?
 ::fleche::  Ou bien pensez-vous que l'nergie nuclaire a plus dinconvnients que d'avantages ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mme Bill Gates qui veut offrir tout son argent ne fait qu'en accumuler plus, il est tonnamment difficile de se dbarrasser de milliards de dollars
 ::fleche::  Bill Gates conduit une action globale pour prparer le monde  accepter les ralits d'une plante qui se rchauffe face aux changements climatiques
 ::fleche::  Bill Gates a refus le poste de conseiller scientifique de Donald Trump, estimant que ce ne serait pas un bon usage de son temps
 ::fleche::  Bill Gates estime que l'IA rendra l'homme plus efficace dans son travail et lui donnera plus de temps libre dans le futur

----------


## Exagone313

Sauf que l'nergie nuclaire n'est pas une nergie propre :
1) D'une part vis--vis des dchets propres  la fission nuclaire : o les stocker ? Personne ne veut a sous ses pieds;
2) D'autre part, les centrales ont une dure de vie et le dmantlement est trs difficile.
En plus, s'il faut de l'uranium pour faire fonctionner ces centrales, il faut bien aller le miner quelque part (donc pollution d'un environnement comme avec le ptrole, charbon et le gaz de schiste), ainsi que le raffiner et le transporter.
Et enfin, il y a eu des investissements considrables, notamment dans la recherche sur la fusion nuclaire qui semble stagner, ou la construction de nouvelles centrales qui entrane des complications.
Petite pense aux batteries au lithium, ressource rare et dont le minage pollue aussi des environnements.

----------


## Shepard

> Sauf que l'nergie nuclaire n'est pas une nergie propre :
> 1) D'une part vis--vis des dchets propres  la fission nuclaire : o les stocker ? Personne ne veut a sous ses pieds;
> 2) D'autre part, les centrales ont une dure de vie et le dmantlement est trs difficile.
> En plus, s'il faut de l'uranium pour faire fonctionner ces centrales, il faut bien aller le miner quelque part (donc pollution d'un environnement comme avec le ptrole, charbon et le gaz de schiste), ainsi que le raffiner et le transporter.
> Et enfin, il y a eu des investissements considrables, notamment dans la recherche sur la fusion nuclaire qui semble stagner, ou la construction de nouvelles centrales qui entrane des complications.
> Petite pense aux batteries au lithium, ressource rare et dont le minage pollue aussi des environnements.


Justement, dvelopper le nuclaire permettrait probablement de rutiliser ces dchets nuclaires comme matire premire, rsolvant d'un coup le problme du stockage et des ressources d'uranium.

Et il est assez injuste de dire que l'nergie nuclaire n'est pas propre et de considrer l'olien ou le solaire comme propre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Le nuclaire est en effet plus propre que les autres sources d'nergies.
a produit quasiment pas de CO2 contrairement aux oliennes, aux panneaux solaires, au charbon, au ptrole, etc.

Par contre il faut stocker les dchets nuclaire correctement et faire attention  la scurit des centrales.
Des leons ont t tires de Tchernobyl et Fukushima.
Les centrales sont de mieux en mieux.




> Pensez-vous qu'il faudrait encourager l'innovation dans le domaine de l'nergie nuclaire ?


Oui.
D'ailleurs la France est trs forte en nuclaire.
Chine:  Taishan, le premier racteur EPR dans le monde entre en service



> C'est fait ! Aprs neuf ans de chantier, la Chine a mis en service le premier racteur EPR nuclaire au monde. L'unit un construite par EDF sur le site de Taishan dans le sud du pays a t dclar oprationnel pour sa mise en route commerciale. Un deuxime racteur devrait entrer en service en 2019.





> Ou bien pensez-vous que l'nergie nuclaire a plus dinconvnients que d'avantages ?


Les panneaux solaire et les oliennes ont plus d'inconvnients que d'avantages pour le moment.
Le nuclaire c'est tip top, tu peux produire beaucoup et avoir le contrle dessus, alors que les oliennes et les panneaux solaires ne produisent rien la nuit quand il n'y a pas de vent, on a pas de technologie pour stocker beaucoup d'nergie proprement.

De plus tous les projecteurs sont braqus sur le CO2, donc le nuclaire est mis en avant.

----------


## i5evangelist

C'est le mme visionnaire qui pensait que les programmes ne dpasseraient pas 640ko.
Je me fiche compltement de son avis sur le nuclaire ...

----------


## pboulanger

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...A0_sels_fondus
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superph%C3%A9nix

Au del de la guguerre pour ou contre le nuclaire, il existe diffrents types de nuclaire dont certains posent moins de problme en termes de scurit et de dchets que les racteurs actuellement en activit: les sels de thorium. Par contre SuperPhnix prsente aussi un intrt car il permettrait de brler les dchets des centrales actuelles en diminuant la dangerosit des dchets (mais  quel cot?)...
Aujourd'hui les enjeux nergtiques font que nous n'avons gure le choix: l'olien est trs polluant  fabriquer tout comme le solaire et ne permet pas de garantir la fourniture lectrique dans le temps car on ne contrle ni le vent ni la luminosit. Les matriaux fossiles sont trs polluants aussi et on arrivera bientt au bout des rserves disponibles. Les biocarburants se font au dtriment de la production de nourriture et des forts (poumons de la plante)...
Et la fusion nuclaire n'est pas encore oprationnel...

----------


## Sodium

> 1) D'une part vis--vis des dchets propres  la fission nuclaire : o les stocker ? Personne ne veut a sous ses pieds;


Le stockage est un "faux" problme.
Il sera toujours temps de s'en occuper plus tard lorsque notre technologie sera plus volue. Tant que ces dchets sont correctement isols, ils ne posent pas de soucis majeurs.
Il n'en est pas de mme des missions de Co2 qui ont dj des consquences catastrophiques et risquent de nous mener dans le mur dans les dcennies avenir.

Mieux vaut tre pragmatique et adresser les problmes qui nous touchent aujourd'hui, et le nuclaire a un impact limit sur les missions de Co2. Et surtout, il n'y a actuellement aucune alternative viable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tant que ces dchets sont correctement isols, ils ne posent pas de soucis majeurs.


Parfois ils sont mal stock :

----------


## Zefling

> Par contre il faut stocker les dchets nuclaire correctement et faire attention  la scurit des centrales.


Oui pendant 250 000 ans... Aucune construction humaines n'a tenu aussi longtemps (ou mme n'existe).  Le problme c'est qu'on a des stocks de dchets dont on ne sait pas quoi faire ou qui sont devenus un vraiment problme : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mine_d%27Asse

J'espre sincrement qu'on trouvera des solutions rapidement, mais pour l'instant a ne va pas dans le bon sens.

----------


## Sodium

> Oui pendant 250 000 ans... Aucune construction humaines n'a tenu aussi longtemps (ou mme n'existe).  Le problme c'est qu'on a des stocks de dchets dont on ne sait pas quoi faire ou qui sont devenus un vraiment problme : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mine_d%27Asse
> 
> J'espre sincrement qu'on trouvera des solutions rapidement, mais pour l'instant a ne va pas dans le bon sens.


Dj, a ne sera pas 250 000 ans si dans le futur on trouve des moyens pour leur ter leur radioactivit, ensuite mme si c'tait le cas qu'est-ce qui nous empchent de les dmnager rgulirement quand l'espace de stockage devient vtuste ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui pendant 250 000 ans...


L'humain aura disparu depuis longtemps.
Et la vie suit son cours  Hiroshima, Nagasaki, Tchernobyl, Fukushima.

Plein de pays ont fait sauter des bombes atomiques un peu partout et globalement a va.
On a pas besoin de radiation pour dvelopper des cancers de toutes faons.

Ce qui me fait penser que je n'ai toujours pas regard a :
Into Eternity (film)



> Le film traite du stockage en couche gologique profonde de dchets radioactifs au complexe d'Onkalo, en Finlande. Le btiment tant conu pour exister 100 000 ans, le film pose la question de l'hritage laiss aux gnrations futures.


===
Toutes les alternatives au nuclaire sont pire.
"Entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre"
Pour l'instant rien n'arrive  la cheville du nuclaire, la balance bnfice / risque penche  fond du ct bnfice.
 force d'investir des centaines de milliards dans la recherche sur le solaire et l'olien on arrivera peut-tre  quelque chose, en attendant le plus propre aujourd'hui c'est le nuclaire.

En Chine vous prfrez qu'il y ait plein de centrales  charbon ou une centrale nuclaire ?

----------


## Invit

Perso, j'ai plutt confiance en Bill Gates concernant l'nergie nuclaire. Quand on voit tous les dchets informatiques  vie longue que Microsoft a produit, ce gars l doit vraiment s'y connaitre.

----------


## Jean Sarfati

Le nuclaire est dangereux pour l'homme et idal pour la Nature. Pas de CO2 et nergie massive  disposition on/off, pas de dforestation ni de noyade de grands biotopes, la Nature dit oui ! Pour l'homme c'est plus compliqu car il tue insidieusement et la scurit doit tre drastique donc coteuse. Le progrs technologique est le bienvenu et il faut s'y mettre. Les oppositions des 'cologistes' infantiles sont incohrentes avec le fait du rchauffement climatique. Reste la question pineuse de la prolifration pour faire des bombes. Ces nouvelles perces favorisent cette tendance oui ou non ? Quels verrous sont possibles ?

----------


## xarkam

> Sauf que l'nergie nuclaire n'est pas une nergie propre :
> 1) D'une part vis--vis des dchets propres  la fission nuclaire : o les stocker ? Personne ne veut a sous ses pieds;
> 2) D'autre part, les centrales ont une dure de vie et le dmantlement est trs difficile.
> En plus, s'il faut de l'uranium pour faire fonctionner ces centrales, il faut bien aller le miner quelque part (donc pollution d'un environnement comme avec le ptrole, charbon et le gaz de schiste), ainsi que le raffiner et le transporter.
> Et enfin, il y a eu des investissements considrables, notamment dans la recherche sur la fusion nuclaire qui semble stagner, ou la construction de nouvelles centrales qui entrane des complications.
> Petite pense aux batteries au lithium, ressource rare et dont le minage pollue aussi des environnements.


Haaa, le lobby colo  bien fonctionn chez toi  ::mrgreen:: 

Donc, tout le monde repasse au charbon/gaz par ce que le solaire/vent n'est pas assez stable pour produire par ce que bhooouuuuu le nuclaire c'est le mal. Quant aux barrages, tout les pays n'ont pas la possibilit en faire.

On nous casse le cul avec le tout lectrique. Mais les colo se gardent bien de nous expliquer que pour tout ca, faut plus de courant, donc brler plus de charbon et plus de gaz.

A l'heure actuelle en terme de pollution<->consommation, le nuclaire est le plus propre.

Une centrale produit des dchets quivalent  la superficie d'une terrain de football sur une hauteur de 50cm pour les dchets non traitable.
En 2018 des recherches arrive  termes  l'UCL de Belgique vont permettre de rduire la quantit de dchets produit. On est toujours sur la superficie d'un terrain de foot, mais de 50cm on passe  0.5cm de haut pour les dchets non traitable.

La seul chose vrai, c'est le recyclage des centrales qui est impossible pour le cur du racteur.
Leur emplacement parfois mal choisi (Fukushima) ou encore le facteur humain (Tchernobyl).

La fusion ne stagne pas contrairement  ce que tu pense. Dernirement la chine  procd  des essais d'un racteur  fusion. Mais il faut pouvoir contenir la puissance d'une toile (bon  moindre mesure hein  ::mrgreen:: ) et ce n'est pas une mince affaire. Trois grand prototype de racteurs sont en course mais  chaque avances, d'autres grandes difficults apparaissent et parfois il faut attendre qu'on invente la techno qui permette d'aller de l'avant.

On mise que d'ici 15/20 ans nous verrons apparatre le premier racteur  fusion "civil".

----------


## wolinn

> Le nuclaire est dangereux pour l'homme et idal pour la Nature. Pas de CO2 et nergie massive  disposition on/off, pas de dforestation ni de noyade de grands biotopes, la Nature dit oui ! Pour l'homme c'est plus compliqu car il tue insidieusement et la scurit doit tre drastique donc coteuse. Le progrs technologique est le bienvenu et il faut s'y mettre. Les oppositions des 'cologistes' infantiles sont incohrentes avec le fait du rchauffement climatique. Reste la question pineuse de la prolifration pour faire des bombes. Ces nouvelles perces favorisent cette tendance oui ou non ? Quels verrous sont possibles ?


L'nergie nuclaire est dangereuse pour l'homme, mais les alternatives actuelles le sont au moins autant, et mme plus  mon avis : la pollution rsultant de la combustion des hydrocarbures tue insidieusement en fonctionnement normal, alors qu'un racteur nuclaire n'est dangereux qu'en situation exceptionnelle.
Si on me demandait mon avis, je prfrerais le chauffage central nuclaire, mme avec un racteur pas trs loin de chez moi, desservant l'agglomration (Lille, plus d'un million d'habitants), plutt que le gaz, ou pire, les chaudires au fioul, dont la nocivit quotidienne n'est plus  dmontrer. En allant  mon travail  vlo, je passe tous les jours devant un panneau d'affichage de la qualit de l'air, c'est bien plus concret qu'un trs hypothtique relchement accidentel de radioactivit.

----------


## Invit

> On mise que d'ici 15/20 ans nous verrons apparatre le premier racteur  fusion "civil".


Qui a "on" ? Le lobby nuclaire ? Mme pas en fait, car actuellement, le principal projet de fusion, c'est ITER. Il sera achev en 2025 (si tout va bien) et les tests srieux commenceront en 2035 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITER#T...current_status). Et tout a n'est qu'une phase de recherche qui devrait permettre la conception/construction de racteurs de production. Donc "15/20 ans", tu peux multiplier par 2 ou 3, si a arrive mme un jour...

----------


## Sodium

> On mise que d'ici 15/20 ans nous verrons apparatre le premier racteur  fusion "civil".


Les dernires estimations que j'ai entendues c'tait plutt 50 ans.

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

Aujourd'hui, si on veut avoir une rflexion cohrente sur lnergie, il faut comprendre que l'urgence climatique, c'est le rchauffement plantaire, du  nos missions de CO2. C'est un problme qu'il faudrait rsoudre dans les 10 ou 20 ans qui viennent, sinon les consquences seront dsastreuses.

Mais depuis 30 ans, la cible des cologistes a t principalement le nuclaire, alors qu'il semble tre le seul moyen de produire la quantit dnergie suffisante pour maintenir notre niveau de vie actuel, tout en rduisant notre dpendance aux nergies fossiles et nos missions catastrophiques de CO2. Bien sr certains me diront que la solution est de changer nos modes de vie, mais qui le fait rellement, en vrit ? Et  fortiori sur un forum ddi au dveloppement logiciel, ou la majorit des gens appartiennent  la classe moyenne d'un pays dvelopp...

J'ai moi mme t sduit par l'anti-nuclarisme ambiant, et pourtant, je n'y t vraiment pas destin: mon pre a travaill presque toute sa vie dans la centrale de retraitement de la Hague, et on tait pas du genre  cracher dans la main qui nous nourrit. Mais j'ai fini par changer d'avis, et une fois qu'il a t en retraite, je crois mme que je l'ai convaincu lui aussi. Je lui ai vant les projets d'hydroliennes, d'oliennes... persuad qu'il tait l'heure de remplacer le nuclaire, et puis qu'ensuite tout irait bien.

Et puis j'ai commenc  me documenter,  suivre certains youtubeurs (Jancovici, Le rveilleur...) et  comprendre que si le nuclaire reprsente 75% de notre production lectrique, il ne compte qu' peine 15% de notre consommation dnergie globale. Et encore, c'est sans compter le fait que la majorit de nos produits de consommation sont produits en Asie,  grand renfort de charbon, et transports au del des mers via des porte-conteneurs aliments au ptrole (et sous pavillon tranger).

Ainsi, si on voulait remplacer toutes ces sources dnergies productrices de CO2, il faudrait dployer une quantit ahurissante d'oliennes et/ou de panneaux solaires. Remuer ciel et terre afin d'extraire les mtaux ncessaire  leur construction,  grand renfort de vhicules polluants. Crer des *normes* centres de stockages dlectricit pour contre balancer l'intermittence (le meilleur moyen semblant tre de construire des barrages, pour y pomper de l'eau, et rcuprer lnergie la nuit, ou lorsqu'il n'y a pas de vent). Et un rseau lectrique adapt qui pourrait doubler le cot  lui tout seul. Des projets pharaoniques, avec  la clef une efficacit nergtique faible, des paysages dvasts.
Et tout a pour un coup faramineux.

Bref, j'ai t sduit par l'cologie dmago (incarne par M. Hulot et ses 9 vhicules, qui n'a cess de pointer du doigt lnergie nuclaire, peut-tre parce que finalement il n'y connaissait pas grand chose), mais j'en suis revenu. Si on veut dcarboner notre conomie, il va falloir se tourner vers des solutions pragmatiques. Et le nuclaire semble tre un moindre mal,  dfaut de trouver autre chose...

----------


## Sodium

N'oublions pas le point essentiel : avec les dizaines de milliards que cote la dnuclarisation, on pourrait faire normment notamment dans l'isolation thermique des btiments existant et remplacer les quipements obsoltes au rendement faible, et l on verrait une relle diffrence de baisse globale de la consommation.

----------


## TheLastShot

Je vois pas le problme  ce que les USA soit les leaders dans ce domaine, si tous les autres pays abandonnent le nuclaire ce trs facile pour eux.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> C'est le mme visionnaire qui pensait que les programmes ne dpasseraient pas 640ko.
> Je me fiche compltement de son avis sur le nuclaire ...


Bill Gates n'a rien invent de rvolutionnaire, c'est juste un passionn/pionnier qui a eu du flair dans les affaires en commercialisant une marchandise d'avant-garde.
En effet, son avis est inconsistant sur le plan scientifique, par contre c'est un influenceur politique tant donn son poids financier... je crois savoir que la fortune de Monsieur est implique dans quelques associations pseudo-philanthropiques,  coup sr impliques dans la lutte contre le changement de temprature avec arrires-penses malthusiennes (plonasme... !#! non Ryu2000, soyez gentil, ne nous ressortez pas la vido sur les 10  15%, on la connat par coeur celle-l).




> Le nuclaire est dangereux pour l'homme et idal pour la Nature. Pas de CO2 et nergie massive  disposition on/off, pas de dforestation ni de noyade de grands biotopes, la Nature dit oui ! Pour l'homme c'est plus compliqu car il tue insidieusement et la scurit doit tre drastique donc coteuse. Le progrs technologique est le bienvenu et il faut s'y mettre.


Ben voyons... "on avance" comme dit Alain Souchon.




> A l'heure actuelle en terme de pollution<->consommation, le nuclaire est le plus propre.


Le nuclaire est imbattable en termes de rendement nergtique global sur cycle de vie complet.
Pour la propret c'est une autre histoire. a ne rejette que de la vapeur d'eau  l'instant t mais a produit aussi de belles saloperies bien caches pour les millnaires  venir...
*Et rappelons que le CO n'est, bien entendu, pas un polluant.*




> On mise que d'ici 15/20 ans nous verrons apparatre le premier racteur  fusion "civil".


Commencez dj par finir l'EPR  ::ptdr:: 




> Aujourd'hui, si on veut avoir une rflexion cohrente sur lnergie, il faut comprendre que l'urgence climatique, c'est le rchauffement plantaire, du  nos missions de CO2. C'est un problme qu'il faudrait rsoudre dans les 10 ou 20 ans qui viennent, sinon les consquences seront dsastreuses.
> 
> Mais depuis 30 ans, la cible des cologistes a t principalement le nuclaire, alors qu'il semble tre le seul moyen de produire la quantit dnergie suffisante pour maintenir notre niveau de vie actuel, tout en rduisant notre dpendance aux nergies fossiles et nos missions catastrophiques de CO2.


Commencez dj par avoir une rflexion cohrente et critique sur ces histoires de CO.
Le sujet du fil n'est pas le fait climatique, je n'ai pas tellement envie de relancer des pages entires l-dessus, nanmoins il est de mon devoir d'apporter un discours loyal de vrit face  un fatras de prts--penser catastrophistes sans aucun fondement, simplement rpts des grands relais mdiatiques, qui  force de temps et de slogans ressasss, ont conduit  une forme de pense unique - particulirement hystrique chez certains non-spcialistes, trouvant l une cause  dfendre pour pas cher, s'offrant ainsi la bonne conscience rassurante d'avoir t "de gauche" au moins une fois dans sa vie - pense unique que "certains youtubeurs" ne font que dfendre et relayer (par dfinition, un "youtubeur" est un bouffon-animateur-commentateur, et non pas un producteur de savoirs srieux, comme peut l'tre un rdacteur pour les revues  comit de lecture, par exemple).

Oui il y a des problmes de pollution.
Oui il y a diminution des ressources naturelles.
Mais non l'impact du CO sur l'volution du climat (volution qu'on ne sait mme pas prdire de manire univoque sans incertitudes abracadabrantesques) n'est pas dmontre, pour ne pas dire non-dmontrable.

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10591704
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d7.../#post10672000

----------


## Sodium

> Oui il y a des problmes de pollution.
> Oui il y a diminution des ressources naturelles.
> Mais non l'impact du CO sur l'volution du climat (volution qu'on ne sait mme pas prdire de manire univoque sans incertitudes abracadabrantesques) n'est pas dmontre, pour ne pas dire non-dmontrable.
> 
> https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10591704
> https://www.developpez.net/forums/d7.../#post10672000


Bien entendu, c'est d'ailleurs pour a que l'impact massif du Co2 sur le rchauffement climatique n'est ni par aucun scientifique srieux au monde.
Mais c'est sr que si tes rfrence c'est plutt Trump...

Mais tu as certainement raison, il s'agit de toute vidence d'un complot mondial mont de toute part par les puissants lobby industriels qui ont tout intrt  faire en sorte que les rejets de co2 soient reconnus comme la premire cause d'lvation de temprature.
Oh, wait...

----------


## Zefling

> Pour la propret c'est une autre histoire. a ne rejette que de la vapeur d'eau  l'instant t mais a produit aussi de belles saloperies bien caches pour les millnaires  venir...


Pas que, a flingue aussi des cosystmes : pour refroidir un racteur il faut beaucoup d'eau...

----------


## Invit

> Le nuclaire est imbattable en termes de rendement nergtique global sur cycle de vie complet.


Tu en es vraiment sr ? Le cycle de vie complet c'est : construction + exploitation + dmantlement. Rien que l'exploitation consomme normment d'nergie, souvent fossile : le minerai vient d'Afrique puis traverse plusieurs fois la France pour tre trait, utilis, retrait, rutilis, reretrait. Sans parler de tous les dchets qui traversent la plante pour venir se faire retraiter  La Hague. Quant au dmantlement, personne n'est capable de chiffrer son cot nergtique car aucun dmantlement n'a jamais t termin alors que le premier dmantlement civil franais dure depuis plus de 30 ans (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Site_n....C3.A9rimental). Du coup, je vois mal comment on peut valuer "un rendement nergtique global sur cycle de vie complet".

----------


## redcurve

> Sauf que l'nergie nuclaire n'est pas une nergie propre :
> 1) D'une part vis--vis des dchets propres  la fission nuclaire : o les stocker ? Personne ne veut a sous ses pieds;
> 2) D'autre part, les centrales ont une dure de vie et le dmantlement est trs difficile.
> En plus, s'il faut de l'uranium pour faire fonctionner ces centrales, il faut bien aller le miner quelque part (donc pollution d'un environnement comme avec le ptrole, charbon et le gaz de schiste), ainsi que le raffiner et le transporter.
> Et enfin, il y a eu des investissements considrables, notamment dans la recherche sur la fusion nuclaire qui semble stagner, ou la construction de nouvelles centrales qui entrane des complications.
> Petite pense aux batteries au lithium, ressource rare et dont le minage pollue aussi des environnements.


Le problme est tu associe nuclaire et uranium alors qu'ils existent  des alternatives les racteurs  sel fondu de thorium et les racteurs  hlium 3 on en a tout un stock sur la lune notamment.

----------


## cdusart

> ...
> *Et rappelons que le CO n'est, bien entendu, pas un polluant.*
> ...


@Buffet_froid
Qu'est-ce qu'un polluant pour toi ?

Et petit rappel au passage le co2 n'est pas le seul gaz considr pour les questions du changement climatique. 
Si vous faites attention, par exemple dans le bilan carbone, on parle souvent d'quivalent carbone ou d'quivalent co2.

----------


## Sodium

> @Buffet_froid
> Qu'est-ce qu'un polluant pour toi ?
> 
> Et petit rappel au passage le co2 n'est pas le seul gaz considr pour les questions du changement climatique. 
> Si vous faites attention, par exemple dans le bilan carbone, on parle souvent d'quivalent carbone ou d'quivalent co2.


Ne perds pas de temps avec lui, c'est un climatosceptique convaincu qui partage des vidos d'un soi-disant expert du GIEC qui balance tellement de conneries anti-scientifique  la minute qu'il mrite une entre au livre des records.

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

> Commencez dj par avoir une rflexion cohrente et critique sur ces histoires de CO.
> par dfinition, un "youtubeur" est un bouffon-animateur-commentateur, et non pas un producteur de savoirs srieux, comme peut l'tre un rdacteur pour les revues  comit de lecture, par exemple.


Jean Marc Jancovici est issu de polytechnique. Il est dirigeant de "The Shift Project" et anime rgulirement des confrences sur le rchauffement climatique et la transition nergtique. Et un petit tour sur sa page wikipdia nous apprend en autre que (je cite):

_Il est enseignant-vacataire  lcole nationale suprieure des mines de Paris depuis 2008.
Il est membre de l'association ASPO France, qui a pour thme l'tude du pic ptrolier et de ses consquences.
Il est membre du conseil scientifique du Service de l'observation et des statistiques (SOeS) du ministre de la Transition cologique et solidaire .
Il est membre du haut conseil pour le Climat, cr en 2018 et plac auprs du Premier Ministre._

Et a ne l'empche mme pas d'tre youtubeur. Disons que son avis vaut peut tre plus que celui d'un random commentateur sur developpez.com.

----------


## Sodium

Surtout, la science est l'un des rares domaines o il est toujours plus judicieux de se ranger  l'avis majoritaire. Quand l'ensemble de la communaut scientifique arrive  un consensus, l'avis de 2-3 rigolos  contre-courant est rarement pertinent, surtout quand leur discours se limitent  des raisonnements fallacieux, simplistes et parfois juste trollesques.

L'un des arguments principaux du gus partag par Buffet_froid tait que diminuer les missions de co2 a coterait trop cher. Houlala ben oui, si a cote cher on ne va quand-mme pas s'embter avec a, en plus la prochaine espce intelligente qui peuplera la terre sera bien contente de tomber sur vestiges de notre civilisation productiviste d'ici quelques millions d'annes.

----------


## Invit

> Jean Marc Jancovici est issu de polytechnique. Il est dirigeant de "The Shift Project" et anime rgulirement des confrences sur le rchauffement climatique et la transition nergtique...


C'est sr que le gars est intelligent et a beaucoup tudi le sujet mais il reste quand mme une grande part d'interprtation, forcment subjective. D'ailleurs, il y a d'autres experts galement intelligents qui n'ont pas la mme interprtation. 

Quant au diplome, a ne fait pas tout : pour rappel Anne Lauvergeon a fait l'ENS et le corps des Mines mais a ne l'a pas empch de faire connerie sur connerie quand elle prsidait Areva : l'EPR finlandais qui cote plusieurs milliards de plus que prvu, les mines d'UraMin qui cotent 1,8 milliards pour zro production avec au passage un dlit d'initi, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Surtout, la science est l'un des rares domaines o il est toujours plus judicieux de se ranger  l'avis majoritaire.


L'avis majoritaire chez les scientifiques est trs souvent faux.
Jusqu'au jour o une nouvelle thorie plus proche de lexactitude arrive et fait consensus. (la science avance par itration comme a)

Remettre en cause les croyances c'est a qui fait avancer la science, il est ncessaire de tout remettre en question (c'est aussi le travail des historiens, des archologues, etc).
Si tu ne remets rien en question il n'y a pas de progrs.

Le CO2 produit par l'homme n'est pas le seul facteur du changement climatique.
Ce n'est mme pas le plus puissant des gaz  effet de serre...

----------


## Sodium

> L'avis majoritaire chez les scientifiques est trs souvent faux.


Non  :;): 




> Jusqu'au jour o une nouvelle thorie plus proche de lexactitude arrive et fait consensus. (la science avance par itration comme a)


Se rapprocher de l'exactitude ne veut pas dire que l'on avait tort auparavant, juste que l'on se rapproche encore plus de la vrit avec un degr de certitude plus lev.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non


Selon comment on regarde si.
Par exemple  une poque il y avait du radium partout.
 une poque il y avait de la radiographie dans les foires alors que les rayons X sont hyper cancrignes.
 une poque il y avait de la cocane et de l'hrone dans les mdicaments pour enfants.
 une poque les mdecins ne se lavaient pas les mains et la mortalit infantile tait hyper lev.
 une poque on pensant que Pluton tait une plante.

Il y a 75 ans, le Nobel de physique rcompensait une incroyable erreur

Je vais reformuler pour que a se soit forcment juste : Ce n'est pas parce qu'on croit que c'est vrai aujourd'hui que a l'est rellement.
 la limite on peut dire que c'est probablement la meilleure version  ce jour et encore...
Il faut que les scientifiques, historiens, archologues, etc, soient rvisionniste.
Ce n'est pas parce que tout le monde croit que quelque chose est vrai que c'est le cas.

Peut-tre que la production humaine de CO2 est rellement la cause majeur du changement climatique actuel, mais peut-tre pas.

----------


## Sodium

> Selon comment on regarde si.
> Par exemple  une poque il y avait du radium partout.
>  une poque il y avait de la radiographie dans les foires alors que les rayons X sont hyper cancrignes.
>  une poque il y avait de la cocane et de l'hrone dans les mdicaments pour enfants.
>  une poque les mdecins ne se lavaient pas les mains et la mortalit infantile tait hyper lev.
>  une poque on pensant que Pluton tait une plante.


Tu ne peux pas comparer la science d'il y a 100 ans avec celle d'aujourd'hui, a n'a aucun sens.  l'poque, la dmarche scientifique n'existait tout simplement pas.
Aujourd'hui on a de gigantesques bases de donnes mondiales, la revue par les pairs, les essais cliniques, les modlisations informatiques...

Ton dernier exemple est par exemple assez foireux, les termes de plante et plante naine ne sont que des classifications inventes par les humains. Pluton a toujours t ce qu'elle, on a juste dcid de la dclasser en restreignant les critres pour qu'un corps cleste entre dans la catgorisation de ce que nous appelons plantes.

Ton message va de toute manire en mon sens : si toutes les erreurs scientifiques majeures que tu peux citer ont plus de 75 ans, c'est bien que la science d'aujourd'hui a un haut degr de fiabilit.

Personnellement je peux t'en citer d'autre, il n'y a pas si longtemps le modle de l'volution par slection naturelle a t grandement remis en cause. Mais a ne veut pas dire que les espces n'ont pas volu, juste que l'on comprend mieux aujourd'hui comment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu ne peux pas comparer la science d'il y a 100 ans avec celle d'aujourd'hui


Erreur scientifique
Il y a plein d'erreurs dans les annes 1980, 1990, etc.



> Mais jusqu'aux annes 1990, la plupart des scientifiques restrent convaincus qu'aucun nouveau neurone ne se forme jamais dans le cerveau adulte


L'humain ne matrisera jamais la science  100%.
L on voit bien comme c'est le bordel avec la physique quantique par exemple.

Et sinon il y a des trucs pour lesquels on manque de recul, par exemple le danger de laisser des enfants utiliser des smartphones ou des tablettes.
Il y aussi les dangers des mdicaments, Mdiator, Vioxx, Dpakine, Requip, Fentanyl, etc. (mais l c'est diffrent, l'industrie pharmaceutique sait depuis le dbut que c'est dangereux mais le commercialise quand mme, aux USA ils ont Adderall et Ritalin qui est pas mal non plus)

----------


## Sodium

> Erreur scientifique
> Il y a plein d'erreurs dans les annes 1980, 1990, etc.


_L'erreur scientifique consiste en un raisonnement ou une procdure ne respectant pas un ensemble de rgles reconnues par la communaut scientifique._

Tout est l.

La vraie science c'est mettre une hypothse, mettre en place un processus exprimental permettant de vrifier cette hypothse, tenter de la rfuter et enfin partager le processus exprimental avec les pairs pour que ceux-ci puissent reproduire l'exprience.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'poque, la dmarche scientifique n'existait tout simplement pas.


C'est faux.
Marie Curie



> Marie Curie et Pierre Curie  son poux  reoivent une moiti du prix Nobel de physique de 1903 (l'autre moiti est remise  Henri Becquerel) pour leurs recherches sur les radiations. En 1911, elle obtient le prix Nobel de chimie pour ses travaux sur le polonium et le radium.


Il y avait dj le protocole d'mettre une hypothse et de tenter de prouver qu'elle tait fausse.

Aujourd'hui on dit "la production humaine de CO2 est la cause principale du changement climatique" donc les scientifiques doivent essayer de tout faire pour prouver que c'est faux.
Dire qu'on est d'accord avec la thorie ne sert  rien, au contraire il faut essayer de trouver les failles de cette thorie.
Les scientifiques qui vont dans le sens de la thorie ne servent  rien.

Ce qui est triste c'est qu'il y a des scientifiques qui ont trouver des problmes solide dans cette hypothse mais ils ne sont pas cout.
Ce n'est pas trs scientifique comme dmarche.
Le CO2 produit par l'homme est devenu un dogme, les scientifiques sont oblig d'tre d'accord avec a sinon ils sont blacklist.

----------


## Sodium

Ok, alors ton raisonnement c'est "Marie Curie n'a pas vu venir les effets ngatifs  long terme de la radioactivit il y a 100 ans donc climate change is bullshit" ?
Il y a des lves en CP qui ont un esprit de raisonnement plus affut que a.



Cela dessert de plus totalement ton discours puisque les consquences de cette erreur inviteraient plutt  appliquer le principe de prcaution.



 moins que pour toi, la prcaution ici consisterait plutt  balancer plus de co2 dans l'atmosphre juste pour voir  ::D:

----------


## Sodium

Commence dj par te poser une question toute simple. Pour qu'il y ait complot, il faut que quelqu'un ait un intrt  tirer parti de ce complot. Les conclusions concernant le rchauffement de la plante d'origine humaine, a arrange qui ?

Les grands lobby industriels ? Il me semble que leur objectif c'est plutt de produire et de vendre.
Les gouvernements ? Ca engendre des cots massifs et des coupes budgtaires qui les rendent totalement impopulaires.
Les scientifiques ? Nope, la science  besoin que la technologie volue et la plupart des grands projets scientifiques (construction du super collider, de tlscopes gigantesques, envoi de satellites d'observation...) ne sont pas particulirement eco-friendly.
Les industriels de l'nergie renouvelable ? Dans une certaine mesure, mais la diminution des missions de co2 passera plus par une diminution de notre consommation d'nergie que par un remplacement total du parc de production actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ok, alors ton raisonnement


Ce que je dis c'est que le principe d'mettre une hypothse et de tenter par tout les moyens de prouver qu'elle est fausse existe depuis longtemps.
Qu'il n'y avait plus d'erreur scientifique il y a 100 ans, qu'aujourd'hui.
Dans 100 ans les scientifiques diront peut-tre "Putain qu'est-ce qu'ils taient cons les scientifiques de 2020 !!!".
C'est pas hyper rcent comme truc :
Rfutabilit



> La rfutabilit (galement dsigne par le recours  l'anglicisme falsifiabilit) a t introduite par Karl Popper et est considre un concept important de l'pistmologie permettant d'tablir une dmarcation entre les thories scientifiques et celles qui ne le sont pas. Une affirmation, *une hypothse, est dite rfutable (falsifiable) si sa forme logique est telle qu'il est possible de tester son ventuelle fausset par une exprimentation.*





> moins que pour toi, la prcaution ici consisterait plutt  balancer plus de co2 dans l'atmosphre juste pour voir


Je n'aime pas le matraquage anti CO2 car a clipse plein de pollutions potentiellement beaucoup plus grave.
On parle trop du CO2 et pas assez d'autres problmes environnementaux.

Chaque anne ils font une COP qui ne sert  rien, mais ils sont tous content (sauf le Brsil ^^).
Ils ont fait le protocole de Kyoto, l'accord de Paris sur le climat, la taxe de carbone, etc.
Al Gore est devenu une super star, ses entreprises bnficient beaucoup de la taxe carbone.

Au final les entreprises n'ont qu'a pay pour produire du CO2.
Fraude  la taxe carbone : Isral donne son feu vert  l'extradition de deux protagonistes



> Actuellement emprisonns, ils sont accuss d'avoir dirig des socits ayant dtourn environ 51 millions d'euros aux dpens du fisc franais  la fin des annes 2000 en fraudant la TVA sur le march des droits  polluer.


Fraude  la TVA sur les quotas de carbone



> Face  cette fraude qui a permis de dtourner entre 1,6 et 1,8 milliard d'euros en France en 2008 et 2009 et entre 5 et 10 milliards d'euros pour l'ensemble des tats membres de lUnion europenne selon Europol, la TVA sur les quotas a t supprime.


Le truc triste c'est qu'on ne donne pas la parole aux scientifiques qui ont des arguments contre la thorie qui dit que la production humaine de CO2 est la cause principale du changement climatique.
Il y a peut-tre d'autres facteurs que le CO2 produit  cause de l'humain qui entre en jeu...
Et il y a peut-tre des problmes cologique plus grave que le changement climatique.
Pendant qu'on parle de a on ne parle pas d'autre chose.

Le gouvernement Franais utilise le CO2 comme prtexte pour nous pousser  changer de voiture et bientt de chauffage.
Ce qui est stupide puisque l'alternative est plus polluante.
C'est mieux de rouler en diesel qu'en lectrique.
Fin des voitures essence et diesel en 2040 : "Le vhicule lectrique" est une voie "royale pour l'industrie"
Le chauffage au fioul va tre supprim d'ici 10 ans, annonce douard Philippe

Tout le monde n'a pas accs aux gaz et ce n'est pas dit que le gaz pollue moins que le fioul...

====
Vous voulez vraiment diminuer la production de CO2 ? Alors diminuer la population mondiale.
Plus il y aura d'humains plus il y aura de pollution.

----------


## Sodium

> Ce que je dis c'est que le principe d'mettre une hypothse et de tenter par tout les moyens de prouver qu'elle est fausse existe depuis longtemps.
> Qu'il n'y avait plus d'erreur scientifique il y a 100 ans, qu'aujourd'hui.
> Dans 100 ans les scientifiques diront peut-tre "Putain qu'est-ce qu'ils taient cons les scientifiques de 2020 !!!".
> C'est pas hyper rcent comme truc :
> Rfutabilit


Les prix Nobel de Marie Curie datent des annes 1900, Karl Popper qui a pos une grande partie de ce qui constitue la dmarche scientifique moderne quittait tout juste les couches-culottes. Revoie ta timeline.

Je sens qu'ensuite tu vas me sortir l'erreur d'Einstein sur l'expansion de l'univers, je me permets donc de t'arrter tout de suite car cette erreur dcoulait de ses croyances religieuses et non d'une dmarche scientifique.




> Je n'aime pas le matraquage anti CO2 car a clipse plein de pollutions potentiellement beaucoup plus grave.
> On parle trop du CO2 et pas assez d'autres problmes environnementaux.


Le rchauffement climatique est ce qui a le plus de chances de nous tuer dans les dcennies  venir et constitue un rouage qui acclre et devient de plus en plus dur  arrter, sans parler de l'inverser.




> Le truc triste c'est qu'on ne donne pas la parole aux scientifiques qui ont des arguments contre la thorie qui dit que la production humaine de CO2 est la cause principale du changement climatique.
> Il y a peut-tre d'autres facteurs que le CO2 produit  cause de l'humain qui entre en jeu...


Dj si, on leur donne beaucoup trop la parole, ensuite si cette parole n'est pas prise au srieux c'est qu'ils n'ont tout simplement pas d'arguments valables.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le rchauffement climatique est ce qui a le plus de chances de nous tuer


a c'est une thorie.
Il y a plein d'autres choses qui pourraient faire diminuer la population mondiale.
We need a new plague comme on dit.

Il parait que planter des arbres pourrait avoir un impact positif sur le taux de CO2 pourquoi on ne prend pas quelques milliards de la taxe carbone pour planter des arbres ?
Il y a de la place en Afrique.
On a qu'a faire l'quivalent de la fort amazonienne quelque part d'autre.




> Dj si, on leur donne beaucoup trop la parole


Je n'ai jamais entendu de climato-sceptique dans les mdias.
Ils subissent beaucoup de pression, ils risquent de perde leur emploi, ils ne sont pas libre, ils n'ont pas le droit de s'exprimer.
C'est beaucoup plus simple d'tre d'accord avec cette thorie.
Il faut beaucoup de courage pour mettre en cause le dogme du CO2.

Bref, a ne sert  rien de discuter, le systme restera  fond contre le CO2 pendant longtemps encore.
Donc on va devoir acheter une voiture lectrique (qui pollue plus), car il n'y a pas d'effort fait dans les transports en commun. (et de toute faon si tu vis dans un village c'est mort)
Aprs il faudra probablement des chauffages lectrique vu qu'on veut interdire les chaudire au fioul.
Jespre au moins qu'on aura toujours beaucoup de nuclaire, parce que le solaire et l'olien produisent beaucoup de CO2.

LAllemagne freine face  la sortie du charbon

Est-ce que vous tes tous d'accord pour dire que le nuclaire c'est mieux que le charbon ?

----------


## Sodium

> Ha, oui, le fameux "Systme"...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Ne perds pas de temps avec lui*, c'est un climatosceptique convaincu qui partage des vidos d'un soi-disant expert du GIEC qui balance tellement de conneries anti-scientifique  la minute qu'il mrite une entre au livre des records.


C'est plutt cocasse de donner ce genre de conseil  un autre concernant buffet_froid, et de se lancer ensuite dans un dbat avec Ryu (qui est tout aussi climato-sceptique et est en plus un complotiste acharn) .  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

> C'est plutt cocasse de donner ce genre de conseil  un autre concernant buffet_froid, et de se lancer ensuite dans un dbat avec Ryu (qui est tout aussi climato-sceptique et est en plus un complotiste acharn) .


Oui mais au moins Ryu2000 est rigolo, tu lui parles sciences d'aujourd'hui et ses contre-arguments reposent tous sur des exemples du fin XIXe - dbut XXe sicle, c'est tout de mme pique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cdusart

> Envoy par Jbx 2.0b
> 
> 
> Jean Marc Jancovici est issu de polytechnique. Il est dirigeant de "The Shift Project" et anime rgulirement des confrences sur le rchauffement climatique et la transition nergtique...
> 
> 
> C'est sr que le gars est intelligent et a beaucoup tudi le sujet mais il reste quand mme une grande part d'interprtation, forcment subjective. D'ailleurs, il y a d'autres experts galement intelligents qui n'ont pas la mme interprtation.


@SimonDecoline 
Tu es quand mme sacrement rducteur. On parle d'une personne ayant pass une partie de sa vie  tudier les questions de l'avenir des nergies,  animer des confrences autour de ces questions et  faire de la vulgarisation pour le grand public. Il est aussi  l'origine du bilan carbone par exemple. Dire que ce qu'il a fait mme partiellement c'est de l'interprtation subjective, c'est limite insultant pour ces travaux. De mme dire que tu trouves d'autre expert de son calibre avec des visions diffrentes je t'encourage vivement  les citer car personnellement je serrais vraiment curieux de lire leurs travaux.

Et au passage, a me fait plaisir de voir que des gens ici connaisse JM Jancovici, j'avais eu le plaisir de travailler pour lui il y a une dizaine d'anne.

----------


## Invit

> Dire que ce qu'il a fait mme partiellement c'est de l'interprtation subjective, c'est limite insultant pour ces travaux.


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit; j'ai dit qu'il reste une part d'interprtation subjective. Les rsultats qu'il prsente sont effectivement rigoureux mais le choix des sujets et des aspects abords est en partie subjectif. Par exemple, il parle souvent de l'inertie du CO2, de l'inefficacit des ENR et des politiques nergtiques, de l'absence des notions de ressources et d'nergie dans les thories conomiques, etc mais il aborde beaucoup plus rarement la gestion des dchets nuclaires, le vieillissement et le dmantlement des centrales, les "solutions" envisageables aux diffrents problmes nergtiques ou climatiques, etc. Et il me semble que ce sont des remarques qui lui sont faites assez rgulirement lors de ses prsentations.

Edit: et personnellement, ce que je trouve "limite insultant", c'est le langage familier voire vulgaire et les petites piques que Jancovici fait quasi systmatiquement lors de ses prsentations.

----------


## Citrax

Charbon, eoliens, solaire, nucleaire, les constats sont tous deja l !
(marin au passage)


Mais les consequences sont bien visibles sans etre sicentifique : rechauffement climatique, catastrophe nucleaire, dereglement climatique, epuisement des ressources.
L'homme ne maitrise RIEN, il bricole.

Mais s'il n'a pas le moyens de bien bricoler alors qu'il innove plutot que se reproduire a foison sans savoir ou aller.
Il faut tout developper mais a condition d'innover. Et malheureusement force est de constater que sans le nucleaire et cie on serait encore a l'age de pierre ou presque.

Bill Gates et ses copains l'on reflechit, mis et tent; c'est que ca en vaut surement la peine.
Malgr les defauts de ces hommes ils ont au moins de vrais strategies mondiales realistes.

----------


## wolinn

Les deux types de racteurs financs par Bill Gates sont justement une premire solution au problmes des dchets.
Il s'agit d'un racteur  onde de combustion et d'un racteur  sel fondu, qui ont tous les deux la capacit de consommer les actinides mineurs, surtout le racteur  sel fondu, en plus d'tre des surgnrateurs.
Par captures neutroniques, les racteurs actuels transforment une partie de l'uranium en isotopes non fissiles de plutonium, americium, curium, etc., qui sont les dchets les plus difficiles  grer. Mais dans un racteur  neutrons rapides, ces lments peuvent tre fissionns, et ces dchets deviennent une source d'nergie.
Des deux concepts, le racteur  sel fondu est le meilleur de ce point de vue, mais le racteur  onde de combustion a aussi ses avantages.
In fine, les racteurs nuclaires innovants ne laisseront derrire eux que des produits de fission, dont l'activit disparait essentiellement en quelques sicles ( quelques exceptions prs) plutt qu'en dizaines de millnaires pour les actinides mineurs, et qu'on pourrait peut-tre mme valoriser un jour (la fission produit des mtaux rares, par exemple).
Les nouveaux concepts de racteurs en cours de dveloppement (et pas seulement ceux de Bill Gates) ont bien intgr les exigences en matire de scurit de fonctionnement et de limitations de production de dchets.
Ce mouvement est peu visible en France, mais avec toutes les start-up nuclaires qui ont fleuri ces dernires annes (surtout aux Etats-Unis), et le soutien d'Etats volontaristes (surtout la Chine), il serait surprenant que tout cela n'aboutisse pas  quelque chose, alors que des prototypes sont dj en cours de construction. Le match se joue surtout entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine, et dans une moindre mesure la Russie.

----------


## ramoon

Quand c'est bon pour Bill Gates, c'est bon pour le monde.....

----------


## denis18

Le dioxyde de carbone (CO2) n'est pas un gaz polluant, il est capt par les plantes qui en retienne le carbone puis jecte de l'oxygne grce  la photosynthse, sinon nous serions tous asphyxier depuis longtemps.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Le dioxyde de carbone (CO2) n'est pas un gaz polluant, il est capt par les plantes qui en retienne le carbone puis jecte de l'oxygne grce  la photosynthse, sinon nous serions tous asphyxier depuis longtemps.


Exact, il est prsent dans l'atmosphre depuis la nuit des temps et est une des conditions ncessaires  la vie sur terre. Le problme n'est pas le CO2, mais l'effet de serre caus par trop de CO2 ... et aussi trop de mthane. 

Par ailleurs, il y aurait moins de CO2 si il n'y avait pas tant de dforestation dans le monde.

----------


## dukoid

la fusion nuclaire est l'avenir avec trs peu de dechet et aucun risque de catastrophe nuclaire.
cela va bouleverser l'conomie mondiale quand il sera en place car c'est une source quasi illimit.

americain, europen et russe travail chacun de leur cot sur des prototypes avec des techniques de fusion diffrentes.
seulement a prends du temps parceque c'est trs complexe.

le projet europen semble bien avanc et sera disponible d'ici 10-20 ans

alors oui, bill gates  raison le nuclaire c'est l'avenir mais du nuclaire sans risque et sans dechet.... c'est possible !

----------


## gisminth

Demain:
Concernant les dchets: 
https://www.clubic.com/energie-renou...ucleaires.html
Des centrales  sesl fondus moins dangereuses:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...A0_sels_fondus

Meilleurs voeux!  ... et pour les gnrations futures.

----------


## domi65

> il y a encore le problme de manque batteries bon march pour stocker lnergie en cas dabsence de soleil ou du vent


Non, mais allo, quoi ! Quel retard !

La Batterie n'est qu'un des nombreux moyens de stocker de l'nergie et c'est loin d'tre le meilleur.
Il y a plusieurs sicles que les horloges stockent l'nergie pour leur fonctionnement pendant une semaine par exemple.

----------


## Sodium

> Non, mais allo, quoi ! Quel retard !
> 
> La Batterie n'est qu'un des nombreux moyens de stocker de l'nergie et c'est loin d'tre le meilleur.
> Il y a plusieurs sicles que les horloges stockent l'nergie pour leur fonctionnement pendant une semaine par exemple.


Ha ben oui, faire fonctionner une horloge et satisfaire l'ensemble de nos besoins nergtiques, mme combat.
Tu en as d'autres comme a ou tu es  ton maximum ?

----------


## domi65

> Ha ben oui, faire fonctionner une horloge et satisfaire l'ensemble de nos besoins nergtiques, mme combat. Tu en as d'autres comme a ou tu es  ton maximum ?



Petit Scarabe, quand le sage te montre la Lune, ne regarde pas son doigt...

----------


## Sodium

> Petit Scarabe, quand le sage te montre la Lune, ne regarde pas son doigt...


Quand l'ensemble des scientifiques du monde ne parviennent pas  rsoudre le problme majeur de notre socit, n'essaye pas de te croire plus malin qu'eux  ::roll::

----------


## domi65

> Quand l'ensemble des scientifiques du monde ne parviennent pas  rsoudre le problme majeur de notre socit, n'essaye pas de te croire plus malin qu'eux


Bon, je vais (essayer d') tre trente seconde srieux. Je ne crois pas me croire plus malin que qui que ce soit, et c'est auprs des scientifiques que j'ai appris qu'il y a d'autres moyens que les batteries pour emmagasiner de l'nergie. Ces scientifiques travaillent sur de nombreux projets. Certains sont "vieux comme le monde" et fonctionnent trs bien depuis longtemps, comme les pompes qui remontent l'eau dans des barrages d'altitudes, d'autres un peu plus rcents comme les sels fondus. Il y a encore  peins 4 jours, sur le site Futura Science tait prsent un procd bon march et efficient.

C'est parce que tu as pris ma petite boutade au premier degr que j'ai essay de te faire comprendre, toujours sous forme image qu'on peut essayer de voir plus loin que ses pieds, sans succs. Pardonne-moi ce que tu as peut-tre pris pour un affront. Mon esprit un peu espigle n'est pas toujours bien vu mais, comme l'a constat celle qui partage ma vie, on ne se refait pas. Et pourtant, je te promets, j'essaie. Il manque peut-tre de ma part un peu de bonne volont, tellement je crains la monotonie d'un tat o je me prendrais au srieux en permanence.

----------


## Sodium

> Bon, je vais (essayer d') tre trente seconde srieux. Je ne crois pas me croire plus malin que qui que ce soit, et c'est auprs des scientifiques que j'ai appris qu'il y a d'autres moyens que les batteries pour emmagasiner de l'nergie. Ces scientifiques travaillent sur de nombreux projets. Certains sont "vieux comme le monde" et fonctionnent trs bien depuis longtemps, comme les pompes qui remontent l'eau dans des barrages d'altitudes, d'autres un peu plus rcents comme les sels fondus. Il y a encore  peins 4 jours, sur le site Futura Science tait prsent un procd bon march et efficient.
> 
> C'est parce que tu as pris ma petite boutade au premier degr que j'ai essay de te faire comprendre, toujours sous forme image qu'on peut essayer de voir plus loin que ses pieds, sans succs. Pardonne-moi ce que tu as peut-tre pris pour un affront. Mon esprit un peu espigle n'est pas toujours bien vu mais, comme l'a constat celle qui partage ma vie, on ne se refait pas. Et pourtant, je te promets, j'essaie. Il manque peut-tre de ma part un peu de bonne volont, tellement je crains la monotonie d'un tat o je me prendrais au srieux en permanence.


Moi aussi je lis Science & Vie hein, videmment qu'il y a d'autres moyens de conserver l'nergie emmagasine en trop la journe pour faire tourner des machines qui vont la reconvertir en lectricit la nuit. Sauf que a demande des infrastructures chres et que l'on ne peut pas les placer n'importe o. Tu cites l'exemple des pompes sur les barrages. Trs bien, mais encore faut-il qu'il y ait ... ben un barrage. On peut faire des installations de ce type avec du solaire ou de l'olien galement mais l mme en journe la production n'est pas assure.

----------


## byrautor

::P: 
Et oui, il y a des progrs  faire dans le nuclaire et ce n'est pas en fermant les yeux ou les portes qu'ils se feront.
J'imagine que, comme l'on absorbe l'nergie des cordes vibrantes d'un piano, un jour on saura absorber (tiens, peut-tre la transformer en lectricit) l'nergie radioactive d'une particule. 
Du chemin  parcourir pour les chercheurs.
En attendant si l'on avait poursuivi le programme nuclaire nous nous chaufferions tous  l'lectricit (et  la pompe  chaleur) et non au ptrole, ce qui ne dprcie en rien une action d'isolation thermique des habitations qui devrait faire l'objet d'une dmarche nationale o tout le monde serait impliqu et bnficiaire et non la partie la plus riche de la population qui peut se payer ce qui est encore un luxe.
On pourrait partir du Nord de la France....et isoler toutes les habitations....sans oublier l'architecture et l'urbanisme... excusez-moi, je draille.......... 
Parlons plutt des "magnifiques" machines roulantes lectriques  80.000 euros  bonus et branchements Fee qui bnficient  qui SVP ?    
 ::mouarf::

----------


## domi65

> Sauf que a demande des infrastructures chres et que l'on ne peut pas les placer n'importe o.


On est d'accord l-dessus. Mais que je sache, les infrastructures  base de batteries coutent cher aussi et l'extraction de matriaux ncessaires  leur fabrication entraine de grosses pollutions. Bref, carter l'ensemble des solutions actuelles et  venir d'un revers de la main ddaigneux n'est pas forcment la meilleure attitude.

----------


## Sodium

> On est d'accord l-dessus. Mais que je sache, les infrastructures  base de batteries coutent cher aussi et l'extraction de matriaux ncessaires  leur fabrication entraine de grosses pollutions. Bref, carter l'ensemble des solutions actuelles et  venir d'un revers de la main ddaigneux n'est pas forcment la meilleure attitude.


Je n'carte rien d'un revers de la main, je dis qu'au lieu de faire des investissements massifs pour installer des infrastructures  faible rendement, on ferait mieux de financer la recherche pour arriver  de meilleurs rsultat. C'est d'ailleurs valable aussi pour les batteries qui voluent sans cesse.

----------


## domi65

> Je n'carte rien d'un revers de la main, je dis qu'au lieu de faire des investissements massifs pour installer des infrastructures  faible rendement, on ferait mieux de financer la recherche pour arriver  de meilleurs rsultat. C'est d'ailleurs valable aussi pour les batteries qui voluent sans cesse.


Ok, tu changes de discours. Et ce que tu dis est tellement de bon sens qu'on ne peut quacquiescer. Il nous reste un petit dsaccord : Tu penses que les batteries reprsentent la meilleur voie pour le stockage d'nergie, et je dis  faut voir . Maintenant qu'on se comprend mieux et qu'on est presque d'accord sur tout, je pense pouvoir clore la discussion et te souhaite une bonne anne 2019.

----------


## dhamm

Bien jou! maintenant que nos responsables politiques (hollande + macron) ont brads notre technologie et les brevets de nos turbines de centrales nuclaires  GE l'amricain Bravo.

----------


## Taillise

Le problme du stockage de l'lectricit produite par les nergies renouvelables est adress depuis trop peu de temps pour avoir t rsolu, mais on peut imaginer que ce sera possible si l'on investit suffisamment dans ce domaine.
Nous ne pouvons pas sortir du nuclaire, en tout cas pas rapidement, il serait plus raliste d'envisager une dcroissance relle et le dveloppement de nouveaux racteurs pour un remplacement partiel et progressif des racteurs trop vieux: il y aura toujours les centrales  dmanteler, les dchets  surveiller et de prfrence pas dans des sites souterrains hors de contrle, et nous aurons toujours besoin de maintenir une certaine activit dans ce domaine, pas seulement pour des raisons militaires ou l'approvisionnement nergtique, mais pour maintenir les comptences et la motivation de nos jeunes ingnieurs  se former dans ce domaine trs spcifique. La perte de comptences et la dqualification seraient redoutables, avec tout un tas de matriaux radioactifs prsents sur le territoire pour des millnaires et les besoins de dmantlement.

On n'a pas vraiment besoin de Bill Gates dans ce domaine, et les surrgnrateurs qui crent plus de matire fissile qu'il n'en consomment sont une ralit (Superphnix), mme si ce n'est pas une russite industrielle. il existe tout un tas de diffrents concepts de racteurs (un post parlait du thorium) et notamment un pour inactiver les dchets. Ce genre d'tudes pourrait aider  maintenir la comptence. Reste qu'on ne peut pas investir dans tous les domaines, que les ressources en matire fissile sont puisables...et je crois avoir lu que nos stocks d'uranium 238 non fissile qui pourraient tre utiliss dans des surrgnrateurs sont stocks  l'tranger. La gouvernance est aussi  revoir pour viter le fonctionnement en lobby et externaliser les audits de scurit.

----------


## svuthy

Le nuclaire est  double tranchant. Son danger est qu'il n'existe pas de scurit infaillible  100%, il y aura toujours une catastrophe que l'esprit humain ne peut anticiper, mieux vaut de pas jouer avec le feu. S'il y a des investissements  faire, ce serait d'amliorer les performances des nergies renouvelables et ses moyens de stockage. C'est plus scurisant, et certainement moins cher que le nuclaire. A la menace du rchauffement climatique, il ne faut ajouter celle du nuclaire : le Japon en a fait les frais aussi bien avec le nuclaire militaire (Hiroshima) et civil (Fukushima).

----------


## Sodium

> A la menace du rchauffement climatique, il ne faut ajouter celle du nuclaire : le Japon en a fait les frais aussi bien avec le nuclaire militaire (Hiroshima) et civil (Fukushima).


Depuis les dbuts de l'exploitation nuclaire civil, on en est  deux accidents nuclaires majeurs : Tchernobyl, d en grande partie  de la ngligence et Fukushima d  une catastrophe naturelle.
Il ne faut pas sous-estimer les dangers nuclaires mais ils ne faut pas non plus sombrer dans le catastrophisme. A ct du danger nuclaire potentiel  une chelle plus ou moins locale, on a les dangers certains du rchauffement climatique  une chelle mondiale, et les nergies renouvelables ne sont pas encore suffisamment au point pour prendre le relais des centrales  charbon qui produisent toujours une majorit de l'lectricit mondiale.

----------


## wolinn

> Le nuclaire est  double tranchant. Son danger est qu'il n'existe pas de scurit infaillible  100%, il y aura toujours une catastrophe que l'esprit humain ne peut anticiper, mieux vaut de pas jouer avec le feu. S'il y a des investissements  faire, ce serait d'amliorer les performances des nergies renouvelables et ses moyens de stockage. C'est plus scurisant, et certainement moins cher que le nuclaire. A la menace du rchauffement climatique, il ne faut ajouter celle du nuclaire : le Japon en a fait les frais aussi bien avec le nuclaire militaire (Hiroshima) et civil (Fukushima).


Et pourtant, le Japon n'envisage pas de sortie du nuclaire, tout au plus de rduire un peu sa part,  20% de la production lectrique au lieu de 30%.
L'Ukraine n'a pas non plus renonc  l'nergie nuclaire aprs Tchernobyl, mme aprs tre devenu un Etat indpendant dmocratique. La moiti de la production lectrique ukrainienne provient des racteurs nuclaires, et il est question d'en construire de nouveaux en remplacement des anciens arrivant en fin de vie (en fait, c'est a ou la dpendance au gaz russe).
La sortie du nuclaire ne concerne gure que quelques Etats europens, le reste du monde cherche plutt  y entrer, ou  se maintenir dans ce domaine, sans que cela soit contradictoire avec le dveloppement du solaire et/ou de l'olien par ailleurs, lorsque les conditions locales s'y prtent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le Japon en a fait les frais aussi bien avec le nuclaire militaire (Hiroshima) et civil (Fukushima).


Aprs Little Boy sur Hiroshima, Fat Man sur Nagasaki et la centrale de Fukushima, les japonais sont toujours l.
Bon c'est une nationalit en voie de disparition, mais ce n'est probablement pas li au nuclaire.

Les 2 bombes atomiques sont le pire acte terroriste de l'histoire de l'humanit, les usa voulaient forcer le Japon  se rendre sans condition, alors que les japonais voulaient se rendre sous condition avec la premire bombe.

La centrale de Fukushima ne respectaient pas les rgles.
Fukushima : une catastrophe d'origine humaine



> L'accident est le rsultat " *d'une collusion entre le gouvernement, les rgulateurs et TEPCO, et leur manque de gouvernance. Ils ont trahi le droit de la nation de se protger des accidents nuclaires*. Par consquent, nous concluons que l'accident est clairement "fabriqu par l'homme"" (manmade' dans le rsum anglais du rapport).


Et pis bon, pas de traumatisme  cause des bombes atomiques, pas de Godzilla, donc a n'a pas eu que des mauvais cts  ::P:  (quoi elle est pas bien cette blague ?).



D'un ct c'est pas drle,  cause des USA il y a eu dans les 250 000 civils morts.
a rappelle un peu les autres scandales de l'arme US, comme l'Agent Orange, le Napalm, le Sarin, le Phosphore Blanc, etc.

----------


## Sodium

Quel rapport entre le nuclaire militaire et la production d'nergie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel rapport entre le nuclaire militaire et la production d'nergie ?


Le nuclaire, les radiations, les cancers, les mutations gntique, tout a.
Essai nuclaire

L c'est un topic pour dire que le nuclaire c'est gnial pour produire de llectricit sans produire de CO2 mais il y a des rabats joies qui disent que c'est dangereux...
Donc oui c'est un peu dangereux quand mme. ( ::mouarf::  a vient de ma rappeler un numro de Message  Caractre Informatif : 




).

----------


## ddoumeche

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...A0_sels_fondus
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superph%C3%A9nix
> 
> Au del de la guguerre pour ou contre le nuclaire, il existe diffrents types de nuclaire dont certains posent moins de problme en termes de scurit et de dchets que les racteurs actuellement en activit: les sels de thorium. Par contre SuperPhnix prsente aussi un intrt car il permettrait de brler les dchets des centrales actuelles en diminuant la dangerosit des dchets (mais  quel cot?)...
> Aujourd'hui les enjeux nergtiques font que nous n'avons gure le choix: l'olien est trs polluant  fabriquer tout comme le solaire et ne permet pas de garantir la fourniture lectrique dans le temps car on ne contrle ni le vent ni la luminosit. Les matriaux fossiles sont trs polluants aussi et on arrivera bientt au bout des rserves disponibles. Les biocarburants se font au dtriment de la production de nourriture et des forts (poumons de la plante)...
> Et la fusion nuclaire n'est pas encore oprationnel...


SuperPhnix fut une catastrophe industrielle ayant  peine fonctionn  10% de ses capacits en 13 ans... quand il fonctionnait. Tout cela pour 8 milliards d'euro de l'poque, avec des problmes de scurit insurmontables et, cerise sur le gteau, la centrale n'est pas dmontable. L'arrt de la production fut une des rares bonnes choses raliss par le gouvernement Jospin.

L'olien n'est pas plus polluant  fabriquer que le nuclaire .. ou le charbon... vu qu'il est fabriqu avec cette nergie. mais son bilan nergtique est nul comme les bio carburant, d'autant qu'il rclame toujours une nergie d'appoint par derrire.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...mais son bilan nergtique est nul comme les bio carburant...


Le bilan nergtique des (bio) carburants n'est pas nul et encore moins son impact sur le climat. Remplacer des forts par des cultures pour faire des carburants est loin d'tre neutre. La terre n'a rien invent de plus efficace que les arbres pour absorber le CO2. Quant aux cultures elles mmes, ce sont des tracteurs, des moissonneuses, des camions pour le transport, des pesticides pour augmenter les rendements etc...

----------


## ddoumeche

Je parlais du bilan nergtique. 

Le bilan humain lui n'est pas bon car on supprime des rcoltes qui pourraient tre utilises pour nourrir la population. Mais on ne meurt pas de faim ici. 
Quand au bilan cologique, il est surtout mauvais parce qu'on pratique une agriculture dtruisant les sols et la vie vgtale, et que les bois sont plus  mme d'hberger la faune (biches, cureils etc)

Et je ne sais pas ce que vous avez contre le CO2.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Je parlais du bilan nergtique.


Moi aussi : "Quant aux cultures elles mmes, ce sont des tracteurs, des moissonneuses, des camions pour le transport... et j'ajoute transformation des cultures en carburant. Pour faire un "bilan", il faut tout compter.




> Et je ne sais pas ce que vous avez contre le CO2.


Relis ce que j'ai dj cris, je n'ai rien contre le CO2 ... mais je suis contre la dforestation massive pour produire de l'huile de palme on autre. Les forts vivent du CO2, donc le CO2 est absolument ncessaire  la vie sur terre. Le problme, c'est quand il y a beaucoup plus de CO2 que ne peut en absorber la nature.

----------


## ALT

Bonjour  tous.

Et bonne anne.

Quelques points  ne pas oublier :
Le rchauffement climatique d'origine humaine n'est peut-tre qu'un mythe invent par quelques chercheurs pour obtenir de leurs tutelles plus de crdits : je rappelle que la messagerie du GIEC a t pirate il y a une dizaine d'annes & que l'change de message faisait apparatre des consignes pour truquer les donnes, afin de conserver ses crdits. Et puis des avis scientifiques adopts  l'unanimit, c'est pour le moins surprenant : il n'y a donc aucun scientifique, au GIEC, pour penser autrement que les copains ?  ::vomi:: Rien ne prouve que l'augmentation du taux de CO2 est  l'origine du rchauffement : a peut tre le contraire. D'autant qu' 400 PPM (parties par million, soit, ici, 0,04 %), on voit mal comment le CO2 pourrait avoir une telle influence sur le climat. Surtout que la vapeur d'eau (celle produite par les piles  combustible, dont on nous vante les mrites incomparables), est mille fois plus efficace en matire d'effet de serre... Et qu'il y en a entre 10 & 100 fois plus que du CO2. Autrement dit, la vapeur d'eau produit entre 10 000 & 100 000 fois plus d'effet de serre que le gaz carbonique. Amusant, non ?  ::koi:: Sans compter quelques biais de mesures : les tempratures des ocans ne sont connues avec quelque prcision que depuis une cinquantaine d'annes (premiers satellites mtorologiques). Et les tempratures au sol ne sont pas mieux : prises, pour la plupart dans les aroports, qui sont passs, en un sicle, de la rase campagne  la proche banlieue des villes, du fait de l'agrandissement de ces dernires. Sans modification climatique, ces tempratures enregistres augmentent donc naturellement.  ::fou:: Les consquences des accidents nuclaires sont peut-tre surestimes : autour de Tchernobyl, on ne voit pas d'animaux ou de plantes difformes. Et  Hiroshima & Nagasaki, les humains n'ont pas l'air particulirement atteints non plus. Une tude scientifique (dont j'ai oubli depuis longtemps les rfrences) faisait tat d'un probable effet protecteur des faibles expositions aux radiations.  ::roll:: Oui, c'est trs difficile, en France, de dmanteler une centrale : ds qu'un matriau (gravats, par exemple, ou ferrailles) sort d'une INB (installation nuclaire de base : les centrales en font partie), il est considr comme dchet nuclaire, quelle que soit sa radioactivit effective. Avec a, la moindre motte de terre est un dchet ! Alors oui, le dmantlement est hors de prix.  ::sm:: Entre la production de chaleur (centrale thermique, classique ou nuclaire) & la consommation de l'lectricit & sa transformation en nergie (moteurs, par exemple), le rendement est plutt faible (srement infrieur  50 %. Un ingnieur pourrait sans doute nous calculer tout a). Je rsume : production de chaleur, suivant le type de centrale, c'est plus ou moins efficace. Chauffage d'un fluide (gnralement de la vapeur d'eau), change de chaleur avec un autre fluide (centrale nuclaire). Entranement d'une turbine, puis d'un alternateur. Transformation de l'nergie mcanique en lectricit. Transformation (20 kV vers 400 kV pour le transport). Pertes pendant le transport (effet Joule). Re-transformations successives juqu'au 400 V triphas domestique. Enfin, utilisation, c'est  dire transformation de l'nergie lectrique en nergie mcanique (le plus souvent) ou chaleur. a en fait des pertes ! C'est a qu'on appelle une nergie propre ? Et je n'ai videmment pas abord le sujet des vhicules lectriques !  ::scarymov:: Savez-vous que, quand il n'y a pas de vent (75 % du temps...), on fait tourner (consommation d'nergie, si, si !) une ou deux oliennes du parc pour que les riverains aient moins l'impression que ces machins-la a ne sert  rien ?  ::zekill:: Et, le meilleur pour la fin : la pollution franaise reprsente entre 0,5 & 1 % de la pollution mondiale. Autrement dit, que la France cesse instantanment de polluer (bref, nous disparaissons tous), a ne changerait rien quant  la pollution mondiale. Donc, on nous bassine pour que nous soyons  coresponsables , on nous taxe lourdement, mme, alors que a ne sert  rien.  part faire rigoler nos concurrents (tats-Unis, Chine, Inde, Russie...)  ::cfou:: 

Voil. C'tait ma modeste contribution  ce dbat passionn. Bonne journe  tous. ::pastaper::

----------


## Charvalos

> [*]Rien ne prouve que l'augmentation du taux de CO2 est  l'origine du rchauffement : a peut tre le contraire. D'autant qu' 400 PPM (parties par million, soit, ici, 0,04 %), on voit mal comment le CO2 pourrait avoir une telle influence sur le climat. Surtout que la vapeur d'eau (celle produite par les piles  combustible, dont on nous vante les mrites incomparables), est mille fois plus efficace en matire d'effet de serre... Et qu'il y en a entre 10 & 100 fois plus que du CO2. Autrement dit, la vapeur d'eau produit entre 10 000 & 100 000 fois plus d'effet de serre que le gaz carbonique. Amusant, non ?





> La vapeur d'eau, contenue dans les nuages ou les fumes des tours des centrales nuclaires est un puissant gaz  effet de serre (GES).
> 
> Il s'agit mme du principal gaz  effet de serre, puisque la vapeur contribue pour 60%  l'effet de serre plantaire, contribution qui monte jusqu' 90% si l'on considre aussi les nuages.
> 
> Cependant, seule une partie trs infime de la vapeur d'eau atmosphrique est due aux activits humaines. L'essentielle de la vapeur d'eau est donc responsable de l'effet de serre naturel, sans lequel la plante Terre aurait une temprature moyenne de -18C.
> 
> Enfin, la vapeur d'eau reste trs peu de temps dans l'atmosphre,  peine quelques jours, tandis qu'un gaz comme le dioxyde de carbone y demeure un sicle environ.
> 
> Les missions de vapeur d'eau jouent donc un rle direct trs ngligeable dans l'augmentation de l'effet de serre.


Source

Le problme du C02, c'est qu'il retient la chaleur mise vers l'espace, d'o ce rchauffement. Et comme l'humain en produit de + en + tout en dtruisant les choses qui s'en occupent (dforestation), le tableau est pas plus compliqu que cela.

----------


## wolinn

> 


Alors pourquoi donner tant de btons pour a ?




> ...[*]Et, le meilleur pour la fin : la pollution franaise reprsente entre 0,5 & 1 % de la pollution mondiale. Autrement dit, que la France cesse instantanment de polluer (bref, nous disparaissons tous), a ne changerait rien quant  la pollution mondiale. Donc, on nous bassine pour que nous soyons  coresponsables , on nous taxe lourdement, mme, alors que a ne sert  rien.  part faire rigoler nos concurrents (tats-Unis, Chine, Inde, Russie...)


En somme, si on te suit, il tait inutile de supprimer le plomb des carburants pour abaisser la concentration de plomb dans l'air, et il est inutile d'essayer de rduire la pollution aux particules fines, oxydes d'azote, oxydes de soufre. Tu ne verrais pas d'objection non plus  habiter juste  ct d'une centrale au fioul.

----------


## Sodium

C'est incroyable le nombre de mecs sans la moindre exprience scientifique qui jugent utile de venir argumenter contre un consensus scientifique tabli.

----------


## wolinn

Il est quand mme regrettable que tout le monde se fiche de la vraie pollution, celle qui fait tousser, encrasse les poumons, provoque des crises d'asthme, des cancers, qui est une raison dj bien suffisante pour arrter de brler des hydrocarbures, quoiqu'on pense du CO2 (non toxique aux concentrations actuelles) et du climat.

----------


## svuthy

La fission de l'atome est une technique dangereuse comme une pe de Damocls sur nous, c'est contre-nature d'o sa nuisibilit imprvisible (personne n'est capable d"valuer les mfaits exacts sur la plante et les espces vivantes depuis l'explosion de la 1re bombe au sicle dernier jusqu' Fukushima) . L'Homme progressera sans se dtruire que s'il suit la logique de la Nature qui est de trouver son quilibre continuellement, en utilisant les lois naturelles pas en les contrecarrant. Or un atome est un composant naturel d'une matire, si on le casse, on dsquilibre une partie d'un cosystme, on joue  l'apprenti sorcier !

Alors que si on avait mis les moyens d'investissement ncessaires dans les nergies renouvelables ds le dbut au leu de suivre les lobbies du nuclaire, les renouvelables seraient encore plus performantes de nos jours. Il n'est  pas trop tard pour rattraper le temps perdu, en outre les renouvelables sont des technologies moins complexes et moins coteuses, donc plus rapides  faire progresser. C'est comme les graves maladies comme le cancer, les scientifiques ont estim qu'elles seraient vaincues dj si on consacrait 2% du budget de l'armement  ces recherches mdicales en plus  la place. Idem pour la voiture lectrique qui aurait amlior sa technologie beaucoup plus qu'actuellement et se serait gnralise plus vite (versus lobbies du ptrole et des constructeurs automobiles). Mais nos gouvernants avaient fait trop de mauvais choix dans le pass sans consulter le citoyen. C'est une question de volont politique, comme d'habitude.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Tu ne verrais pas d'objection non plus  habiter juste  ct d'une centrale au fioul.


Trs bonne remarque (et question). J'ai connu a avec la centrale de Nantes-Chevir  quelques Km : La premire chose, quand on tendait le linge tait de nettoyer les fils avec un chiffon ... qui ressortait noir des suies de combustion de la centrale. Je ne dis pas ce qu'on respirait en permanence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La fission de l'atome est une technique dangereuse comme une pe de Damocls sur nous, c'est contre-nature d'o sa nuisibilit imprvisible


Racteur nuclaire naturel d'Oklo



> Les racteurs nuclaires naturels dOklo auraient fonctionn il y a environ 2 milliards d'annes. On a retrouv dans la mine d'uranium d'Oklo, prs de la ville de Franceville dans la province de Haut-Ogoou au Gabon, les rsidus fossiles de racteurs nuclaires naturels, o *des ractions de fission nuclaire en chane auto-entretenues auraient eu lieu, bien avant l'apparition de l'Homme.*


Selon comment on regarde, la fission nuclaire est naturelle...




> Alors que si on avait mis les moyens d'investissement ncessaires dans les nergies renouvelables ds le dbut au leu de suivre les lobbies du nuclaire, les renouvelables seraient encore plus performantes de nos jours.


a fait longtemps qunormment d'argent est investi dans l'nergie renouvelable, c'est  a que sert la taxe carbone.
L'nergie renouvelable c'est quasiment une bulle financire tellement elle est gonfl.

Pour l'instant les panneaux solaires et les oliennes produisent plus de pollution que les centrales nuclaires.
En plus il n'existe pas encore de technologie propre pour stocker beaucoup d'nergie.
Avec le nuclaire on a pas besoin de stocker de l'nergie puisqu'on contrle la production.




> C'est comme les graves maladies comme le cancer, les scientifiques ont estim qu'elles seraient vaincues dj si on consacrait 2% du budget de l'armement  ces recherches mdicales en plus  la place.


Comme on dit dans l'industrie pharmaceutique : "le cancer fait vivre plus de personne qu'il n'en tue" ^^.
Srieusement je ne crois pas qu'en mettant plus d'argent dans la recherche contre le cancer on arrive  l'radiquer...

En fait il faudrait faire de la prvention, une fois que t'as t diagnostiqu avec un cancer c'est souvent trop tard.
La principale cause des cancers est l'alimentation industrielle.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> [*]Les consquences des accidents nuclaires sont peut-tre surestimes : autour de Tchernobyl, on ne voit pas d'animaux ou de plantes difformes. Et  Hiroshima & Nagasaki, les humains n'ont pas l'air particulirement atteints non plus. Une tude scientifique (dont j'ai oubli depuis longtemps les rfrences) faisait tat d'un probable effet protecteur des faibles expositions aux radiations.


https://www.google.com/search?q=enfa...w=1600&bih=829

Effectivement, aucune influence sur les tes vivants autour de Tchernobyl...


Alors oui, la Nature petit  petit reprend ses droits (cela date d'il y a plus de 30ans maintenant, et la clairance des sols pour le csium 137 varie de 10  25 ans en fonction de la caractristique du sol, c'est le temps au bout duquel la contamination est divise par 2), on trouve d'ailleurs  Tchernobyl de nombreux chiens errants qui y vivent, mais rarement au del de 6 ans, ce qui reste relativement court comme esprance de vie pour un chien... Aprs oui, le nombre d'animaux augmente, ce qui est normal, puisqu'il n'y a plus d'hommes pour les chasser.

Cependant, si Tchernobyl est tellement "sain" pourquoi est-ce que l'on reconstruit un nouveau sarcophage pour remplacer celui de 86 ? 

Je rappelle que la zone d'exclusion de Tchernobyl, c'est plus de 4750 km autour de la centrale, zone inhabitable. Alors dans les grandes plaines des pays de l'est, c'est peut-tre moins gnant, mais je vous laisse vrifier ce que reprsente 4750 km autour d'une centrale franaise.  :;): 


Et tout va bien  Fukushima : 




> La radioactivit est telle quune personne qui y serait expose mourrait presque instantanment et les robots, dans les cas les plus difficiles, ny rsistent pas mieux que lhomme et meurent souvent en cours de route, avant mme davoir achev leurs investigations. En cause : des radiations trop intenses. "Ds quils sapprochent des racteurs, les radiations dtruisent leurs cbles lectriques et les rendent ainsi inutilisables", explique  lagence Reuters, Naohiro Masuda, responsable du dmantlement de Fukushima chez Tepco, oprateur de la centrale de Fukushima.


https://www.sudouest.fr/2017/03/11/f...66403-4803.php

Je vous invite  suivre un rgime  base de poissons pchs sur place, pendant quelques mois, vous n'y verrez pas d'inconvnients puisque tout va bien ? 



Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire franchement...  ::roll:: 

Il y en a parmi vous qui doivent bosser dans le nuclaire, ce n'est pas possible autrement. Par contre vous ferez attention, il vous en reste un peu au coin de la bouche.  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a fait longtemps qunormment d'argent est investi dans l'nergie renouvelable, c'est  a que sert la taxe carbone.


Ah donc le CICE, a concerne les nergies renouvelable ? 

Car bon, prs des 3/4 de la taxe carbone a servi  financer le CICE.


Je sais que tu es pro nuclaire, mais merci de ne pas rpter les neries racontes par le gouvernement...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> https://www.sudouest.fr/2017/03/11/f...66403-4803.php
> 
> Je vous invite  suivre un rgime  base de poissons pchs sur place, pendant quelques mois, vous n'y verrez pas d'inconvnients puisque tout va bien ?


Euh....il est questions de radiations  l'intrieur de l'enceinte de confinement du racteur. Si tu arrives  entrer dans un racteur non-accident, tu meures  peu prs instantanment aussi, hein. Et tant que l'enceinte de confinement est en place, a n'a rien  voir avec les ventuelles radiations  l'extrieur. C'est un peu pour a qu'il y a des enceintes de confinement, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je rappelle que la zone d'exclusion de Tchernobyl, c'est plus de 4750 km autour de la centrale, zone inhabitable.


Dans cette vido  partir de 5:00 on voit une dame de 83 ans qui vit dans une zone considr inhabitable, elle fait ses salades de patates et sa vodka maison et elle est contente d'tre chez elle :






> Je vous invite  suivre un rgime  base de poissons pchs sur place, pendant quelques mois, vous n'y verrez pas d'inconvnients puisque tout va bien ?


Non mais ok c'est dangereux pour la sant, mais ya plein de gens de Fukushima qui tait hyper press de retourner dans leur ville, mme si c'tait interdit.

Ce sont des erreurs humaines qui sont  la base des accidents de Tchernobyl et de Fukushima.
Les protocoles de scurits n'taient pas respect.
De gros progrs sont fait pour qu'il n'y ait plus d'accident.

Quel est le pire entre :
- l'ensemble des centrales  charbon,  ptroles et  gaz
- l'ensemble des centrales nuclaires




> Je sais que tu es pro nuclaire, mais merci de ne pas rpter les neries racontes par le gouvernement...


J'ai fais un abus de langage, je ne parlais pas de la taxe carbone nationale, je parlais du fait que les entreprises doivent acheter des autorisations pour crer du CO2 je ne sais plus comment a s'appelle...
C'est en lien avec a :
Bourse du carbone
Al Gore gagne des milliards grce  a.
Il fait du commerce de droit  polluer et il a aussi des entreprises qui bnficient des subventions pour la recherche d'nergie renouvelable.
Le gars est dans la politique et dans le business en mme temps, c'est un peu bizarre. (au moins le business de Trump seffondre pendant qu'il est au pouvoir)
Al Gore could become world's first carbon billionaire

Si une entreprise veut polluer elle doit acheter le droit de le faire.
C'est en lien avec a :
Fabrice Arfi revient sur "la plus grande escroquerie de l'Histoire de France"



> Dix ans aprs, l'affaire de la fraude  la TVA sur les quotas de carbone n'est pas compltement lucide. Dans son livre, "D'Argent et de sang", Le journaliste Fabrice Arfi s'est intress  l'une des premires filires  avoir profit du filon. Une histoire mlant criminalit, ultra-financiarisation et fiasco d'Etat.
> (...)
> Moi, je mintresse  une filire, celle du trio Mouly, Souied, Mimran, juge pour avoir drobe 283 millions deuros. Combien a, en ralit, perdu lEtat ? Raisonnablement, on peut dire entre 1,6 milliard, ce questime la Cour des Comptes, et 3 milliards deuros.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Euh....il est questions de radiations  l'intrieur de l'enceinte de confinement du racteur. Si tu arrives  entrer dans un racteur non-accident, tu meures  peu prs instantanment aussi, hein. Et tant que l'enceinte de confinement est en place, a n'a rien  voir avec les ventuelles radiations  l'extrieur. C'est un peu pour a qu'il y a des enceintes de confinement, d'ailleurs.


Srieux et sinon a vous arrive de chercher 3s sur Google avant de pinailler sur chaque lment ? Il n'y aurait aucune autre preuve et cela serait le seul lment avanc, je comprendrais, mais c'est pas les articles qui manquent sur la question. 


Alors ok, c'tait dans l'enceinte de confinement, mea culpa, prenons donc l'exemple des oiseaux, c'est pas dans l'enceinte de confinement a, c'est bon c'est valide ? 

Et eux, ils sont au bout de la chane alimentaire, alors je vous laisse imaginer les poissons et autres, vivant dans la mer  proximit. 




> Selon les tudes de Tim Mousseau (universit Caroline du Sud), la population dune quinzaine despces doiseaux vivant dans les rgions contamines de la prfecture de Fukushima diminue avec le temps, avec un taux de survie de 30%.
> 
> Une autre recherche axe sur une espce de faucon qui revient dans le mme nid tous les ans a galement t conduite par une quipe de scientifiques mene par Naoki Murase (Universit de Nagoya) jusqu une distance de 100  120 km du site de la centrale de Fukushima Daiichi. Lintrt de cette tude est que les rapaces se situent au sommet dune chane alimentaire et concentrent les radiolments accumuls par leurs proies. Les auteurs ont dmontr que la capacit reproductrice de loiseau tait lie au rayonnement mesur directement sous le nid : la radioactivit a un effet sur la ligne germinale de loiseau. La capacit des oiseaux  quitter le nid est tombe de 79  55 % en 2012, puis  50 % en 2013.
> 
> Une autre tude enfin, publie en 2015 par l'IRSN et le laboratoire d'Anders Mller (CNRS), a port sur la dose totale  interne et externe  des oiseaux. Celle-ci a montr que 90 % des 57 espces tudies avaient t exposes de manire chronique  des dbits de doses susceptibles daffecter leur reproduction.


On peut parler d'autres espces aussi :




> Les papillons
> 
> La premire preuve scientifique de dommages causs  un organisme vivant par la contamination radioactive due  la catastrophe de la centrale nuclaire de Fukushima Daiichi a t donne par lquipe de la chercheuse Chiyo Nohara (Universit dOkinawa).
> 
> Ltude a mis en vidence les dommages physiologiques et gntiques dun papillon commun du Japon, le Zizeeria maha. En mai 2011, certains montraient des anomalies relativement lgres. Mais la premire descendance des femelles de la premire gnration montraient des anomalies plus srieuses, dont a hrit la deuxime gnration. Les papillons adultes recueillis en septembre 2011 ont montr ensuite des anomalies encore plus svres que ceux recueillis en mai : closions avortes, infertilit, rduction de la taille, ralentissement de la croissance, mortalit leve et anomalies morphologiques (ailes atrophies, courbes ou en surnombre, antennes difformes, yeux bossels, couleur altre).


ou les chevaux ? 




> Le biologiste Hayato Minamoto  a rapport lhcatombe qua subie Tokuei Hosokawa, fermier dIitate, qui a perdu une centaine de chevaux en deux ans. Cette localit avait endur de plein fouet le nuage radioactif provenant de la centrale de Fukushima Daiichi en mars-avril 2011.


Etc. Etc.




> Pourtant cela a dj t fait,  Hiroshima et Nagasaki, puis  Tchernobyl. Par exemple, des tudes menes entre 1993 et 1998 sur des enfants ukrainiens avaient permis dobserver une baisse des globules sanguins, ce qui avait pu tre reli  lexposition de chaque enfant aux niveaux de csium selon son lieu de rsidence. Par ailleurs,  Tokyo, de 2011  2014, le docteur Mita a observ que les globules blancs, spcialement les neutrophiles, diminuaient chez les enfants de moins de 10 ans (ce qui la pouss  dmnager et  demander  ses patients de quitter cette ville). Mais non, il ne faut rien dire, il ne faut rien chercher.


http://www.fukushima-blog.com/2016/0...-la-faune.html


Mais effectivement, tout va bien dans le monde heureux des Bisounours...  ::roll::

----------


## bcoteur

Je suis assez triste de voir que la plupart des participants  ce forum sont favorables au nuclaire. Ils n'ont donc rien retenu des accidents de Tchernobyl et Fukushima ? Le prochain accident nuclaire aura probablement lieu en France, tant donn le nombre lev de centrales et leur vtust grandissante. La plupart de nos vieilles  centrales ont t construites  l'poque des Renault 6 ! Voyez-vous beaucoup de R6 rouler sur les routes ? Ce sont aujourd'hui des voitures de collection, qui ont une faible fiabilit et scurit. Nos chres centrales sont faites du mme bois. Lorsque l'une d'elle lchera, ce ne sera pas un petit incident localis. Cela touchera toute la France et les pays voisins. Il faudra dplacer des milliers de personnes qui auront tout perdu. Des centaines de milliers d'autres resteront dans des rgions contamines et feront un cancer dans les 5  20 ans. Je rappelle que la situation  Fukushima n'est toujours pas sous contrle et que les industriels sont dpasss.
J'tais favorable  l'nergie nuclaire jusqu' ce que je prenne conscience des mensonges des mdia  ce sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis assez triste de voir que la plupart des participants  ce forum sont favorables au nuclaire.


Alors a on ne sait pas, aucun sondage n'a t organis.
Le truc c'est que Bill Gates et Al Gore, n'arrtent pas de dire qu'il faut faire la maximum pour diminuer la production de CO2 et la meilleure solution qui existe pour le moment c'est le nuclaire.
Alors ok en cas d'accident a pose problme, mais il faut reconnatre qu'une grosse centrale nuclaire toute neuve en Chine, c'est mieux que plein de vieilles centrales au charbon.

On ne peut pas tre contre le CO2 et contre le nuclaire, il faut faire un choix :
Centrale  charbon (ptrole/gaz) ou centrale nuclaire ?

----------


## Sodium

> Je suis assez triste de voir que la plupart des participants  ce forum sont favorables au nuclaire. Ils n'ont donc rien retenu des accidents de Tchernobyl et Fukushima ? Le prochain accident nuclaire aura probablement lieu en France, tant donn le nombre lev de centrales et leur vtust grandissante. La plupart de nos vieilles  centrales ont t construites  l'poque des Renault 6 ! Voyez-vous beaucoup de R6 rouler sur les routes ? Ce sont aujourd'hui des voitures de collection, qui ont une faible fiabilit et scurit. Nos chres centrales sont faites du mme bois. Lorsque l'une d'elle lchera, ce ne sera pas un petit incident localis. Cela touchera toute la France et les pays voisins. Il faudra dplacer des milliers de personnes qui auront tout perdu. Des centaines de milliers d'autres resteront dans des rgions contamines et feront un cancer dans les 5  20 ans. Je rappelle que la situation  Fukushima n'est toujours pas sous contrle et que les industriels sont dpasss.
> J'tais favorable  l'nergie nuclaire jusqu' ce que je prenne conscience des mensonges des mdia  ce sujet.


Est-ce que les Renault 6 en question ont toutes une armes d'ingnieurs pays  plein temps pour leur maintenance ?  ::):

----------


## Sodium



----------


## Marco46

> J'tais favorable  l'nergie nuclaire jusqu' ce que je prenne conscience des mensonges des mdia  ce sujet.


Et tu veux mettre quoi  la place ? Des centrales  charbon ? Des centrales au gaz ?

C'est pas avec des oliennes et des panneaux solaires qu'on va produire autant d'lectricit, il faudrait couvrir 5 fois la surface de la France et a nous coterait douze fois (et je suis gentil) le prix du dmantlement des centrales et a serait mme pas pilotable.

C'est vraiment mignon de se faire peur avec a mais l'alternative c'est littralement de revenir au Moyen-Age, non merci je prfre le risque de cancer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Moi aussi : "Quant aux cultures elles mmes, ce sont des tracteurs, des moissonneuses, des camions pour le transport... et j'ajoute transformation des cultures en carburant. Pour faire un "bilan", il faut tout compter.


Cela dtruit les sols pour crer de l'activit artificiellement... ce qui n'est gure efficace, on pourrait certainement trouver un meilleur usage de cette nergie.




> Relis ce que j'ai dj cris, je n'ai rien contre le CO2 ... mais je suis contre la dforestation massive pour produire de l'huile de palme on autre. Les forts vivent du CO2, donc le CO2 est absolument ncessaire  la vie sur terre. Le problme, c'est quand il y a beaucoup plus de CO2 que ne peut en absorber la nature.


Sans oublier les champs de colza du nord auquel je pensais plutt que les forts indonsiennes.  Mais monsieur Hulot n'tant pas un cologiste, il se moque bien des orang-outans. Alors que sous le mandat prcdent, la socialiste Delphine Batho s'offusquait publiquement des projets d'exploitation ptrolire de Total en Guadeloupe, qui menacaient les tortues locales.

Mais le CO d'origine humaine ne reprsente que 5% du CO atmosphrique total. Qu'est ce que cela change que l'on soit  400ppm, 500ppm comme il est vraisemblable  la fin du sicle, ou 1000pm ?

@Sodium, q'est ce qu'un "climate change denier" ? encore une invention ?

@bcoteur, nous sommes en France, les gens pensent qu'il peuvent boire du plutonium pur dans la Loire.

----------


## Sodium

> Mais le CO d'origine humaine ne reprsente que 5% du CO atmosphrique total. Qu'est ce que cela change que l'on soit  400ppm, 500ppm comme il est vraisemblable  la fin du sicle, ou 1000pm ?


Je n'ai pas vrifi tes chiffres qui sont probablement totalement bidons mais mme 5% d'augmentation d'origine humaine en un sicle c'est norme. Il faut arrter de penser la plante  l'chelle de la vie humaine et se rendre compte que les changements climatiques sont des processus qui se jouent normalement sur des dizaines de milliers d'annes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des processus qui se jouent normalement sur des dizaines de milliers d'annes.


Justement dans des dizaines de milliers d'annes l'humain aura disparu depuis longtemps, la plante pourra se rparer tranquillement  ::P: 

Le taux de CO2 sur terre a dj t beaucoup plus lev qu'aujourd'hui et la terre se portait trs bien.


Les ressources commencent  manquer on va finir par moins polluer, un jour il n'y aura plus de ptrole, plus d'uranium, plus de gaz de schiste, etc.
La population mondiale va drastiquement baisser, a va diminuer la pollution.

Il n'existe pas de meilleure alternative que le nuclaire aujourd'hui.
Il n'y aura pas de volont politique pour un mode de vie cologique (agriculture sans tracteur, dplacement en vlo, etc).
Les gens veulent du confort, certains achtent des enceintes connects, ce n'est pas avec des gens comme a que tu vas sauver notre plante...

Les politiciens utilisent l'cologie comme prtexte pour taxer les gens, afin d'essayer de rembourser la dette qui a t cr par les banques prives.

----------


## bcoteur

> Alors a on ne sait pas, aucun sondage n'a t organis.
> Le truc c'est que Bill Gates et Al Gore, n'arrtent pas de dire qu'il faut faire la maximum pour diminuer la production de CO2 et la meilleure solution qui existe pour le moment c'est le nuclaire.
> Alors ok en cas d'accident a pose problme, mais il faut reconnatre qu'une grosse centrale nuclaire toute neuve en Chine, c'est mieux que plein de vieilles centrales au charbon.
> 
> On ne peut pas tre contre le CO2 et contre le nuclaire, il faut faire un choix :
> Centrale  charbon (ptrole/gaz) ou centrale nuclaire ?


Il ne s'agit pas de revenir au charbon, mais d'aller sur les nergies renouvellables : solaire, olien, gothermie. Dans la nuit du vendredi 23 au samedi 24 dcembre, le Danemark a assur 100% de sa consommation lectrique grce aux nergies renouvelables. Une performance qui sexplique, non pas par la magie de Nol, mais bien par sa forte capacit de production olienne et un vritable savoir-faire industriel dans cette filire. https://lenergeek.com/2016/12/27/dan...eille-de-noel/. On peut trs bien se passer du charbon ET du nuclaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut trs bien se passer du charbon ET du nuclaire.


Pas pour l'instant...
Les oliennes c'est bien jolie, mais parfois il n'y a pas de vent... (ou il y a trop de vent)
nergie au Danemark - Consommation d'nergie primaire



> enfin, les nergies renouvelables se dveloppent progressivement sur toute la priode : 1,5 % en 1972 ; 2,7 % en 1980 ; 5,9 % en 1990 ; 9,6 % en 2000 ; 14,5 % en 2005 ; 23,4 % en 2012.


Les oliennes et le solaires produisent beaucoup de CO2.

----------


## svuthy

> Je suis assez triste de voir que la plupart des participants  ce forum sont favorables au nuclaire. Ils n'ont donc rien retenu des accidents de Tchernobyl et Fukushima ? Le prochain accident nuclaire aura probablement lieu en France, ......
> J'tais favorable  l'nergie nuclaire jusqu' ce que je prenne conscience des mensonges des mdia  ce sujet.


Tant qu'on n'a pas reu soi-mme le ciel sur la tte on raisonne souvent comme pour les accidents de la route "a n'arrive qu'aux autres". 

Or selon les rgles lmentaires de prcaution, tant qu'il existe une probabilit pour qu'une catastrophe nuclaire se reproduise n'importe o, il faut y renoncer. Croire  l'infaillibilit d'une telle technologie est suicidaire. En outre on accumule des dchets dans le sous-sol comme une autruche se voile la face, on ne sait pas comment dmanteler une centrale vtuste sans danger, on ne connat pas tous les impacts du nuclaire sur l'cologie depuis les explosions de bombes et les accidents, tout a fait beaucoup d'insuffisances de notre part et d'approximations fatales. C'est pour a que Einstein n'a jamais contribu  fabriquer des bombes ou des centrales nuclaires.

A propos des ractions nuclaires naturelles il y a 2 Milliards d'anne dans la rgion du Gabon, c'tait avant que la Terre ait une atmosphre vivable, quand notre plante tait encore jeune en phase de transformation pour passer au stade actuel et permettre aux humains d'y vivre. C'tait un processus naturel de formation sur les plantes avant de devenir habitables. Justement il ne faudra pas rtrograder en arrire pour avoir  nouveau une plante invivable et radioactive comme il y a 2 Milliards d'annes. La Nature progresse pour aller vers l'avant, doucement, en toute scurit, avec quilibre. Mais les humains n'ont pas la mme sagesse et risquent de rgresser (inconsciemment bien sr). 

A propos des nergies renouvelables, ce sont les scientifiques qui pronostiquent que c'est une question de moyens mis en oeuvre pour arriver  un rsultat abouti, comme  propos des maladies graves. Il faut mettre les sous l o il faut sans tarder.

----------


## Sodium

> La Nature progresse pour aller vers l'avant, doucement, en toute scurit, avec quilibre. Mais les humains n'ont pas la mme sagesse et risquent de rgresser (inconsciemment bien sr).


Heu non, la nature fait les trucs au hasard. Il ne faut pas l'antropomorphiser. Quand une catastrophe naturelle arrive, les espces s'y adaptent ... ou pas. Il n'y a aucune volont universelle d'aller de l'avant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pour a que Einstein n'a jamais contribu  fabriquer des bombes ou des centrales nuclaires.


Einstein est-il le pre de la bombe atomique ?



> Mais dans les annes 1920, alors qu'il vit  Berlin, le physicien collabore avec un tudiant hongrois rcemment diplm, Leo Szilrd, avec qui il dveloppe et brevette un rfrigrateur conergtique. Si leur modle n'a jamais t commercialis, *cette collaboration a indirectement amen Einstein, fervent pacifiste,  participer  la conception de la bombe nuclaire pendant la Seconde guerre mondiale.*
> (...)
> Le Comit,  sa cration, ne reoit qu'un financement de 6 000$. Einstein et Szilrd continuent de demander des fonds supplmentaires au Prsident amricain. Dans une des lettres, Szilrd menace mme de publier des dcouvertes fondamentales dans une revue scientifique si le comit ne reoit pas de plus importantes subventions.
> 
> *En ce sens d'aprs Kelley, Einstein a particip  la cration du Projet Manhattan* mais  sa participation effective au projet tait marginale.  Le dossier du FBI sur Einstein, qui critiquait ouvertement le racisme, le capitalisme et la guerre, a fini par atteindre 1 400 pages.  Au vu de son pass radical , crit le FBI dans une note,  le Bureau d'Investigation ne recommande pas le recrutement du Dr. Einstein sur des projets classs Secret Dfense.  Einstein n'a de fait jamais reu l'autorisation des services secrets pour participer au Projet Manhattan.
> (...)
>  Il reste le pre de la bombe atomique  avance Beser, petit-fils du militaire amricain ayant pilot l'un des deux avions qui ont transport les bombes atomiques jusqu'au Japon.


Il n'a pas fait grand chose dans la conception des 2 technologies de bombe atomique US, mais il tait quand mme li au Projet Manhattan.




> Tant qu'on n'a pas reu soi-mme le ciel sur la tte on raisonne souvent comme pour les accidents de la route "a n'arrive qu'aux autres".


On a reu la radioactivit de Techernobyl, donc on sait que a n'arrive pas qu'aux autres...




> Il faut mettre les sous l o il faut sans tarder.


Al Gore doit tre milliardaire maintenant, c'est bien qu'il y a beaucoup d'argent investit dans les nergies renouvelable ^^

Normalement l'argent du March des droits  polluer et du Crdit-carbone doit tre investi dans l'industrie des nergies renouvelable.

En France une toute petite partie des taxes sur le carburant est investi dans l'cologie, le total des taxes est tellement norme que a doit reprsenter vraiment beaucoup d'argent.
Les automobilistes paient 67 milliards d'euros de taxes  l'tat

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je n'ai pas vrifi tes chiffres qui sont probablement totalement bidons mais mme 5% d'augmentation d'origine humaine en un sicle c'est norme. Il faut arrter de penser la plante  l'chelle de la vie humaine et se rendre compte que les changements climatiques sont des processus qui se jouent normalement sur des dizaines de milliers d'annes.


Donc tu n'as pas vrifi les chiffres, te permet d'affirmer qu'il sont bidons, pour ensuite les commenter en partant du principe qu'ils sont exacts. Tu as la science indue mon garon, bravo tu finiras lecteur socialiste.
Et donc tu penses les choses  long terme, toi ? t'es tu seulement pos la question de connaitre les variations de tempratures moyennes depuis 4000 ans ? bien sur que non, tu rptes juste ton blabla lu dans la libre Belgique, sinon tu saurais que le climat change en permanence.

Ensuite, en quoi est-ce norme, sachant que la population a plus ou moins quintupl et que l'homme est un mammifre expirant du CO, en plus de brler du bois et du charbon pour cuire sa nourriture . Et qu'est-ce que cela change concrtement ?

En plus de cela, tu dois un millnial, me trompe-je ?

----------


## Sodium

> Donc tu n'as pas vrifi les chiffres, te permet d'affirmer qu'il sont bidons, pour ensuite les commenter en partant du principe qu'ils sont exacts. Tu as la science indue mon garon, bravo tu finiras lecteur socialiste.


Je ne vais pas perdre mon temps  vrifier tes chiffres car tu racontes n'importe quoi. Donc au final, que tes chiffres soient juste ou pas, ta conclusion n'a que peu d'intrt.




> Et donc tu penses les choses  long terme, toi ? t'es tu seulement pos la question de connaitre les variations de tempratures moyennes depuis 4000 ans ? bien sur que non, tu rptes juste ton blabla lu dans la libre Belgique, sinon tu saurais que le climat change en permanence.


Oui, de mmoire les cycles sur terre durent en moyenne 10 000 ans, on est plutt actuellement dans une phase de refroidissement, il y a eu quelques mini-ges glaciers dans un pass rcent, le dernier vers le XVIIe si je me souviens bien et le soleil a galement un cycle de 11 ans qui a connu un ralentissement inexpliqu il y a peu. Et tu fais comme tous les climatosceptiques l'erreur de confondre la tendance gnrale du climat avec les variations pouvant avoir lieu  l'chelle de toutes les annes. Donc j'avais raison de ne pas vrifier tes chiffres car ton discours n'a en effet aucun intrt et ne mrite pas d'tre dbattu. 




> Ensuite, en quoi est-ce norme, sachant que la population a plus ou moins quintupl et que l'homme est un mammifre expirant du CO, en plus de brler du bois et du charbon pour cuire sa nourriture . Et qu'est-ce que cela change concrtement ?


Si tu en es  comparer le Co2 produit par l'expiration des tres vivants avec celui produits par la consommation d'nergies fossiles c'est vraiment que tu as touch le fond en matire d'arguments...




> En plus de cela, tu dois un millnial, me trompe-je ?


... et pourtant tu creuses encore.

----------


## Charvalos

> Donc tu n'as pas vrifi les chiffres, te permet d'affirmer qu'il sont bidons, pour ensuite les commenter en partant du principe qu'ils sont exacts. Tu as la science indue mon garon, bravo tu finiras lecteur socialiste.


Bah, en toute logique, c'est toi qui a post ces chiffres sans aucune source pour qu'on puisse aller voir d'o tu les sortais.

En cherchant un peu, on peut trouver a, notamment :




> Current data (from direct measurements of the atmosphere to historical records of industry) tells us that between 1751 and 1987 fossil fuels put about 737 billion tons of CO2 into the atmosphere. Between just 1987 and 2014 it was about the same mass: 743 billion tons. Total CO2 from industrialized humans in the past 263 years: 1,480 billion tons.
> 
> Now, let's relate that to something a bit easier to visualize. A coniferous forest fire can release about 4.81 tons of carbon per acre. At the low end, about 80% of that carbon comes out as CO2. In other words, to release an equivalent CO2 mass to the past 263 years of human activity would require about 1.5 billion acres of forest to burn every year during that time. 
> 
> That's 6 million square kilometers of burning forest every year for more than two centuries. That's a square patch about 2,450 by 2,450 kilometers, or about 1,500 by 1,500 miles.


Source

Je doute fortement que cela soit "que" 5% mais bon.

P.S : L'article est trs intressant  lire pour avoir une image de l'importance de l'humain dans le relchement du CO2 dans l'atmosphre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne vais pas perdre mon temps  vrifier tes chiffres car tu racontes n'importe quoi. Donc au final, que tes chiffres soient juste ou pas, ta conclusion n'a que peu d'intrt.


Donc pourquoi interviens-tu pour demander l'avis de ton interlocuteur si tu considres qu'il dit n'importe quoi. Est-ce pour te ridiculiser lamentablement ?




> Oui, de mmoire les cycles sur terre durent en moyenne 10 000 ans, on est plutt actuellement dans une phase de refroidissement, il y a eu quelques mini-ges glaciers dans un pass rcent, le dernier vers le XVIIe si je me souviens bien et le soleil a galement un cycle de 11 ans qui a connu un ralentissement inexpliqu il y a peu. Et tu fais comme tous les climatosceptiques l'erreur de confondre la tendance gnrale du climat avec les variations pouvant avoir lieu  l'chelle de toutes les annes. Donc j'avais raison de ne pas vrifier tes chiffres car ton discours n'a en effet aucun intrt et ne mrite pas d'tre dbattu.


Et quel est ta source pour ces 10,000 ans ? Et comment arrive-t'on  10,000 ans  partir d'un cycle solaire de 11 ans ?
Et qu'y avait-il avant cet ge glaciaire du XVIIe ?

Et ici personne ne parle des saisons sauf pour rire  ::mrgreen:: 




> Si tu en es  comparer le Co2 produit par l'expiration des tres vivants avec celui produits par la consommation d'nergies fossiles c'est vraiment que tu as touch le fond en matire d'arguments...


Et bien non, l'expiration de l'homme uniquement fait 2.5Gt de CO, contre 6.3Gt pour la combustion des nergies fossiles (source Giec 2000). Cette expiration est loin d'tre ngligeable, mais tout ceci est une goutte d'eau par rapport au CO d'origine naturelle.

Mais tu ne rponds aux questions importantes qui te sont poses encore une fois:
- qu'est-ce qu'un climate change dernier ?
- qu'est ce cela change, un taux de CO  400 ou  1000ppm ?





> ... et pourtant tu creuses encore.


En pure perte je sais, les rchauffistes est comme tous ces mecs croyant aux ovnis, perdus pour toujours. Ils devraient plutt croire  l'astrologie, cela passerait mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et qu'y avait-il avant cet ge glaciaire du XVIIe ?


Il y a une hypothse qui dit que ce serait peut-tre caus par 4 volcans en ruptions.
Les mystres du petit ge glaciaire



> Les raisons de ce phnomne climatique sont encore trs controverses. Certains invoquent une diminution cyclique de l'activit solaire ou une ruption volcanique. Des chercheurs amricains, britanniques et islandais ayant travaill dans les rgions sub*arctiques avancent une nouvelle hypo*thse. Selon eux, le petit ge glaciaire a t dclench par quatre grandes ruptions volcaniques survenues dans la deuxime moiti du XIIIe sicle (Geophysical Research Letters, 31 janvier 2011). La baisse des tempratures qui s'en est suivie a t amplifie par une modification des courants marins et l'extension des glaces de mer durant l't qui limitent l'absorption de la chaleur en rflchissant le rayonnement solaire dans l'espace.


Quelque part a ne sert  rien de dbattre, ceux qui pensent que la production humaine de CO2 est le facteur principale du changement climatique garderont leur position, ceux qui pense le contraire galement.
La lutte contre le CO2 va continuer et rien ne pourra l'arrter, mme les USA, la Chine et l'Inde, en ont presque quelque chose  foutre.
Le CO2 restera le centre du monde pendant un moment encore...
1L d'essence cotera 2, il faudra ensuite acheter une voiture lectrique neuve, puis changer sa chaudire, plein de taxes vont apparatre, etc.

En 2018, les Etats-Unis ont mis plus 3,4% de CO2 de plus que l'anne prcdente



> Les carburants consomms par le secteur des transports restent pour la troisime anne conscutive la premire source de rejet de CO2 dans l'atmosphre aux Etats-Unis. *Les missions ont augment  cause du transport routier et des avions*. La pollution en CO2 des voitures individuelles a t stable par rapport  2017.


Il y a un truc trs nervant par contre, ceux qui sont contre le CO2 sont pour le libre change et le mondialisme... C'est paradoxal.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bah, en toute logique, c'est toi qui a post ces chiffres sans aucune source pour qu'on puisse aller voir d'o tu les sortais.


Ces chiffres ont t confirms par d'autres que moi ici mme, mais si tu insistes je puis te fournir une source de rfrence.

Ainsi ces 1480Gt de CO librs par l'homme depuis 1755 sont  comparer au dgazage du CO des ocans du  leur rchauffement, que tu peux la calculer assez simplement.





> P.S : L'article est trs intressant  lire pour avoir une image de l'importance de l'humain dans le relchement du CO2 dans l'atmosphre.


Justement, quel impact ?

----------


## Sodium

> Ces chiffres ont t confirms par d'autres que moi ici mme, mais si tu insistes je puis te fournir une source de rfrence.


Je sais pas pourquoi je sens que ta source de rfrence a va tre Jacques Grimmault.

----------


## Charvalos

> Justement, quel impact ?


Que l'tre humain a relch avec la pollution, les nergies fossiles et tout le tralala, l'quivalent de 6 millions de km2 de feu de forts en CO2, cela ne te choque pas ? Cela ne te fait pas tilt quand au fait qu'il y a trop de CO2 que ce la plante peut absorber ?

Et que cette accumulation de CO2 dans l'air empche le renvoi naturelle de la chaleur de la Terre vers l'Espace, augmentant non-naturellement son rchauffement ?

 ce niveau, ce n'est mme plus de la mauvaise foi, pour tre poli.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ces chiffres ont t confirms par d'autres que moi ici mme, mais si tu insistes je puis te fournir une source de rfrence.


Euh non, cela a t en partie confirm (le fait que l'on soit  400PPM aujourd'hui), pas le reste, par 1 personne qui prtend que Tchernobyl et Fukushima n'ont eu aucun impact sur quelques formes de vie que ce soit, le tout sans aucune source pour confirmer quoi que ce soit... 

On a quand mme vu mieux niveau confirmation.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je sais pas pourquoi je sens que ta source de rfrence a va tre Jacques Grimmault.


Et si tu commenais par rpondre aux questions qu'on te pose.




> Que l'tre humain a relch avec la pollution, les nergies fossiles et tout le tralala, l'quivalent de 6 millions de km2 de feu de forts en CO2, cela ne te choque pas ? Cela ne te fait pas tilt quand au fait qu'il y a trop de CO2 que ce la plante peut absorber ?


Pas du tout, pourquoi cela me choquerait-il. Ce ne sont mme pas des forts vivantes, juste du charbon. Tu crois que Toutatis va tre offens ? S'il faut cela pour sortir l'humanit de lextrme pauvret, c'est un trs grand progrs.




> Et que cette accumulation de CO2 dans l'air empche le renvoi naturelle de la chaleur de la Terre vers l'Espace, augmentant non-naturellement son rchauffement ?


Ah bon, vraiment ? Quelle drle d'ide.
Sachant qu'il est difficile de distinguer le naturel du non-naturel vu qu'on ne sait mme pas comment marche le climat, que Sodium a oubli de nous rappel quels sont les autres facteurs que le soleil jouant sur ses fameux cycles de 10,000 ans. 
Et le CO d'origine humaine a des proprits physico-chimiques identiques  celles du CO d'origine naturelle. Et que le taux augment de 240ppm  400ppm entre 1755 et 2018 soit une augmentation vertigineuse de ... 0,00016%.

Si au moins les fameux modles numriques pouvaient prvoir correctement le climat, mais ils ne fonctionnent mme pas sur les temps passs ni le temps  venir. C'est  se demander comment ces modles sont valids, ce qu'on ne saurait jamais car le code source n'est pas disponible. Peut-tre que l'administration Trump devrait ordonner une release, la science climatique ne s'en porteraient que mieux et on constaterait que toute cette chapelle de dingues est bonne  virer.
S'ils fonctionnaient, on pourrait mme prdire la temprature plus d'une semaine  l'avance.
Mais tout ceci est scientifiquement impossible, le climat tant une machine chaotique.

Tu te panique, tu as peur que la mer du nord dborde monte et t'engloutisse sauf  te rfugier ... mais concrment tu habites o, dans quel dpartement ?

Ensuite, as-tu fait le calcul de la quantit de CO rejet par les ocans conscutivement au rchauffement climatique observ depuis 1755 comme je t'avais suggr ? sinon fais-le et on en reparle.




> ce niveau, ce n'est mme plus de la mauvaise foi, pour tre poli.


Ah et donc qu'est ce donc ? je pense que tu t'es juste fait monter la tte par les feuilles de chou sous la Hollandie, comme  l'poque quand toute l'intelligentsia franaise tait maoste.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Ne perds pas de temps avec lui, c'est un climatosceptique convaincu


Drle de conception du dbat.




> Oui mais au moins Ryu2000 est rigolo


Ryu2000 est un troll  plein temps (8h-18h les jours ouvrables  brasser du vent, ce qui correspond, nen dplaise aux censeurs du service modration,  la dfinition exacte du br*nleur) ; il est l pour discrditer, sciemment ou non, les causes quil croit ou fait semblant de dfendre (par ex. dans une mme phrase, tenir une posture climatosceptique et sous-entendre plus loin que le CO pose un problme pour lenvironnement). Cest un faussaire du dbat, un parasite, un saboteur de vrits non-officielles, et cest pour cela quon le laisse agir.
Votre rflexion trahit dailleurs trs bien vos intentions narcissiques : vous avez besoin dun faire-valoir pour vous servir la soupe, dun gros nigaud pour vous offrir vos meilleures rpliques, et Ryu2000 est l pour a.
A linverse, vous dcouragez les gens de me rpondre, car moi je ne suis pas un imposteur, je ne raconte pas mes salades  la sauce _en gnral X, mais parfois Y, et je pense aussi que Z de temps en temps,  moins que je me trompe_. Je ne suis pas l pour vous passer la pommade ou vous conforter dans vos certitudes, et cest pour cela quen moins dun an de contributions jai t dfinitivement rtrograd au rang de Nouveau Candidat au Club, pour avoir, sous les injures et les horions, distribu taloches et bourre-pifs aux atrophis du bulbe, aux Jsuites de la vacuit crbrale nous expliquant qu'il n'est pas trs correct de dire le contraire de ce que tout le monde croit (et pourtant, je ne me contente pas, moi, de rpliquer de purils et trollesques _"tu racontes n'importe quoi"_  mes contradicteurs).




> C'est incroyable le nombre de mecs sans la moindre exprience scientifique qui jugent utile de venir argumenter contre un consensus scientifique tabli.


Je suis moi-mme de formation ingnieur en nergies, donc jai au moins autant de lgitimit que vous tous sur ce sujet,  moins de se rsigner  laisser ce dbat entre les mains dexperts.




> Surtout, la science est l'un des rares domaines o il est toujours plus judicieux de se ranger  l'avis majoritaire. Quand l'ensemble de la communaut scientifique arrive  un consensus, l'avis de 2-3 rigolos  contre-courant est rarement pertinent


Hommage  Galile, qui en 1633, a jug utile de venir argumenter contre le consensus scientifique gocentrique de lpoque...




> Bien entendu, c'est d'ailleurs pour a que l'impact massif du Co2 sur le rchauffement climatique n'est ni par aucun scientifique srieux au monde.


Mensonge. Il y a des tas de scientifiques srieux qui ont fait part de leurs doutes.




> L'un des arguments principaux du gus partag par Buffet_froid tait que diminuer les missions de co2 a coterait trop cher.


Mensonge. Largument principal est que le taux de CO est un paramtre parmi dautres qui sont bien plus prpondrants sur le climat terrestre.
Et il se trouve qu'en plus, effectivement, a cote cher (128% de la dette souveraine mondiale).
A quoi bon tortiller des fesses sur un rchauffement infrieur  0,5C alors qu'on ne peut mme pas prvoir ni l'activit solaire ni les cycles ocaniques terrestres (entre autres facteurs).




> un soi-disant expert du GIEC qui balance tellement de conneries anti-scientifique  la minute qu'il mrite une entre au livre des records.


Mensonge.




> Le rchauffement climatique est ce qui a le plus de chances de nous tuer dans les dcennies  venir et constitue un rouage qui acclre et devient de plus en plus dur  arrter, sans parler de l'inverser.


Mensonge. La Terre a connu au moins 3 changements climatiques majeurs au cours du dernier millnaire.




> Jean Marc Jancovici est issu de polytechnique. Il est dirigeant de "The Shift Project" et anime rgulirement des confrences sur le rchauffement climatique et la transition nergtique. Et un petit tour sur sa page wikipdia nous apprend en autre que (je cite):
> 
> _Il est enseignant-vacataire  lcole nationale suprieure des mines de Paris depuis 2008.
> Il est membre de l'association ASPO France, qui a pour thme l'tude du pic ptrolier et de ses consquences.
> Il est membre du conseil scientifique du Service de l'observation et des statistiques (SOeS) du ministre de la Transition cologique et solidaire .
> Il est membre du haut conseil pour le Climat, cr en 2018 et plac auprs du Premier Ministre._
> 
> Et a ne l'empche mme pas d'tre youtubeur. Disons que son avis vaut peut tre plus que celui d'un random commentateur sur developpez.com.


Etre Polytechnicien ne donne pas le pouvoir magique de transformer en vrit incontestable toute prise de position techno-scientifique personnelle. Jancovici a beau tre un brillant ingnieur (il est dailleurs nergticien, pas climatologue), cela ne lui confre pas le superpouvoir de rendre la thorie du RCA inattaquable... dailleurs, manger aux rteliers des pouvoirs politiques depuis plus de 10 ans (Fondation Hulot, ADEME, Grenelle) et tre un adepte des rapports du club de Rome, a nest pas vraiment ce quon appelle faire preuve de neutralit dans sa dmarche, mais plutt mettre  contribution ses comptences pour un projet plus global dont le but nest pas la recherche dune vrit scientifique mais ltablissement dune vrit  caractre politique.
Ds 2001 ( l'poque o le GIEC pouvait se permettre d'tre particulirement alarmiste) Jancovici prenait position sur le RAC, et l'effet de serre au CO a t la raison d'tre d'un bon nombre de ses missions notables telles que les bilans carbone pour l'ADEME.




> Commence dj par te poser une question toute simple. Pour qu'il y ait complot, il faut que quelqu'un ait un intrt  tirer parti de ce complot. Les conclusions concernant le rchauffement de la plante d'origine humaine, a arrange qui ?
> 
> Les grands lobby industriels ? Il me semble que leur objectif c'est plutt de produire et de vendre. a dpend lesquels (le nuclaire, en l'occurrence).
> Et puis, en quoi la "croissance verte" empche-t-elle les investissements, la production et la marchandisation ?
> Au contraire, les grands groupes, en particulier dans le domaine du high-tech, s'imprgnent du parfum politiquement correct de la cause carbone pour se targuer d'oeuvrer contre l'effet de serre (cf. Apple par exemple), ce qui est un excellent cache-sexe  une multitude de saloperies quant  l'cologie authentique et srieuse qui n'ont rien  voir avec le RAC mais avec la prservation de l'environnement et la sant publique.
> 
> Les gouvernements ? Ca engendre des cots massifs et des coupes budgtaires qui les rendent totalement impopulaires. a dpend lesquels (empcher des pays de se dvelopper par le chantage  la menace plantaire carbonique...)
> 
> Les scientifiques ? Nope, la science  besoin que la technologie volue et la plupart des grands projets scientifiques (construction du super collider, de tlscopes gigantesques, envoi de satellites d'observation...) ne sont pas particulirement eco-friendly. A posteriori oui. Le RAC est la raison dtre dune multitude de recherches quant  la dcarbonation de tout un tas de processus (industriels, nergtiques, transports, agriculture...). Les chercheurs en climatologie ayant mis sur le RAC, de leur ct, dfendent leur thse, question dorgueil, de crdibilit personnelle et de confort social.
> ...





> _L'erreur scientifique consiste en un raisonnement ou une procdure ne respectant pas un ensemble de rgles reconnues par la communaut scientifique._
> 
> La vraie science c'est mettre une hypothse, mettre en place un processus exprimental permettant de vrifier cette hypothse, tenter de la rfuter et enfin partager le processus exprimental avec les pairs pour que ceux-ci puissent reproduire l'exprience.


Certes. Sauf que modliser l'volution du climat tient plutt de la tambouille divinatoire que de "l'exprience scientifique". Et puis :





Pice jointe 440072






> Tu en es vraiment sr ? [...] je vois mal comment on peut valuer "un rendement nergtique global sur cycle de vie complet".


Je fais rfrence au EROI :

----------


## Sodium

> Je suis moi-mme de formation ingnieur en nergies, donc jai au moins autant de lgitimit que vous tous sur ce sujet,  moins de se rsigner  laisser ce dbat entre les mains dexperts.


C'en est alors d'autant plus triste, la seule chose pire qu'tre ignorant est d'tre ignorant alors que l'on est cens avoir une certaine ducation.

Je vous rappelle au passage qu'il y a des milliers de mdecin qui pratiquent l'homopathie alors qu'il y a un consensus scientifique absolu quant  son inefficacit et que les thories dont elle dcoule sont plus proche de la sorcellerie que de la pratique mdicale. Avoir des diplmes n'est donc pas un remde absolu  l'incomptence.




> Mensonge. La Terre a connu au moins 3 changements climatiques majeurs au cours du dernier millnaire.


Comment voulez vous tre pris au srieux alors que vous confondez un rchauffement global et durable avec des pisodes ponctuels de changements climatiques dus  des catastrophes naturelles telles que des ruptions volcaniques ?

https://books.openedition.org/irdeditions/9984

Lorsque vous faites ce type d'erreur, vous invalidez automatiquement l'entiret de votre argumentation, y compris d'ventuels lments qui pourraient peut-tre avoir une certaine validit. Ca revient un peu  dbattre d'un thorme mathmatique compliqu avec une personne ne sachant pas additionner 2 + 3.

----------


## Charvalos

> Ah bon, vraiment ? Quelle drle d'ide.
> Sachant qu'il est difficile de distinguer le naturel du non-naturel vu qu'on ne sait mme pas _que je ne sais mme pas_ comment marche le climat, que Sodium a oubli de nous rappel quels sont les autres facteurs que le soleil jouant sur ses fameux cycles de 10,000 ans. 
> Et le CO d'origine humaine a des proprits physico-chimiques identiques  celles du CO d'origine naturelle. Et que le taux augment de 240ppm  400ppm entre 1755 et 2018 soit une augmentation vertigineuse de ... 0,00016%.


Fixed.

Pour le reste, je ne vais mme plus perdre mon temps  parler. 

Mais comme je suis sympa :




> Carbon is a chemical element that is found all over the world and in every living thing. Oxygen is another element thats found in the air we breathe. When carbon and oxygen bond together, they form a colorless, odorless gas called CO2. In the Earths atmosphere, CO2 is a greenhouse gas, which means it traps heat. This greenhouse effect naturally helps to keep the Earths temperature at a level that can support life on the planet. 
> 
> The atmosphere isn't the only part of the Earth that has carbon. The oceans store large amounts of carbon, and so do plants, soil, and deposits of coal, oil, and natural gas deep underground. Carbon constantly moves from one part of the Earth to another through a natural repeating pattern called the carbon cycle. The carbon cycle helps to maintain a balanced level of CO2 in the Earths atmosphere. 
> 
> But right now, people are changing this natural balance by adding more CO2 to the atmosphere whenever we burn fossil fuels (such as coal, oil, and natural gas)whether it's to drive our cars, use electricity, or make products. This extra CO2 is being added to the atmosphere faster than natural processes can remove it, causing the atmosphere to trap more heat and causing the Earths average temperature to rise. Scientists have found that the recent levels of CO2 in the atmosphere are abnormally high compared with the long-term historical trend, and these levels are continuing to increase at an unprecedented rate.

----------


## svuthy

> Heu non, la nature fait les trucs au hasard. Il ne faut pas l'antropomorphiser. Quand une catastrophe naturelle arrive, les espces s'y adaptent ... ou pas. Il n'y a aucune volont universelle d'aller de l'avant.


Comment expliquer que l'Univers fonctionne avec harmonie ? Ca tend continuellement vers un quilibre ds qu'il y a un bouleversement provisoire. Comme un systme qui s'auto-corrige, s'auto-quilibre tout en se dveloppant. Exemple, les plantes qui gravitent dans l'espace disposent de leur propre champ pour ne pas se heurter les unes aux autres.  Exemple, le corps humain : les fonctions vitales comme la respiration, la circulation sanguine pour oxygner, la digestion, etc... fonctionnent sans que notre esprit y pense; heureusement car notre esprit est trop occup ailleurs pour y penser. La nature a donc automatis un maximum de tches pour que notre esprit soit libre de construire notre destine, concevoir des choix dans la vie, etc...

Il y a donc un processus intelligent qui opre dans l'Univers pour qu'un tel quilibre existe. Quand des prix Nobel scientifiques font l'opposition entre le hasard et la ncessit, ils sont tout simplement intrigus par ce fonctionnement intelligent de la Nature : pourquoi cette intelligence et non des btises ou le chaos ? Ou alors le hasard est intelligent ? La Nature est organise, pas dsorganise : or qui dit "organisation" dit "intelligence" et non "hasard". Pour que la nature soit capable de concevoir un tre sophistiqu comme l'humain, cela suppose mme une intelligence suprieure. Bien sr, personne n'est capable de dterminer exactement sa source, car nos connaissances sont encore limites.

Pour en revenir au nuclaire, l'tre humain ne pourrait-il pas se dvelopper en prservant son quilibre,  l'instar de la Nature, c'est--dire intelligemment sans rpter les btises du pass ? Einstein connaissait trop bien les mfaits du nuclaire pour se laisser piger par la voie nuclaire : voil un exemple d'intelligence.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Exemple, les plantes qui gravitent dans l'espace disposent de leur propre champ pour ne pas se heurter les unes aux autres.


Hop, pas besoin d'aller plus loin, a c'est dj faux...

Des objets clestes qui se heurtent les uns les autres, que cela soit des comtes, des plantes, voir mme des galaxies entires, cela existe, c'est juste que l'chelle de temps est diffrente.




> La rvolution apporte par les donnes astromtriques de la mission Gaia de l'ESA se droule sous nos yeux. La composition chimique et les orbites de dizaines de milliers d'toiles suggrent que la jeune et petite Voie lacte serait entre en collision avec une autre galaxie baptise Gaia-Encelade il y a 10 milliards d'annes. Les deux astres auraient alors fusionn.


https://www.futura-sciences.com/scie...-annees-62570/



A vrai dire, c'est mme le destin de notre propre galaxie, qui va heurter le Grand Nuage de Magellan dans 2 milliards d'annes ainsi que percuter la Galaxie d'Andromde dans 4 milliards d'annes.

https://sciencepost.fr/2019/01/voie-...iards-dannees/


Bref, c'est long, difficilement observable  l'chelle d'une vie humaine, et cela ne fait pas non plus des dizaines et des dizaines d'annes qu'on a le matriel pour observer cela, mais cela existe...


Ah, et pour viter les commentaires du genre "j'ai parl de plantes pas de galaxies" ou tout autre tentative de jouer sur les mots :




> HD 172555 est une toile blanche de la squence principale de type spectral A5V situe  95 annes-lumire de la Terre dans la constellation du Paon.
> 
> Des donnes provenant de la chromatographie indiquent une collision relativement rcente dans le systme d'HD 172555 *entre deux corps de grandeur plantaire qui a dtruit le plus petit des deux, lequel avait  peu prs la dimension de la Lune, et qui a endommag l'autre, celui-ci ayant  peu prs la dimension de Mercure*. Des indications de la collision ont t dtectes par le tlescope de la NASA Spitzer. La prsence d'exocomtes se prcipitant vers HD 172555 est galement envisage aprs dtection d'un gaz de carbone et de silicium se dirigeant vers l'toile par le tlescope Hubble


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_172555

----------


## Sodium

> Comment expliquer que l'Univers fonctionne avec harmonie ? Ca tend continuellement vers un quilibre ds qu'il y a un bouleversement provisoire.


Principe anthropique, nous nous demandons comment notre univers a pu exister et nous permettre de vivre parce que notre univers se trouve dans une configuration qui nous permis de vivre pour nous poser ces questions.
Pour notre univers qui possdait les bons paramtres de base pour permettre l'mergence ne serais-ce que de matire, il y a probablement eu une infinit d'autre univers qui n'ont pas permis cela.
Et une fois que l'on est dans un univers qui possde de la matire, si il s'autorgulait si bien que a on aurait dj trouv des traces de vie un peu partout ou au moins des endroits potentiellement habitables, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas pour le moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et une fois que l'on est dans un univers qui possde de la matire, si il s'autorgulait si bien que a on aurait dj trouv des traces de vie un peu partout ou au moins des endroits potentiellement habitables, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas pour le moment.


L'univers est gigantesque, nous n'avons vu que l'quivalent d'un grain de sable dans une plage.
Statistiquement il est plus que probable qu'il y a de la vie un peu partout dans l'univers (et mme au niveau du temps, il y avait de la vie quelque part il y a des milliards d'annes, il y aura de la vie quelque part dans des milliards d'annes).

Quasiment autour de chaque toile il y a plusieurs plantes, vu le nombre d'toiles dans l'univers ce serait miraculeux qu'il n'y ait eu que de la vie sur terre...
Apparemment les conditions ncessaire pour que la vie apparaisse ne sont pas si rare que a, apparemment il y a mme eu de l'eau sur mars.
Donc si rien que dans le systme solaire on trouve dj a, a donne quasiment la certitude qu'il y a, qu'il y a eu, ou qu'il y aura de la vie quelque part d'autre dans l'univers.

Par contre on en aura jamais la certitude puisque c'est beaucoup trop loin.
Peut-tre que la forme de vie la plus proche est  10 annes lumire d'ici et a fait une longue distance, que l'humain ne pourra jamais parcourir.




> Comment expliquer que l'Univers fonctionne avec harmonie ? Ca tend continuellement vers un quilibre ds qu'il y a un bouleversement provisoire. Comme un systme qui s'auto-corrige, s'auto-quilibre tout en se dveloppant.


Sur terre il y aura le rquilibrage des humains, nous sommes trop nombreux, nous consommons trop de ressources, nous avons quasiment dtruire notre plante, mais il y aura une crise majeure qui va faire que la quasi intgralit de l'humanit va disparaitre et aprs la terre pourra se rparer.
C'est comme le cycle de vie des microbes :
Cours de Bactriologie Gnrale
Phase de latence : le taux de croissance nul ( = 0). La dure de cette phase dpend de l'ge des bactries et de la composition du milieu. C'est le temps ncessaire  la bactrie pour synthtiser les enzymes adaptes au nouveau substrat (pas de phase de latence si repiquage sur milieu identique au prcdent).Phase d'acclration : il se produit une augmentation de la vitesse de croissance.
Croissance exponentielle : le taux de croissance atteint un maximum (=max). Cette phase dure tant que la vitesse de croissance est constante. Le temps de doublement des bactries est le plus court. La masse cellulaire est reprsente par des cellules viables (mortalit nulle).Phase de ralentissement : la vitesse de croissance rgresse. Il y a un puisement du milieu de culture et une accumulation des dchets. Il existe un dbut d'autolyse des bactries.Phase maximale stationnaire : le taux de croissance devient nu ( = 0). Les bactries qui se multiplient compensent celles qui meurent.*Phase de dclin : le taux de croissance est ngatif ( < 0). Toutes les ressources nutritives sont puises. Il y a accumulation de mtabolites toxiques. Il se produit une diminution d'organismes viables et une lyse cellulaire sous l'action des enzymes protolytiques endognes. Cependant, il persiste une croissance par libration de substances libres lors de la lyse (croissance cryptique).*

----------


## svuthy

> Des objets clestes qui se heurtent les uns les autres, que cela soit des comtes, des plantes, voir mme des galaxies entires, cela existe, c'est juste que l'chelle de temps est diffrente.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_172555


Les  objets clestes ont bien sr des cycles de vie, mais dans cet intervalle de temps d'un cycle un quilibre est prserv, c''est cela qui est admirable. Ca se dtruit  la fin un jour, mais a se reconstruit quelque part sans cesse. Mais nous, tres humains, ne sommes pas capables de prserver notre quilibre dans un intervalle de temps beaucoup plus court. Nous avons donc  apprendre de la Nature au lieu de jouer  l'apprenti sorcier.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Les  objets clestes ont bien sr des cycles de vie*, mais dans cet intervalle de temps d'un cycle un quilibre est prserv, c''est cela qui est admirable. Ca se dtruit  la fin un jour, mais a se reconstruit quelque part sans cesse. Mais nous, tres humains, ne sommes pas capables de prserver notre quilibre dans un intervalle de temps beaucoup plus court. Nous avons donc  apprendre de la Nature au lieu de jouer  l'apprenti sorcier.


Rien  voir avec un cycle de vie, on ne parlait pas d'une toile qui meurt en fin de vie, mais de 2 lments entrants en collision (les deux pouvant tre "morts" ou "vivants" indpendamment l'un de l'autre avant la collision).

Vous mlangez des notions compltements diffrentes.

----------


## ALT

> C'est incroyable le nombre de mecs sans la moindre exprience scientifique qui jugent utile de venir argumenter contre un consensus scientifique tabli.


C'est bien de parler de soi, mais a ne fait pas avancer le dbat.
L'accusation gratuite non plus, d'ailleurs ( mecs sans la moindre exprience scientifique ).
Pour ce qui est du  consensus scientifique , je me suis dj exprim.
Il va donc falloir que tu trouves autre chose.

----------


## Sodium

> Pour ce qui est du  consensus scientifique , je me suis dj exprim.
> Il va donc falloir que tu trouves autre chose.


Dsol, je ne vais pas chercher des alternatives  la ralit, c'est l'apanage des conspirationnistes  :;):

----------


## ALT

C'est justement sur la ralit que nous ne sommes pas d'accord.
Et puis qui est conspirationniste ? Celui qui coute d'autres scientifiques que ceux du GIEC (& qui, jusqu' preuve du contraire, sont aussi lgitimes, sinon plus : je rappelle que le GIEC a sciemment truqu ses conclusions) ou celui qui traite de conspirationniste tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec lui ?
Alors arrte les jugements de valeur faon pilier de comptoir & discute sur le fond. Merci.

----------


## Sodium

> L'univers est gigantesque, nous n'avons vu que l'quivalent d'un grain de sable dans une plage.
> Statistiquement il est plus que probable qu'il y a de la vie un peu partout dans l'univers (et mme au niveau du temps, il y avait de la vie quelque part il y a des milliards d'annes, il y aura de la vie quelque part dans des milliards d'annes).


Je ne nie pas que statistiquement il est trs improbable que nous soyons seuls dans l'univers. Je m'oppose  l'ide qu'il existe une volont (divine ?) d'quilibre et de cycle de la vie, une convergence vers une forme d'organisation quelle qu'elle soit ayant pour objectif d'tre vivants intelligents ou non. Si c'tait le cas, la vie ailleurs dans l'univers ne serait pas une statistique mais une ralit  laquelle nous aurions dj confronts. Les toiles les plus proches ne se trouvent pas  une distance si accessible pour une civilisation plus avance que la ntre, on parle dj sur terre d'envoyer dans un futur proche des micro-satellites  10% de la vitesse de la lumire alors qu' l'chelle de d'homo sapiens nous venons tout juste de matriser l'lectricit. Si la vie tait quelque chose de courant dans l'univers, si il existait un "quilibre" tendant vers l'mergence de formes de vie, nous devrions logiquement tre en contact avec d'autres civilisations intelligentes depuis longtemps.




> Et puis qui est conspirationniste ? Celui qui coute d'autres scientifiques que ceux du GIEC (& qui, jusqu' preuve du contraire, sont aussi lgitimes, sinon plus : je rappelle que le GIEC a sciemment truqu ses conclusions) ou celui qui traite de conspirationniste tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec lui ?


Les scientifiques du monde entier valident la cause humaine du rchauffement climatique, mme dans les pays  la politique climatosceptique. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un type comme Trump gueule plus fort qu'eux que son point de vue est valide. Je rappelle au cas o que l'on n'est mme pas srs qu'il ait un niveau en lecture satisfaisant, on peut donc fortement douter qu'tudier un rapport produit par des experts pour en tirer des conclusions et des politiques soit  sa porte.

----------


## ALT

Ben non, justement : pas LES scientifiques, mais DES scientifiques : en sciences, il n'y a jamais consensus  100 %.
Et il vient faire quoi, Trump, dans cette histoire ?

Que tu le veuilles ou non, le rchauffement  cause du CO2 est & reste un hypothse intressante, mais pas encore valide : on part de donnes trs parcellaires (les tempratures mesures depuis un sicle, avec les biais que j'ai dj cits), on fait tourner des modles & on regarde les rsultats. Et, s'il le faut, on recommence avec d'autres paramtres (= l'importance qu'on veut donner  un phnomne quelconque) & on regarde  nouveau le rsultat. On finit donc par obtenir un modle alarmiste. La belle affaire !
 titre d'illustration, des modles qu'on nous sort actuellement ne font pas tat du refroidissement des annes 1960-70.
Et on ne sait pas prvoir le temps  24 h, mais on prtend le prdire  un sicle...

Au fait, il a fait,  certaines poques, plus chaud que maintenant, voire que dans un sicle. Et la vie n'a pas disparu de la plante. Au contraire ! Alors d'o vient le catastrophisme, servi  tout bout de champ,  cause de ce rchauffement prsum ?  part pour obtenir toujours plus de crdits de recherche, je ne vois pas.

----------


## Sodium

> Ben non, justement : pas LES scientifiques, mais DES scientifiques : en sciences, il n'y a jamais consensus  100 %.


99% des scientifiques, ce n'est pas mal, sachant qu'il s'agit probablement du sujet le plus tudi sur la plante ...




> Et il vient faire quoi, Trump, dans cette histoire ?


En thorie pas grand-chose vu qu'il n'a aucune comptence scientifique. En pratique, vu qu'il est  la tte de l'un des pays les plus pollueurs au monde, les politiques qu'il met en place ont un impact signficatif sur le reste du monde.




> Que tu le veuilles ou non, le rchauffement  cause du CO2 est & reste un hypothse intressante, mais pas encore valide : on part de donnes trs parcellaires (les tempratures mesures depuis un sicle, avec les biais que j'ai dj cits), on fait tourner des modles & on regarde les rsultats. Et, s'il le faut, on recommence avec d'autres paramtres (= l'importance qu'on veut donner  un phnomne quelconque) & on regarde  nouveau le rsultat. On finit donc par obtenir un modle alarmiste. La belle affaire !


On possde les donnes sur l'volution des tempratures et les concentration de co2 depuis des centaines de milliers d'annes, si pas beaucoup plus...




> titre d'illustration, des modles qu'on nous sort actuellement ne font pas tat du refroidissement des annes 1960-70.


Tu confonds les modifications pisodiques et la tendance globale du climat...




> Et on ne sait pas prvoir le temps  24 h, mais on prtend le prdire  un sicle...


Tu confonds le climat et la mto...




> Au fait, il a fait,  certaines poques, plus chaud que maintenant, voire que dans un sicle. Et la vie n'a pas disparu de la plante. Au contraire ! Alors d'o vient le catastrophisme, servi  tout bout de champ,  cause de ce rchauffement prsum ?


Ca dpend, tu considres la survie de nos socits dans les dcennies  venir comme un sujet important ou pas ? Tu considres les dizaines de milliards de dollars qu'ont cot l'augmentation significatives de catastrophes climatiques ces dernires annes comme un problme ou non ?




> part pour obtenir toujours plus de crdits de recherche, je ne vois pas.


Donner plus de crdits  la recherche est TOUJOURS une bonne chose, qu'il y ait catastrophismes ou non.

Bref, chacun de tes arguments est une dmonstration du fait que tu as la culture scientifique et les capacits de raisonnement d'un lve de CP.

----------


## cdubet

> Bien jou! maintenant que nos responsables politiques (hollande + macron) ont brads notre technologie et les brevets de nos turbines de centrales nuclaires  GE l'amricain Bravo.


Ca a ete tellement brad que GE boit le bouillon (et le PDG de GE s est fait virer)
Meme si c etait difficle de le prevoir a l epoque, c est GE qui a fait une tres mauvaise affaire a l epoque

----------


## Sodium

De toute manire, le manque de culture scientifique est ce qui caractrise le mieux les climatosceptiques, que ce soit ici ou ailleurs.

J'ai dit une normit hier (ou avant-hier ?) en prtendant que les cycles de glaciation avaient une dure de 10 000 ans. Il s'agit en fait de la dure moyenne des priodes interglaciaires.

Je m'en suis rendu compte quelques minutes aprs mais ai choisi de ne pas diter mon message par honntet intellectuelle, m'attendant  tre repris rapidement. 

Et l ... rien du tout. Une ou deux ractions sceptiques certes, mais pas la moindre affirmation d'une personne qui aurait pris 20 secondes pour chercher l'info sur Google.

Vous ne vrifiez donc ni les affirmations des prtendus scientifiques climatosceptiques gnralement totalement bidons qui vous servent d'arguments mais surtout ... vous ne vrifiez mme pas les chiffres de vos opposants  ::aie:: 

Vous faites donc de lidologie pure sans la moindre trace d'objectivit. On vous raconte des trucs et vous les croyez si vous tes d'accord avec et les cartez quand ce n'est pas le cas, sans jamais prendre 20 secondes pour faire une recherche et vrifier une source qui valide ou invalide l'information.

Il faudrait probablement remplacer le terme climato-sceptique par climato-ignorant.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ben non, justement : pas LES scientifiques, mais DES scientifiques : en sciences, il n'y a jamais consensus  100 %.


Et donc, on peut avoir des sources "scientifiques" sur vos affirmations comme quoi Tchernobyl et Fukushima n'ont eu aucune influence sur la faune, la flore et les tres humains alentours ? 

Bizarrement je n'ai eu aucun retour sur mes liens montrant le contraire.

Si vous vous racontez des normits sur un sujet, comprenez que votre crdibilit sur les autres sujets en prenne un coup.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on parle dj sur terre d'envoyer dans un futur proche des micro-satellites  10% de la vitesse de la lumire


a me parait tre une vitesse impossible  atteindre, c'est beaucoup trop rapide,  cette vitesse si tu croises un grain de poussire le satellite explose.




> Si la vie tait quelque chose de courant dans l'univers, si il existait un "quilibre" tendant vers l'mergence de formes de vie, nous devrions logiquement tre en contact avec d'autres civilisations intelligentes depuis longtemps.


Non nous ne devrions pas tre logiquement en contact avec d'autres civilisations intelligentes, parce qu'elles sont trop loin.
Personne ne va dpenser l'quivalent nergtique d'un ou plusieurs soleils afin de parcourir des annes lumire pour se rapprocher de la terre, a prendrait des millnaires tout a pour voir la terre...
a me semble tre un trs mauvais investissement...

Il n'y a pas de la vie autour de chaque toile et il y a des plantes o la vie a disparu et des plantes o la vie apparatra.
C'est statistiquement quasi certains qu'il y a eu des formes de vies plus avances que la notre qui ont disparu depuis longtemps.

L'humain va exister pendant le temps d'un flash  l'chelle de l'univers.
Lhomo-sapiens est apparu il y a quelque centaines de milliers d'annes et il ne lui reste plus trs longtemps  vivre, c'est une fourchette trs fine.

Bon aprs on va dire que l'humain n'est pas du tout  un stade avanc de la comprhension de l'univers, et que d'autres civilisations beaucoup plus avances que nous peuvent se dplacer trs rapidement en consommant peu d'nergie (d'aprs notre connaissance de l'univers actuel c'est impossible), ils auraient une rgle pour ne entrer en contact avec des civilisations primitive comme la notre.

Vous devriez regarder l'Exo Confrence d'Alexandre Astier :






> Les scientifiques du monde entier valident la cause humaine du rchauffement climatique


Tout au long de notre histoire, les plus grands ensembles de scientifiques taient d'accord sur des trucs, mais ils avaient tord, des nouvelles thories plus proche de l'exactitude arrivaient et elles taient trs mal vue par la majorit des scientifiques.

----------


## Sodium

> a me parait tre une vitesse impossible  atteindre, c'est beaucoup trop rapide,  cette vitesse si tu croises un grain de poussire le satellite explose.


Confer mon message prcdent, on s'en fout de ce qui te parat impossible ou pas, si tu n'es pas d'accord avec un argument trouve des SOURCES  ::roll:: 

https://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-s-...speed-of-light




> Tout au long de notre histoire, les plus grands ensembles de scientifiques taient d'accord sur des trucs, mais ils avaient tord, des nouvelles thories plus proche de l'exactitude arrivaient et elles taient trs mal vue par la majorit des scientifiques.


On n'est pas "tout au long de l'histoire", on est aujourd'hui. Aujourd'hui les scientifiques ont des modles informatiques pousss, des tonnes de donnes et la possibilit de communiquer immdiatement avec le reste des scientifiques de la plante. Ressortir Galile comme exemple n'a pas la moindre pertinence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-s-...speed-of-light





> Earlier in the year, Breakthrough Starshot's scientific team began a series of experiments designed to assess these risks, and *found that impacts with dust in particular could be catastrophic*  which means at least some degree of extra shielding might have to be added to the craft.


Du coup ils travaillent sur un shield et a en 2017 tu pouvais pas le savoir, donc la science volue, un truc impossible hier peut devenir possible demain.
L'humain est pas trs avanc en voyage spatiale, il y a des progrs  faire.

Du coup le bouclier alourdit le vaisseau, ce qui fait qu'il ira moins vite et consommera plus de ressources.



> Another option could be to *add shielding to the electronics to reduce damage caused by cosmic rays  but again, by adding bulk and weight to the craft, you'd slow down the mission*, as a larger vessel wouldn't be able to travel at equal speeds to the original StarChip specifications.


Ce projet est encore loin d'tre une ralit.



> *There's a lot more research to be done before this amazing mission becomes a reality*, as the science  like the little StarChip itself  still has a long way to go.


Un vaisseau qui se dplace  10% de la vitesse de la lumire c'est encore loin d'tre une ralit.
Ya encore du boulot.




> On n'est pas "tout au long de l'histoire", on est aujourd'hui.


Aujourd'hui encore il y a des erreurs scientifique de tous les cts...
Il y a plein de choses qui ne font pas consensus,  part le changement climatique, o l une majorit de scientifique est d'accord pour dire que la production humaine de CO2 joue un grand rle, mais il faut dire qu'il y a une pression forte, ils n'ont pas envie de perde leur poste et leur subventions...
Remettre en cause quelque chose dans cette thorie c'est devenu aussi grave que remettre en cause les chambres  gaz ou la version officiel du 11 septembre, donc forcment que les scientifiques vont tre d'accord pour dire qu'effectivement le changement climatique est principalement du au CO2 produit  cause de l'homme...

----------


## Sodium

> Ce projet est encore loin d'tre une ralit.
> 
> Un vaisseau qui se dplace  10% de la vitesse de la lumire c'est encore loin d'tre une ralit.
> Ya encore du boulot.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait pour demain, j'ai dit que rejeter en bloc l'ide parce que c'tait selon toi impossible tait une preuve d'ignorance.
Des scientifiques travaillent dessus, a aboutira, a n'aboutira pas, mais a montre en tout cas que les voyages interstellaires ne sont pas inenvisageables.




> Aujourd'hui encore il y a des erreurs scientifique de tous les cts...


Cites-en trois.
Je ne parle pas d'un pgu qui a travaill sur un projet tout seul et c'est plant, je te demande de me citer trois exemples dans l'histoire rcente o les scientifiques du monde entier taient d'accord sur un sujet et se sont plants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cites-en trois.


Il faut atteindre que la science avance pour avoir une nouvelle version qui se rapproche de l'exactitude.
Par exemple depuis peu de temps on sait qu'il y a eu du mlange entre Neandertal et Homo-sapiens.
Dans nos gnes, lesquels nous viennent de Neandertal?



> Dbut 2014, deux quipes amricaines ont apport des rponses : dans notre gnome se cachent des milliers de petits passages de moins de cent lettres d'origine nandertalienne... Et, premire surprise, entre un Europen et un Asiatique, ou mme entre deux Europens, les squences hrites ne sont pas identiques. Ainsi, *mme si chacun de nous ne possde que 1  3 % d'ADN d'origine nandertalienne*, en cumulant ces petits pourcentages sauvegards chez les uns et les autres, on arrive  reconstituer prs de 40 % du gnome nandertalien !


Les Europens et les asiatiques ont des gnes de Neandertal, il y a 10 ans on le savait pas.

Le but de la science c'est de dire "En fait a fonctionne pas exactement a, c'est plus comme a".
Si l'humain ne disparat pas et que la recherche continu dans un sicle il y a plein de choses qu'on croit vrai aujourd'hui qui seront prouves fausses.

----------


## Sodium

> Il faut atteindre que la science avance pour avoir une nouvelle version qui se rapproche de l'exactitude.


Ca ne rpond pas  la question, c'est juste du brassage de vent.




> Par exemple depuis peu de temps on sait qu'il y a eu du mlange entre Neandertal et Homo-sapiens.
> Dans nos gnes, lesquels nous viennent de Neandertal?
> 
> Les Europens et les asiatiques ont des gnes de Neandertal, il y a 10 ans on le savait pas.


Et ? 

Est-ce qu'il y a dix ans la communaut scientifique tait unanime et clamait haut et fort "il n'y a aucune chance pour qu'homo sapiens partage de l'ADN avec Nandertal et tous ceux qui pensent autrement sont stupides" ?

Non. Ca n'a donc aucun rapport et a n'a absolument aucun rapport avec le changement climatique pour lequel on dispose de donnes suffisantes permettant de tirer des conclusions avec un certain degr de certitudes.

Au fil des annes, nous disposerons de donnes et de conclusions de plus en plus fiables. Mais affiner ne veut pas dire remettre compltement en cause.

Mme sur l'volution des espces qui a du tre pas mal revue rcemment, on n'a pas du mettre tout le concept  la poubelle. On a revu comment les espces voluaient, pas le fait qu'elles voluent.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il faut atteindre que la science avance pour avoir une nouvelle version qui se rapproche de l'exactitude.
> Par exemple depuis peu de temps on sait qu'il y a eu du mlange entre Neandertal et Homo-sapiens.
> Dans nos gnes, lesquels nous viennent de Neandertal?
> 
> Les Europens et les asiatiques ont des gnes de Neandertal, il y a 10 ans on le savait pas.
> 
> Le but de la science c'est de dire "En fait a fonctionne pas exactement a, c'est plus comme a".
> Si l'humain ne disparat pas et que la recherche continu dans un sicle il y a plein de choses qu'on croit vrai aujourd'hui qui seront prouves fausses.



Tu confonds "erreur" et "approfondissement des connaissances"...

Le fait de ne pas tout savoir, et d'avoir plus de prcisions, ce n'est pas une "erreur" et ne signifie pas que ce que l'on savait jusque-l tait compltement "faux", mais que nos connaissances sur le sujet taient incompltes. 

Une erreur serait de dcouvrir quelque chose qui prouverait que tout ce que l'on savait sur un sujet serait compltement faux, ce qui est quand mme pas mal diffrent.

----------


## Sodium

> Tu confonds "erreur" et "approfondissement des connaissances"...


La confusion est un peu le mot d'ordre d'ici...

Confusion entre climat et mto.
Confusion entre changements climatiques ponctuels et volution gnrale du climat.
Confusion entre erreur scientifique et volution des connaissances.
Confusion entre la dmarche scientifique actuelle et celle du dbut du sicle dernier.

Bref, il ressort encore une fois que climato-scepticisme et manque global de culture scientifique vont de pair. Ce qui n'est pas rellement, puisque plus on est ignorant dans un domaine, moins on est capable de mesurer l'tendue de ce que l'on ignore.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce qu'il y a dix ans la communaut scientifique tait unanime et clamait haut et fort "il n'y a aucune chance pour qu'homo sapiens partage de l'ADN avec Nandertal et tous ceux qui pensent autrement sont stupides" ?


Oui, c'tait la version officielle, c'tait ce qui tait enseign partout, ceux qui le remettaient en question n'taient pas pris au srieux.
Il y avait l'exemple de Pluton aussi, en fait il doit exister des tonnes d'exemples, c'est juste que je ne les connais pas.
Le but de la science, de l'histoire, de l'archologie c'est d'aller de l'avant, de rviser ce qu'on croyait tre vrai pour se rapprocher de l'exactitude.
 chaque fois il y a un nouveau modle qui arrive et il est souvent plus proche de la ralit que le prcdent. (parfois ya plusieurs modles en parallle, tout le monde ne peut pas avoir raison, en fait tout le monde  tord, mais certains moins que d'autres)

Ou si vous voulez voir du bordel, allez voir la physique quantique, mais c'est peut-tre dpass aujourd'hui... En tout cas  l'poque c'tait un gros truc et y'avait plein de thorie contradictoire.

Si la science d'aujourd'hui avait raison sur tout on pourrait arrter de faire de la science...
Ce qui est intressant c'est de remettre en question ce qu'on croit tre vrai, sinon on avance pas.
Il ne faut pas se dire "la raison principale du changement climatique c'est le CO2 produit  cause de l'humain, a ne sert  rien de chercher d'autres facteurs qui peuvent influer sur la temprature de la terre, c'est le CO2 et c'est tout".

Bon je me casse de ce topic, a tourne en rond, c'est hyper chiant.
Ciao.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon je me casse de ce topic, a tourne en rond, c'est hyper chiant.
> Ciao.


Cool plus que 349 ! 

C'est quand mme effarant que cela soit le mec qui nous sert les mmes arguments en boucle sur tous les sujets, alors qu'on lui a dj prouv source  l'appui que c'tait faux, qui viennent se plaindre que cela tourne en rond, tout a car il n'est pas content qu'on lui explique qu'il raconte n'importe quoi... 

Je sais qu'on est trolldi mais quand mme.  ::roll::

----------


## Sodium

> Oui, c'tait la version officielle, c'tait ce qui tait enseign partout, ceux qui le remettaient en question n'taient pas pris au srieux.


Sources ? Remarque je n'ai pas besoin de sources pour pouvoir t'affirmer que c'est n'importe quoi.
On ne dispose toujours pas aujourd'hui d'un historique complet de comment homo sapiens est apparu, on sait ce que l'on sait et on sait que l'on ignore beaucoup de choses.
En l'absence de certitudes compltes, comment veux-tu qu'une nouvelle hypothse puisse tre rejete en bloc, surtout  partir du moment o l'on apporte des lments de preuves ?




> Il y avait l'exemple de Pluton aussi


O est-ce que tu vois une erreur scientifique ici ? Le classement des corps clestes est une nomenclature cre par les humains qui se base sur un ensemble de caractristiques observables.
Lorsque que l'on a reclass Pluton comme plante naine, on a simplement redfini ce que l'on nomme "plante", ce n'est absolument pas une erreur scientifique mais juste un affinement de la nomenclature ...




> en fait il doit exister des tonnes d'exemples, c'est juste que je ne les connais pas.


Premire chose intelligente que tu dis ici, tu ne connais en effet pas grand-chose.




> Le but de la science, de l'histoire, de l'archologie c'est d'aller de l'avant, de rviser ce qu'on croyait tre vrai pour se rapprocher de l'exactitude.
>  chaque fois il y a un nouveau modle qui arrive et il est souvent plus proche de la ralit que le prcdent. (parfois ya plusieurs modles en parallle, tout le monde ne peut pas avoir raison, en fait tout le monde  tord, mais certains moins que d'autres)


En quoi est-ce incompatible avec l'origine humaine du changement climatique ? On sait que le climat se rchauffe, on sait que la cause principale de ce rchauffement est l'augmentation du taux de co2 dans l'atmosphre et l'on sait que l'augmentation du taux de co2 est principalement d'origine humaine puisque que l'on peut le mesurer. Dans le futur, on disposera de donnes plus prcises sur comment le climat va voluer. Ca ne signifie que l'on sait aujourd'hui sera totalement invalid.




> Ou si vous voulez voir du bordel, allez voir la physique quantique, mais c'est peut-tre dpass aujourd'hui... En tout cas  l'poque c'tait un gros truc et y'avait plein de thorie contradictoire..


Mais AUCUN RAPPORT. On n'a jamais dispos de la moindre thorie unifie concernant la physique quantique et le modle standard. On a des tas d'hyopthses, certaines qui se compltent, d'autres qui sont totalement incompatibles. Certaines hypothses ont volu vers des thories dont certaines ont pu tre valides par l'exprience (boson de Higgs par exemple). Par dfinition, jamais le domaine scientifique ne pourra dire qu'une hypothse en particulier est totalement fausse ou totalement vrai puisque que l'on ne sait pas...




> Bon je me casse de ce topic, a tourne en rond, c'est hyper chiant. Ciao.


Ne te sens pas oblig de revenir surtout  :;):

----------


## ALT

> chacun de tes arguments est une dmonstration du fait que tu as la  culture scientifique et les capacits de raisonnement d'un lve de CP.


Et allez, on passe  l'insulte franche !
Bravo !

J'ai fait exprs de confondre climat & mtorologie, c'tait une (toute petite) provoc.




> Ca dpend, tu considres la survie de nos socits dans les dcennies   venir comme un sujet important ou pas ? Tu considres les dizaines de  milliards de dollars qu'ont cot l'augmentation significatives de  catastrophes climatiques ces dernires annes comme un problme ou non ?


Qu'est-ce qui prouve que l'augmentation actuelle des catastrophes naturelles est due  un quelconque rchauffement climatique & non  une variation normale mais lente  l'chelle humaine de ces phnomnes ?




> Envoy par *ALT*  
>  				 titre d'illustration, des modles qu'on nous sort actuellement ne font pas tat du refroidissement des annes 1960-70.
>  			 		 	 Tu confonds les modifications pisodiques et la tendance globale du climat...


Ah ben non : si le modle, sens (pour pouvoir tre valid) reproduire aussi les volutions passes du climat, quelle est sa crdibilit pour ses prdictions ?




> On possde les donnes sur l'volution des tempratures et les  concentration de co2 depuis des centaines de milliers d'annes, si pas  beaucoup plus...


Oui, mais je ne suis pas sr de l'ordre d'apparition (donc de la cause) : augmentation des tempratures d'abord ou augmentation du taux de CO2 ?

Ah, au fait, non on ne passe pas notre temps  vrifier chaque affirmation de chacun, surtout si a n'a pas une importance flagrante dans le dbat. Donc, tu pourras continuer  affirmer autant de calembredaines que tu le souhaites, a nous laisse froids.

Pour le reste, je crois que personne ne convaincra l'autre.

Alors j'arrte l, aussi.

----------


## Sodium

> Et allez, on passe  l'insulte franche !
> Bravo !


Ce n'est pas une insulte, c'est une remarque.




> J'ai fait exprs de confondre climat & mtorologie, c'tait une (toute petite) provoc.


Facile  dire aprs coup  :;): 




> Qu'est-ce qui prouve que l'augmentation actuelle des catastrophes naturelles est due  un quelconque rchauffement climatique & non  une variation normale mais lente  l'chelle humaine de ces phnomnes ?


http://www.vedura.fr/environnement/c...ent-climatique
http://www.vedura.fr/environnement/c...ent-climatique

_Les modlisations du Groupe d'experts Intergouvernemental sur l'Evolution du Climat (sur les consquences du rchauffement climatique rencontrent un consensus scientifique, avec des prvisions qui s'aggravent au fil du temps (courant 20me et 21me sicle)._




> Ah ben non : si le modle, sens (pour pouvoir tre valid) reproduire aussi les volutions passes du climat, quelle est sa crdibilit pour ses prdictions ?


Gn ? Rien compris...




> Oui, mais je ne suis pas sr de l'ordre d'apparition (donc de la cause) : augmentation des tempratures d'abord ou augmentation du taux de CO2 ?


Encore une fois ton avis importe peu, c'est celui des experts sur le sujet qui compte.




> Ah, au fait, non on ne passe pas notre temps  vrifier chaque affirmation de chacun, surtout si a n'a pas une importance flagrante dans le dbat. Donc, tu pourras continuer  affirmer autant de calembredaines que tu le souhaites, a nous laisse froids.


C'est bien ce que je disais, pour toi la seule chose qui compte c'est si tu es d'accord avec les propos ou pas, pas les conclusions scientifiques qui ont donne naissance  ces propos. C'est la diffrence entre une analyse objective et de l'idologie subjective.




> Pour le reste, je crois que personne ne convaincra l'autre.


Il est compliqu de convaincre quand on a tort  :;): 




> Alors j'arrte l, aussi.


Mme chose que pour Ryu2000, personne ne va te pleurer.

----------


## svuthy

> Rien  voir avec un cycle de vie, on ne parlait pas d'une toile qui meurt en fin de vie, mais de 2 lments entrants en collision (les deux pouvant tre "morts" ou "vivants" indpendamment l'un de l'autre avant la collision).
> 
> Vous mlangez des notions compltements diffrentes.


Que a soit cycle de vie ou collision accidentelle entre plusieurs objets clestes, il y a toujours un laps de temps o s'instaure un quilibre. Pour en revenir au nuclaire et au rchauffement climatique c'est cet quilibre que l'Homme ne sait pas amnager.

Pour essayer de rparer les dgts, on fait appel  un remde qui est pire que le mal.

----------


## svuthy

Sur la transition nergtique, j'invite  lire le livre intitul  "Nuclaire : une catastrophe franaise"  d'Erwain Benezet sorti en Octobre 2018, pour distinguer le vrai du faux., car aucun d'entre nous n'est un professionnel du nuclaire ou des nergies renouvelables, mais sommes des informaticiens consommateurs d'nergie et plus ou moins pollueurs comme tout le monde.

Dans ce livre, on dcouvre certains dtails comme :
- le cot des nergies renouvelables va en dcrossant, tandis que celui du nuclaire va en croissant.
- un centre de stockage d'nergies renouvelables de 100 MW avec des batteries lithium-ion a t construit en Australie en 2 mois, un autre similaire est en construction en France. Ceci pour un stockage de courte dure;
- pour un stockage de trs longues dures, les nergies renouvelables sont converties en hydrogne, qui sera reconverti en nergie lors de l'utilisation. L'nergie peut aussi tre convertie en d'autres vecteurs nergtiques comme le mthane.

----------


## JppPleur

Ceux qui sont contre le nuclaire me font bien rire.

On va faire comme les allemands ? Remplacer nos centrales nuclaires par des centrales  charbon ?

Ou faire plaisir au colo bobo en plantant ici o l deux trois oliennes ou en gaspillant des terres et des subventions pour faire du photovoltaque ?

Le nuclaire est la meilleure alternative, ceux qui pensent le contraire ne proposent rien de mieux de tangible.

----------


## svuthy

> Ceux qui sont contre le nuclaire me font bien rire.
> 
> On va faire comme les allemands ? Remplacer nos centrales nuclaires par des centrales  charbon ?
> 
> Ou faire plaisir au colo bobo en plantant ici o l deux trois oliennes ou en gaspillant des terres et des subventions pour faire du photovoltaque ?
> 
> Le nuclaire est la meilleure alternative, ceux qui pensent le contraire ne proposent rien de mieux de tangible.


Il s'agit d'un dsengagement progressif du nuclaire, le temps de mettre en place les renouvelables qui seront de plus en plus amliors (on n'arrte pas le progrs comme pour les ordinateurs). S'il n'y avait pas la radioactivit, les dchets enterrs, le cot exorbitant, le nuclaire serait une bonne alternative. L'Histoire contemporaine a hlas montr sa dangerosit brutale, imprvisible que a soit le fait de l'Homme ou d'accidents naturels

Ou alors changer radicalement notre mode de vie nergivore pour consommer moins d'nergie?

----------


## Sodium

> Il s'agit d'un dsengagement progressif du nuclaire, le temps de mettre en place les renouvelables qui seront de plus en plus amliors (on n'arrte pas le progrs comme pour les ordinateurs). S'il n'y avait pas la radioactivit, les dchets enterrs, le cot exorbitant, le nuclaire serait une bonne alternative. L'Histoire contemporaine a hlas montr sa dangerosit brutale, imprvisible que a soit le fait de l'Homme ou d'accidents naturels
> 
> Ou alors changer radicalement notre mode de vie nergivore pour consommer moins d'nergie?


Encore une fois, deux accidents majeurs en plus de 50 ans ...  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh non, cela a t en partie confirm (le fait que l'on soit  400PPM aujourd'hui), pas le reste, par 1 personne qui prtend que Tchernobyl et Fukushima n'ont eu aucun impact sur quelques formes de vie que ce soit, le tout sans aucune source pour confirmer quoi que ce soit... 
> 
> On a quand mme vu mieux niveau confirmation.


Ce sont deux sujet diffrents, et MiawZedong est gnralement bien inform malgr son pouvantable tropisme maoste. En ce qui concerne les 5% de CO d'origine humaine, tu te reporteras aux publications du GieC qui chiffre les changes carbones entre l'atmosphres et les autres ensembles terrestres:
120Gtc pour la respiration des plantes (pendant la nuit) et des animaux dont l'homme (3GtC)70GtC pour les ocans6Gtc pour la combustion et activits industrielles





> Je suis moi-mme de formation ingnieur en nergies, donc jai au moins autant de lgitimit que vous tous sur ce sujet,  moins de se rsigner  laisser ce dbat entre les mains dexperts.


Dans ce cas, tu vas doute pouvoir nous parler de ce qui nous proccupe,  savoir la spectrographie du gaz carbonique dans le spectre infrarouge ?
Tu dois galement pouvoir nous calculer la quantit de gaz carbonique libre par les ocans par une augmentation de la temprature de 2C observe depuis 1755. J'ai demand ce simple calcul de niveau lyce  monsieur Charvalos qui s'est du coup enfuit lchement, en mettant un encadr dont il ne cite pas la source, fichtre.




> La confusion est un peu le mot d'ordre d'ici...
> 
> Confusion entre climat et mto.
> Confusion entre changements climatiques ponctuels et volution gnrale du climat.
> Confusion entre erreur scientifique et volution des connaissances.
> Confusion entre la dmarche scientifique actuelle et celle du dbut du sicle dernier.
> 
> Bref, il ressort encore une fois que climato-scepticisme et manque global de culture scientifique vont de pair. Ce qui n'est pas rellement, puisque plus on est ignorant dans un domaine, moins on est capable de mesurer l'tendue de ce que l'on ignore.


J'ai l'impression que tu es un troll te cherchant un auditoire vu que mme le forum javascript en avait assez d'entendre des grandes dclarations  l'emporte-pice sur la nullit des frameworks. Mais ce n'est que mon avis non neutre.
Alors qu'en fait tu es un grand savant, qui peut nous parler des cycles climatiques et de la prochaine fin du monde par asphyxie carbonique.

Un troll chasse l'autre.




> Sur la transition nergtique, j'invite  lire le livre intitul  "Nuclaire : une catastrophe franaise"  d'Erwain Benezet sorti en Octobre 2018, pour distinguer le vrai du faux., car aucun d'entre nous n'est un professionnel du nuclaire ou des nergies renouvelables, mais sommes des informaticiens consommateurs d'nergie et plus ou moins pollueurs comme tout le monde.
> 
> Dans ce livre, on dcouvre certains dtails comme :
> - le cot des nergies renouvelables va en dcrossant, tandis que celui du nuclaire va en croissant.
> - un centre de stockage d'nergies renouvelables de 100 MW avec des batteries lithium-ion a t construit en Australie en 2 mois, un autre similaire est en construction en France. Ceci pour un stockage de courte dure;
> - pour un stockage de trs longues dures, les nergies renouvelables sont converties en hydrogne, qui sera reconverti en nergie lors de l'utilisation. L'nergie peut aussi tre convertie en d'autres vecteurs nergtiques comme le mthane.


Je me permet de ne pas souscrire compltement  cette proposition, ne me considrant pas comme un pollueur.
Ce rle est chut  EDF qui emploie quantit de crnes dufs ayant toujours eu raison plus que tout le monde, et surtout plus que le public, ce qui est normal vu qu'ils avaient toujours 20/20  l'cole et ont fait X-mines. 

Ceci dit, il ne faudrait pas trop idaliser les renouvelables d'autant que cela ne permet nullement de sortir du nuclaire. Et si c'est tellement bon march, pourquoi le Danemark a t-il l'lectricit la plus chre d'Europe ? Et pourquoi l'Australie a-t'elle des blackout rguliers. Je crois qu'ils vont abandonner l'olien d'ailleurs.




> On va faire comme les allemands ? Remplacer nos centrales nuclaires par des centrales  charbon ?


Au moins c'est safe.

----------


## svuthy

> il ne faudrait pas trop idaliser les renouvelables d'autant que cela ne permet nullement de sortir du nuclaire. Et si c'est tellement bon march, pourquoi le Danemark a t-il l'lectricit la plus chre d'Europe ? Et pourquoi l'Australie a-t'elle des blackout rguliers. Je crois qu'ils vont abandonner l'olien d'ailleurs.


Les renouvelables progressent et leur prix dcrot au fur et  mesure des amliorations (voir le livre cit plus haut), comme l'ordinateurs PC par rapport  ses dbuts. Il existe d'autres types de renouvelables que l'olien si celui-ci ne convient pas. Comme en informatique, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a quelques bugs au dpart qu'il faut tout de suite abandonner un logiciel, mais en l'amliorant, on arrive  un bon rsultat si on suit une bonne logique rationnelle. Ce qui est bien dans l'option des renouvelables c'est qu'on peut rectifier le tir dans le sens d'une amlioration;

Alors que le nuclaire, avant ou aprs des amliorations, restera toujours radioactif, avec des rpercussions irrversibles, imprvisibles sur l'Homme et la plante, rpercussions beaucoup plus brutales que le rchauffement climatique lui-mme, mme en prenant 1000 prcautions avec le nuclaire.

La question est donc de choisir entre quelque chose d'irrversible sous forme d'un pige  vie, ou au contraire la souplesse : imaginez un logiciel une fois install qui ne peut plus tre dsinstall et qui comporte des bugs irrparables, par rapport  un autre qui peut tre dsinstall et surtout amlior aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors changer radicalement notre mode de vie nergivore pour consommer moins d'nergie?


Ce serait chouette mais aucun gouvernement ne parle de viser la dcroissance. (les gens achtent des smartphones et des tablettes, bientt des voitures lectrique et peut-tre que les chaudires au fioul seront remplac par des radiateurs lectrique)
La consommation dlectricit ne doit pas tre en train de diminuer.
La France a d agir jeudi pour viter une panne lectrique europenne



> Le systme lectrique europen est pass tout prs de la rupture jeudi dernier *en raison d'une production insuffisante* qui a contraint la France  rduire la consommation de certains clients industriels, a annonc la Commission de rgulation de l'nergie (CRE). Le 10 janvier vers 21h00, la frquence du systme lectrique franais et europen est passe trs en-dessous de 50 Hertz. Or, quand la frquence s'carte trop de ce niveau, le systme lectrique pourrait connatre des coupures importantes, voire un black-out', a fait savoir le rgulateur dans un communiqu diffus samedi.

----------


## Marco46

> Les renouvelables progressent et leur prix dcrot au fur et  mesure des amliorations (voir le livre cit plus haut), comme les ordinateurs PC par rapport  ses dbuts. Il existe d'autres types de renouvelables que l'olien si celui-ci ne convient pas. Comme en informatique, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a quelques bugs au dpart qu'il faut tout de suite abandonner un logiciel, mais en l'amliorant, on arrive  un bon rsultat si on suit une bonne logique rationnelle. Ce qui est bien dans l'option des renouvelables c'est qu'on peut rectifier le tir dans le sens d'une amlioration;
> 
> Alors que le nuclaire, avant ou aprs des amliorations, restera toujours radioactif, avec des rpercussions irrversibles, imprvisibles sur l'Homme et la plante, rpercussions beaucoup plus brutales que le rchauffement climatique lui-mme, mme en prenant 1000 prcautions avec le nuclaire.
> 
> La question est donc de choisir entre quelque chose d'irrversible sous forme d'un pige  vie, ou au contraire la souplesse : imaginez un logiciel une fois install qui ne peut plus tre dsinstall et qui comporte des bugs irrparables, par rapport  un autre qui peut tre dsinstall et surtout amlior aussi.


Non la question c'est la priorit par rapport  nos problmes et nos capacits de raction. Il faut prendre les choses dans l'ordre. Le renouvelable a concerne uniquement l'lectricit et la problmatique  rsoudre  l'chelle mondiale c'est comment produire de l'lectricit en gnrant moins de CO2. Les renouvelables peuvent fixer ce problme pour des pays qui utilisent massivement du charbon, comme l'Australie ou la Chine. Mais nous on a dj rsolu ce problme (sans faire exprs, on a pas invent le champagne pour rien) avec le nuclaire.

Le premier problme  traiter c'est la dpendance au ptrole dans les transports (et pour beaucoup de gens pour le chauffage). a suppose des investissements massifs, et on ne fait rien. Et  ct de a on a cram dj 150 milliards d'euros pour construire des oliennes c'est  dire pour rgler un problme qui n'existe pas. 

Quand on aura divis par 12 les importations d'hydrocarbures on pourra discuter du nuclaire, en attendant c'est juste de l'inconscience. 

En d'autres termes a sert  rien de soigner un cancer qui va mettre des annes  te tuer si tu dois mourir d'une crise cardiaque le mois prochain. Soignons d'abord la crise cardiaque on verra aprs pour le reste.

----------


## Sodium

> J'ai l'impression que tu es un troll te cherchant un auditoire vu que mme le forum javascript en avait assez d'entendre des grandes dclarations  l'emporte-pice sur la nullit des frameworks. Mais ce n'est que mon avis non neutre.
> Alors qu'en fait tu es un grand savant, qui peut nous parler des cycles climatiques et de la prochaine fin du monde par asphyxie carbonique.
> 
> Un troll chasse l'autre.


Ou comment dmontrer qu'on n'a rien  dire  :;):

----------


## Anna-Lise

Votre avis sur le thorium ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les renouvelables progressent et leur prix dcrot au fur et  mesure des amliorations (voir le livre cit plus haut), comme les ordinateurs PC par rapport  ses dbuts. Il existe d'autres types de renouvelables que l'olien si celui-ci ne convient pas. Comme en informatique, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a quelques bugs au dpart qu'il faut tout de suite abandonner un logiciel, mais en l'amliorant, on arrive  un bon rsultat si on suit une bonne logique rationnelle. Ce qui est bien dans l'option des renouvelables c'est qu'on peut rectifier le tir dans le sens d'une amlioration;


Tu es ptri de bonnes intentions mais ne saisis pas le problme dans son entiret. Pourquoi presque aucun pays n'a t'il fait le choix de l'olien dans les annes 70/80 quand le prix du baril a quintuple ? parce que l'olien est une nergie intermittente.
De forts investissements en olien signifient un parc de centrales conventionnelles (nuclaire, charbon, gaz, etc) de mme puissance. Les exemples des journes o la production lectrique olienne allemande est  zro ou trs faible ne manquent pas. On considre donc que la puissance relle d'une olienne est 25% de sa puissance thorique.

Or vu qu'on ne sait pas stocker les puissances phnomnales consommes  l'heure (130 GW/h), ce problme d'intermittence est insolvable. Donc les centrales thermiques fonctionnent en mme temps que les oliennes pour pouvoir palier rapidement  une chute de production.
D'o le prix consquent, pay sur ta facture EDF (+70% en 12 ans). 

Ton l'olien soit disant conomique sert de cache-sexe mais ne permet nullement de sortir du nuclaire dans notre cas. Les quelques centrales charbon ou fioul fermes chez nous ont t remplaces par des centrales  gaz. L'Allemagne sort du nuclaire parce qu'a t mis en service 20 nouvelles centrales  charbon, au lignite (j'ai la liste issue du site officiel) et au gaz.  Le Danemark qui a fait le choix du tout olien importe son l'lectricit quand le besoin s'en fait sentir. Le Royaume-Uni est au seuil de sortie du nuclaire, sa production lectrique reposant dsormais sur le gaz.

L'olien sera peut tre moins cher  l'avenir, mais il ne pourra rsoudre ce problme fondamental. Inutile de dire que l'conomie d'nergie ralise est nulle et non avenue. 

Actuellement les nergies renouvelables intressantes sont lhydrolectrique (exemple norvgien) et la biomasse.
Et le nuclaire n'est nullement une rponse aux missions de gaz  effet de serre, vu qu'il ne reprsente que 6% de la production lectrique mondiale, donc environ 1% de la production d'nergie dans le monde.

Donc quand monsieur Hulot parlait de passer 25% du parc automobile en lectrique, on peut rigoler.




> Votre avis sur le thorium ?


Un vieux concept tudi dans les annes 50 et cart car peu pratique, une impasse technologique plus dangereuse que les racteurs a eaux pressuriss actuel. Et gnrant autant de dchets dont certains extrmement toxiques (uranium 232...).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le Royaume-Uni est au seuil de sortie du nuclaire, sa production lectrique reposant dsormais sur le gaz.


Ils ont quand mme command un EPR, il me semble. Bon a va faire comme pour celui de Flammanville et celui de Finlande, par contre  ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Pas grand chose  redire sur le reste mais juste la dessus :




> D'o le prix consquent, pay sur ta facture EDF (+70% en 12 ans).


la hausse de prix ne vient pas que du fait d'avoir investit dans les oliennes ou les nergies renouvelables, il y a aussi le cot du dmantlement des centrales nuclaires, qui a t largement sous-chiffrs et qui vient petit  petit gonfler les factures, et galement le fait qu'EDF ait t partiellement privatis depuis 2004.

Imputer cela seulement aux nergies renouvelables, je ne sais pas si c'est trs honnte, le nuclaire a aussi sa part dans cette hausse (par contre oui, je serais bien incapable de dire quelle part reprsente chacun de ces points).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils ont quand mme command un EPR, il me semble. Bon a va faire comme pour celui de Flammanville et celui de Finlande, par contre


Ils ont mme revendu leur oprateur national  EDF si je ne m'abuse. Sinon regardes les statistiques sur electricitymap, nous en sommes  40%, 27% olien contre 80% gaz 3% olien hier soir. Le nuclaire ne reprsente plus que 13% de la production, et n'a jamais retrouv son niveau des annes 90




> La hausse de prix ne vient pas que du fait d'avoir investit dans les oliennes ou les nergies renouvelables, il y a aussi le cot du dmantlement des centrales nuclaires, qui a t largement sous-chiffrs et qui vient petit  petit gonfler les factures, et galement le fait qu'EDF ait t partiellement privatis depuis 2004.
> 
> Imputer cela seulement aux nergies renouvelables, je ne sais pas si c'est trs honnte, le nuclaire a aussi sa part dans cette hausse (par contre oui, je serais bien incapable de dire que part reprsente chacun de ces points).


Cet argent n'est pas utilis pour dmanteler des centrales puisque 1/ l'oprateur avait dj provisionn 13 milliards pour cela 2/  ma connaissance, on n'a pas finit de dmanteler grand chose. Pour que ce que tu dises soit exact, il faudrait que l'olien ne soit plus subventionn et que son cot de l'olien soit bien infrieur au dmantlement des centrales.

----------


## Marco46

> On considre donc que la puissance relle d'une olienne est 25% de sa puissance thorique.


Et encore tu es trs trs gnreux ...




> Or vu qu'on ne sait pas stocker les puissances phnomnales consommes  l'heure (130 GW/h), ce problme d'intermittence est insolvable. Donc les centrales thermiques fonctionnent en mme temps que les oliennes pour pouvoir palier rapidement  une chute de production.
> D'o le prix consquent, pay sur ta facture EDF (+70% en 12 ans). 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le Danemark qui a fait le choix du tout olien importe son l'lectricit quand le besoin s'en fait sentir.


Le stockage n'est malheureusement pas le seul problme, il faut galement pouvoir se dlester du surplus. Le rseau lectrique doit tre stable entre sa production et la consommation de ses clients. Du coup si tu produis pas assez tu dois pallier au problme en activant du gaz du charbon ou du nuclaire ou de l'hydro, mais si tu produis trop il faut faire sortir ta production sinon ton systme s'effondre.

C'est pour a que les danois se font doublement mettre. Quand ils produisent pas assez ils achtent au prix fort (lectricit de pointe, a cote beaucoup plus cher), quand ils produisent trop ils sont forcs de s'en dbarrasser et ils vendent donnent leur production  qui peut bien la prendre.

Ce qui revient en bout de ligne  subventionner ses voisins. 




> Et le nuclaire n'est nullement une rponse aux missions de gaz  effet de serre, vu qu'il ne reprsente que 6% de la production lectrique mondiale, donc environ 1% de la production d'nergie dans le monde.


A l'chelle du monde non mais  notre chelle  nous si. Il vaut mieux conserver des centrales nuclaires qui produisent zro carbone plutt que de rajouter un parc olien et son parc gaz/charbon requis en parallle qui va au produire normment de CO2. 

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez cette carte mais elle est loquente (EDIT : Ah ben c'est cit par ddoumeche au post prcdent pardon). Avec ces paramtres on voit d'ailleurs les potentiels solaires et oliens.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Cet argent n'est pas utilis pour dmanteler des centrales puisque 1/ l'oprateur avait dj provisionn 13 milliards pour cela 2/  ma connaissance, on n'a pas finit de dmanteler grand chose. Pour que ce que tu dises soit exact, il faudrait que l'olien ne soit plus subventionn et que son cot de l'olien soit bien infrieur au dmantlement des centrales.


Alors je veux bien que je suis trs loin d'tre un expert sur la question, mais EDF affirme quand mme le contraire de ce que tu dis sur son propre site :




> Le groupe EDF assume seul la responsabilit financire du dmantlement des centrales. Ce cot est pris en compte ds leur mise en fonctionnement et *intgr au prix du kWh*. Il est rvalu tous les 3 ans selon lvolution des hypothses techniques et financires, conformment  la loi.


https://www.edf.fr/groupe-edf/produc...construction-0

Donc tous les 3 ans, quand ce cot est rvalu, si celui-ci augmente, vu que c'est intgr au prix du kWh, le prix de celui-ci augmente aussi, et donc cela fait bien parti de l'augmentation globale de la facture dont tu parlais. 


Ou c'est EDF qui raconte n'importe quoi ? Mais dans ce cas-l, il faudrait plus qu'une simple affirmation de ta part.

----------


## ddoumeche

> A l'chelle du monde non mais  notre chelle  nous si. Il vaut mieux conserver des centrales nuclaires qui produisent zro carbone plutt que de rajouter un parc olien et son parc gaz/charbon requis en parallle qui va au produire normment de CO2.


Passer du tout nuclaire au tout charbon ferait certainement monter le niveau des eaux territoriales franaises de 3 mtres, nous sommes bien d'accord.




> Alors je veux bien que je suis trs loin d'tre un expert sur la question, mais EDF affirme quand mme le contraire de ce que tu dis sur son propre site


Non, EDF parle du prix du kwh et moi je parle du cout de l'lectricit, c.a.d TTC.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non, EDF parle du prix du kwh et moi je parle du cout de l'lectricit, c.a.d TTC.


Et dans le prix de ta facture TTC, le prix du kwh n'a aucune influence peut-tre ?  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et dans le prix de ta facture TTC, le prix du kwh n'a aucune influence peut-tre ?


Tu dois le faire express, et ne jamais regarder ta facture d'lectricit. Le prix du kwh n'a pas augment plus que l'inflation depuis 20 ans.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu dois le faire express, et ne jamais regarder ta facture d'lectricit. Le prix du kwh n'a pas augment plus que l'inflation depuis 20 ans.



Oui oui, c'est tout la faute des oliennes si la facture a pris 70% en 10 ans, rien  voir avec les taxes ou l'augmentation du prix de kwh :




> Rsum: Les taxes sur llectricit sont classes sous plusieurs acronymes relativement obscurs : CSPE, TICGN, TCFE ou encore CTA. Elles reprsentent sur votre facture dlectricit plus de 30% du montant.





> La CSPE : la Contribution au Service Public de lElectricit
> Cette taxe est celle dont lvolution influence le plus une facture dlectricit. En une quinzaine dannes, la Contribution au Service Public de lElectricit a connu une  trs forte augmentation. A titre dexemple, la CSPE en 2002 correspondait  3 par MWh. Moins de 15 ans aprs, en 2016, le montant de la CSPE par MWh slevait  22,5.
> 
> Cette taxe a pour objectif de financer plusieurs lments lis aux charges du service public. Elle participe en grande part  alimenter le budget du Mdiateur National de lEnergie, autorit indpendante en charge de la protection des consommateurs en cas de litige. Il intervient  la demande de clients sestimant lss face  leur fournisseur dnergie. La Contribution au Service Public de lElectricit permet galement de compenser les frais avancs pour financer le TPN, le Tarif de Premire Ncessit. Il sagit du tarif spcial dlectricit propos aux foyers les plus dmunis. La CSPE compense galement la production dlectricit dans les les franaises  la Corse et lOutre-mer  qui a un cot plus lev que la production dlectricit en Mtropole. Enfin, la Contribution au Service Public de llectricit est utilise par les fournisseurs historiques dlectricit  dont EDF fait partie  qui ont dsormais lobligation de racheter llectricit issue de productions vertes dorigine renouvelable.






> Pour les particuliers et les  petits  professionnels ayant souscrit  une puissance de compteur de 36kVA maximum, le montant de la TCCFE est estim entre 0 et 6,4 par MWh consomm. La TDCFE se situe quant  elle entre 1,5 et 3,2 par MWh. La Taxe sur la Consommation Finale dElectricit (TCFE) peut donc varier entre 1,5 et 9,6 par MWh consomm.





> La CTA : la Contribution tarifaire dacheminement
> Cette taxe a vu le jour avec la promulgation de la loi du 9 aot 2004. Elle a pour objectif dalimenter les caisses de retraites des employs des secteurs du gaz et de llectricit, qui avant 2005 bnficiaient dun rgime de retraite spcifique. Elle couvre galement les assurances vieillesse du personnel ayant fait leur carrire dans les industries de lnergie. Cependant la Contribution tarifaire dAcheminement nest pas destine  exister dans la dure, puisque dsormais, les employs du secteur de lnergie ne bnficient plus de rgimes spcifiques.
> 
> Cette taxe est par ailleurs relativement mineure puisquelle ne reprsente pas plus d1% de votre facture mensuelle dlectricit.
> 
> La TVA : la Taxe sur la Valeur Ajoute
> Comme une grande majorit de biens de consommation, le gaz et llectricit sont galement soumis  la TVA. Le prix de labonnement est soumis  un taux de TVA de 5,5%, alors que le prix du kWh dlectricit est tax  hauteur de 20%.



Dans tout cela, les nergies renouvelables, c'est 68% du CSPE, et c'est tout ! (D'ailleurs le plus gros pourcentage de ce montant, va dans le photovoltaque, et non dans l'olien).

Donc dire que les +70% sur la facture, ne sont d qu' l'olien, ou mme de faon plus large, aux nergies renouvelables, est tout simplement faux. C'est une des raisons de l'augmentation, parmi plusieurs autres.


Qui est-ce qui le fait exprs ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Donc l'olien est tellement conomique qu'il a besoin de nouvelles taxes pour tre rentable (et de tarifs subventionns pour 20 ans). Exact, le cot brut de llectricit olienne terrestre est 2 fois suprieur  celui de la moyenne de la production. Pour le offshore, cela doit tre au moins 5 fois.
Ensuite, ton affirmation "les nergies renouvelables, c'est 68% du CSPE" est malhonnte puisque le prix du kwh inclut galement l'olien.

En quoi ces citations (qui ne sont pas sources) invalident-elle le fait que :
les nouvelles taxes ne sont pas utiliss pour le dmantlement des centrales existantes ?le prix du kwh n'a pas augment plus que l'inflation depuis 15 ans ?le prix de l'lectricit a augment de 70% en 15 ans ?

Pour finir, pourquoi ta liste n'inclut-elle pas la TCFE ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Donc *l'olien est tellement conomique* qu'il a besoin de nouvelles taxes pour tre rentable (et de tarifs subventionns pour 20 ans).


O ai-je dis cela ? 

J'ai juste dit que ton affirmation sur la raison de la hausse de la facture tait partiellement fausse. A aucun moment dans notre change je ne me suis prononc sur mon point de vue concernant l'olien. Bien tent, mais c'est juste que tu essais de dtourner le sujet car tu as 0 argument.





> Ensuite, ton affirmation "les nergies renouvelables, c'est 68% du CSPE" est malhonnte puisque le prix du kwh inclut galement l'olien.


Pas plus malhonnte que de dire que le cot du dmantlement du nuclaire n'a aucun impact sur la facture, alors que celui-ci est galement inclus dans le prix du kwh.

Et surtout, ce n'est en rien malhonnte puisque je n'ai parl que des taxes, et que je n'ai pas voqu le dtail du cot du kwh. 

Si j'avais dit que le prix du kwh comprend a, a, et a, en omettant le cot des nergies renouvelables, l oui, tu aurais pu me taxer de malhonntet.





> En quoi ces citations (qui ne sont pas sources) invalident-elle le fait que :[*]les nouvelles taxes ne sont pas utiliss pour le dmantlement des centrales existantes ?


Qui a affirm le contraire ? Personne. De plus tu as affirm que le cot du dmantlement n'avait aucun impact sur la facture, alors qu'EDF affirme le contraire.





> [*]le prix du kwh n'a pas augment plus que l'inflation depuis 15 ans ?


Ah donc du coup, le fait que le cot de l'olien soit inclus dans le prix du kwh, n'a pas eu d'influence sur le montant de celui-ci, contrairement  ce que tu insinues 2 lignes au-dessus.

Tu arrives  te contredire tout seul dans le mme message, c'est trs fort.





> [*]le prix de l'lectricit a augment de 70% en 15 ans ?


Mais je n'ai jamais invalid cela non plus, encore une fois, j'ai juste dit que ton affirmation (non source elle-aussi) comme quoi cette augmentation n'tait d qu'au financement nergies renouvelables tait fausse.

La aussi, tu essaies de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, car tu n'as rien d'autres pour contre-argumenter.





> Pour finir, pourquoi ta liste n'inclut-elle pas la TCFE ?





> Pour les particuliers et les  petits  professionnels ayant souscrit  une puissance de compteur de 36kVA maximum, le montant de la TCCFE est estim entre 0 et 6,4 par MWh consomm. La TDCFE se situe quant  elle entre 1,5 et 3,2 par MWh. La Taxe sur la Consommation Finale dElectricit (*TCFE*) peut donc varier entre 1,5 et 9,6 par MWh consomm.


 ::roll:: 

On touche le fond de la mauvaise foi...


Ci-dessous la source de ce que j'ai cit dans le message prcdent :

https://www.fournisseur-energie.com/...s-electricite/

Mais je peux t'en donner d'autres qui disent exactement la mme chose :

https://www.agence-france-electricit...ctricite/taxe/

https://selectra.info/energie/guides/tarifs/taxes

Etc. etc.


C'est a d'affirmer des trucs sans aucune source, on se prend le retour de bton, mais ce n'est pas grave, cela arrive mme aux meilleurs.  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

Allons bon, du confusianisme.




> O ai-je dis cela ? 
> 
> J'ai juste dit que ton affirmation sur la raison de la hausse de la facture tait partiellement fausse. A aucun moment dans notre change je ne me suis prononc sur mon point de vue concernant l'olien. Bien tent, mais c'est juste que tu essais de dtourner le sujet car tu as 0 argument.


Mes arguments ont t avancs hier  08:02 CET, relis les si tu les as manqus.




> Pas plus malhonnte que de dire que le cot du dmantlement du nuclaire n'a aucun impact sur la facture, alors que celui-ci est galement inclus dans le prix du kwh.


Tu as commenc par affirmer gratuitement que l'augmentation du prix venait du dmantlement de centrales existantes.
Je t'ai rtorqu que celui-ci tait provisionn par l'oprateur ds 2003  hauteur de 13 milliards d'euros, ce que tu as dcid d'ignorer. Et le prix du kwh n'a pas augment plus que l'inflation, bien que tu prtendes le contraire dans ton prcdent message. Non ?

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre : comptes consolids d'EDF 2005, page 9, bilan consolids:
"Provisions pour dconstructions et derniers curs: 12.907 Milliards"

http://archive.wikiwix.com/cache/?ur..._fin_01_vf.pdf





> Et surtout, ce n'est en rien malhonnte puisque je n'ai parl que des taxes, et que je n'ai pas voqu le dtail du cot du kwh.
> 
> Ah donc du coup, le fait que le cot de l'olien soit inclus dans le prix du kwh, n'a pas eu d'influence sur le montant de celui-ci, contrairement  ce que tu insinues 2 lignes au-dessus.


En fait, tu n'as pas compris que ce qui a augment le TTC, ce sont les taxes & que l'olien est compris dans le prix du kwh HT *et* les taxes.




> Mais je n'ai jamais invalid cela non plus, encore une fois, j'ai juste dit que ton affirmation (non source elle-aussi) comme quoi cette augmentation n'tait d qu'au financement nergies renouvelables tait fausse.


Et donc  quoi est-ce du ? pourquoi a-t'on besoin de faire exploser les taxes sur l'lectricit, pour des charges autrefois inclues dans le prix du Kwh ?
Une piste en passant, le soutien aux nergies renouvelables, l'olien principalement, sera de 121 milliards d'euros, peru essentiellement via la CSPE. Soit le cot estim du dmantlement de l'intgralit du parc nuclaire. 
Plus un cot annuel de 4.4Md (en 2016), pour part dans la production lectrique de 5%.

Je te laisse lire le rapport de la court des comptes : https://www.ccomptes.fr/sites/defaul...ouvelables.pdf

Et son dcryptage par Sylvain Huet du monde: http://huet.blog.lemonde.fr/2018/04/...-cout-des-enr/

On pourrait se poser la question de savoir pourquoi cet investissement n'est-il pas compens par des conomies de l'autre cot... parce que comme dj expliqu hier  08h02 CET, aucune fermeture de centrale thermique n'a lieu a cause de l'intermittence de cet approvisionnement. Tout du moins aucune fermeture qui ne soit compense par l'ouverture d'une autre centrale.

Ce que dit cet conomiste : https://www.forbes.com/sites/michael.../#4997e9081dc6




> C'est a d'affirmer des trucs sans aucune source, on se prend le retour de bton, mais ce n'est pas grave, cela arrive mme aux meilleurs.


Les meilleurs savent lire une facture.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu as commenc par affirmer gratuitement que l'augmentation du prix venait du dmantlement de centrales existantes.


Faux, j'ai avanc que l'augmentation du prix venait de X choses diffrentes, dont les nergies renouvelables et l'augmentation du prix du dmantlement. C'est toi qui devrait aller relire, au lieu de dformer les propos des autres comme  chaque fois.

D'autant plus, que je maintiens ce que je dis, puisque je ne l'invente pas, c'est EDF qui le dit !  





> Je t'ai rtorqu que celui-ci tait provisionn par l'oprateur ds 2003  hauteur de 13 milliards d'euros, ce que tu as dcid d'ignorer.


Oui car cela ne change rien au problme, les cots ont augment depuis et sont rpercuts dans le tarif du kwh. Encore une fois, cela ne sort pas de mon chapeau, mais du site d'EDF. Si EDF ment, je te laisse le soin d'aller les attaquer en justice car tu comprends mieux leurs factures qu'eux... 





> Et le prix du kwh n'a pas augment plus que l'inflation, bien que tu prtendes le contraire dans ton prcdent message. Non ?


Chose que tu n'as pas prouv jusqu' maintenant,  part en disant "je sais lire une facture", ce qui est trs loin de suffire.

De plus, ce n'est pas toi qui disait que ton propos ne concernait pas le prix du kwh, mais le prix total de la facture ? Pourquoi se re-focaliser juste sur le prix du kwh ? Car tu as tort sur le reste ? 





> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre : comptes consolids d'EDF 2005, page 9, bilan consolids:
> "Provisions pour dconstructions et derniers curs: 12.907 Milliards"
> 
> http://archive.wikiwix.com/cache/?ur..._fin_01_vf.pdf


Ah donc, pour justifier tes propos rcent (alors que ton propos de base tait de dire que le prix de la facture a prit 70% en 10/12 ans), ton argument c'est de nous sortir un pdf qui a 14 ans ? Et qui est donc plus vieux que ce dont on parle ? Tu n'en aurait pas un de 2017/2018 par hasard ? 

Je peux te sortir les comptes consolids d'EDF de 1956, tu y verras que le prix de l'nergie renouvelables ne reprsente strictement rien dans la facture...  ::aie:: 






> En fait, tu n'as pas compris que ce qui a augment le TTC, ce sont les taxes & que l'olien est compris dans le prix du kwh HT *et* les taxes.


Oui effectivement, je n'ai pas compris cela, alors que c'est moi qui l'ai affirm, contrairement  toi qui n'incriminait que l'olien en zappant les taxes (sachant que encore une fois, l'olien cote moins que le solaire, tu devrais donc parler des nergies renouvelables et non pas que d'olien). 


Bref, en plus de dformer les propos, tu dformes les faits. Je te rappelle juste qu'au dpart, j'apportais un peu plus de prcision quant  l'augmentation du prix de la facture, je n'ai jamais dit si j'tais pour ou contre les nergies renouvelables, donc tout ton petit speech sur les avantages / dsavantages du nuclaire par rapport aux nergies renouvelables, est compltement hors propos.  





> Les meilleurs savent lire une facture.


Ce qui expliquent donc toutes les btises que tu racontes, vu que tu es loin de pouvoir faire prtendre parti des meilleurs. 

(Et avant mme que tu rpondes et dformes encore une fois mes propos : non je ne prtends pas moi-mme en faire parti.  :;):  )

----------


## byrautor

> Ceux qui sont contre le nuclaire me font bien rire.
> 
> On va faire comme les allemands ? Remplacer nos centrales nuclaires par des centrales  charbon ?
> 
> Ou faire plaisir au colo bobo en plantant ici o l deux trois oliennes ou en gaspillant des terres et des subventions pour faire du photovoltaque ?
> 
> Le nuclaire est la meilleure alternative, ceux qui pensent le contraire ne proposent rien de mieux de tangible.


Hlas, oui. Et les pays qui se dotent du nuclaire (Chine and Co) vont conomiser bien des ennuis.
Je voudrais rappeler ici  tous les dtracteurs du nuclaire qu'il y a une menace beaucoup plus grave qui pse sur le monde : c'est celle de l'armement. Le niveau d'armement actuel et de munitions disponible est tel que la moindre guerre totale nous recouvrera de beaucoup plus de radiations que n'importe quelle centrale nuclaire qui explose, et de plus, ne comptez pas que la centaine des pays impliqus va se priver de ses armes.
Il faut considrer le nuclaire comme une arme et prendre les mmes prcautions envers les centrales que l'on prend envers les dpts de munitions dont en particulier les dpts de munitions nuclaires.
Est-ce que l'homme joue avec le feu, probablement, mais qui voudrait revenir au mode de vie d'il y a deux sicles ?
Enfin nergie renouvelable ou pas, cela donne du travail aux hommes, leur permet de croire qu'ils interviennent dans l'volution du monde, qu'ils sont importants !
N'est-ce pas un motif plus que valable ?
Il ne fallait pas dtruire Phnix et ses essais de combustion de matires radioactives dangereuses, la fusion solaire sur terre (Iter Candarache) : pour l'instant c'est un bon rve, mais qui occupe beaucoup de monde. tant mieux
 :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne comptez pas que la centaine des pays impliqus va se priver de ses armes.


En tout cas au niveau de la bombe a ne risque pas d'arriver, parce que c'est "je t'envoie une bombe, tu m'envoies une bombe, on s'auto-dtruit", donc personne ne va le faire...
Il doit y avoir des boucliers anti missile qui bloquent a de toute faon.

Bon par contre il y a d'autres armes un peu radioactives :
Syrie : de l'uranium appauvri utilis par les Etats-Unis contre Daech




> Est-ce que l'homme joue avec le feu, probablement, mais qui voudrait revenir au mode de vie d'il y a deux sicles ?


Les Amishs ?
Les survilalistes ? (bon eux ils veulent vivre le plus indpendant du systme possible, mais ils aiment bien la technologie comme les panneaux solaires par exemple)
Peut-tre qu'aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale, quand tout sera dtruit, on va repartir avec nos petits jardins  la campagne...




> Enfin nergie renouvelable ou pas, cela donne du travail aux hommes, leur permet de croire qu'ils interviennent dans l'volution du monde, qu'ils sont importants !
> N'est-ce pas un motif plus que valable ?


a dpend des fois :
Bullshit jobs



> Elle dsigne des tches inutiles, superficielles et vides de sens effectues parfois dans le monde du travail. Le terme est apparu sous la plume de l'anthropologue amricain David Graeber qui *postule que la socit moderne repose sur l'alination de la vaste majorit des travailleurs de bureau, amens  ddier leur vie  des tches inutiles et sans rel intrt pour la socit, mais qui permettent malgr tout de maintenir de l'emploi.* Sa thorie, publie en 2013 et largement mdiatise suscite de nombreuses controverses sur sa pertinence. Les psychologues du travail ont repris le concept pour dcrire la pathologie du travailleur affect par cette  dmission intrieure  encore appele  brown-out .


Bon alors l c'est autre chose que l'cologie, mais il existe des emplois de merde. Ce serait mieux d'tre au chmage quasiment. Psychologiquement a doit tre difficile aussi.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Faux, j'ai avanc que l'augmentation du prix venait de X choses diffrentes, dont les nergies renouvelables et l'augmentation du prix du dmantlement. C'est toi qui devrait aller relire, au lieu de dformer les propos des autres comme  chaque fois.


Affirmation gratuite, non source, non taye, contredite par les Comptes d'EDF... Alors que l'information est disponible en 2 minutes  qui veut bien chercher.

Pour le reste, tu me permettras de conclure l puisque tu n'as mme pas eu le srieux de vrifier l'volution des prix. J'ai mieux  faire qu' discuter avec un Ruy7000 bis  ::mouarf:: 





> Tu es loin de pouvoir faire prtendre parti des meilleurs.
> 
> (Et avant mme que tu rpondes et dformes encore une fois mes propos : non je ne prtends pas moi-mme en faire parti.  )


Ce dernier point est sans doute celui sur lequel nous pouvons tomber d'accord.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Hlas, oui. Et les pays qui se dotent du nuclaire (Chine and Co) vont conomiser bien des ennuis.
> Je voudrais rappeler ici  tous les dtracteurs du nuclaire qu'il y a une menace beaucoup plus grave qui pse sur le monde : c'est celle de l'armement. Le niveau d'armement actuel et de munitions disponible est tel que la moindre guerre totale nous recouvrera de beaucoup plus de radiations que n'importe quelle centrale nuclaire qui explose, et de plus, ne comptez pas que la centaine des pays impliqus va se priver de ses armes.
> Il faut considrer le nuclaire comme une arme et prendre les mmes prcautions envers les centrales que l'on prend envers les dpts de munitions dont en particulier les dpts de munitions nuclaires.
> Est-ce que l'homme joue avec le feu, probablement, mais qui voudrait revenir au mode de vie d'il y a deux sicles ?
> Enfin nergie renouvelable ou pas, cela donne du travail aux hommes, leur permet de croire qu'ils interviennent dans l'volution du monde, qu'ils sont importants !
> N'est-ce pas un motif plus que valable ?
> Il ne fallait pas dtruire Phnix et ses essais de combustion de matires radioactives dangereuses, la fusion solaire sur terre (Iter Candarache) : pour l'instant c'est un bon rve, mais qui occupe beaucoup de monde. tant mieux


Le combustible des armements nuclaires est prpar dans des centrifugeuses permettant d'obtenir du plutonium de trs grande qualit (Pour rappel, l'affaire des centrifugeuses iraniennes). Nul besoin d'avoir un programme nuclaire civil pour obtenir la bombe. D'ailleurs Isral n'en a pas, notre programme ne dpend pas du civil, et nos voisins qui ont des racteurs n'ont pas la bombe.

*Super*phnix ne brlait rien du tout vu qu'il n'a jamais fonctionn. Alors qu'il devait gnrer plus de plutonium qu'en consommer... ce qui ne sert  rien vu que les rserves d'uraniums sont de plusieurs centaines d'annes. Ceci dit, les msaventures de son an Phnix auraient du mettre la puce  l'oreille.
14,5 Milliards d' en pure perte, la plus grande catastrophe industrielle de l'histoire. Mais rien n'est trop beau pour le CEA.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Affirmation gratuite, non source, non taye, contredite par les Comptes d'EDF... Alors que l'information est disponible en 2 minutes  qui veut bien chercher.


Non source ? Alors que je t'ai mis le lien de la page du site d'EDF qui l'affirme ?





> Pour le reste, tu me permettras de conclure l puisque tu n'as mme pas eu le srieux de vrifier l'volution des prix. J'ai mieux  faire qu' discuter avec un Ruy7000 bis


Oui oui, tu as raison, tu as toi-mme confirm 90% de ce que je racontais, en te contredisant toi-mme dans tes messages, mais je dis n'importe quoi.

Finalement, je retire ce que j'ai dit, un vrai champion !





> Ce dernier point est sans doute celui sur lequel nous pouvons tomber d'accord.


Oh la belle citation dtourne et dcoupe, une preuve de plus que tu ne fais que tout dformer, et que donc tout ce que tu racontes n'est pas fiable.

----------


## byrautor

ddoumeche
Je parle de la menace des armes en tout genre, hlas, il n'y aura pas que l'arme nuclaire qui sera fatale pour le monde.
"On" a beaucoup mieux aujourd'hui donc l'arme bactriologique par exemple, l'arme gntique invisible .... 
Cette peur du nuclaire est comprhensible et respectable, elle est hlas inutile et dfavorable  ceux qui la subissent.
Mais Vox populi Vox dei !

----------


## svuthy

La revue "Alternatives conomiques" de Janvier 2019 explique que les cots croissants du nuclaire aggrave la situation financire dficitaire d'EDF :
- jusqu'ici EDF vendait ses surplus de production dans le Monde, mais la demande se fait maintenant plus rare au profit des renouvelables de moins en moins chres.
- les installations nuclaires en France vieillissantes exigent un entretien de plus en plus coteux, notamment pour leur scurit, plus c'est vieux plus le cot est exorbitant, et que donc le nuclaire n'est pas rentable conomiquement, selon le journal et les responsables d'EDF eux-mmes. EDF est en train de revoir sa stratgie pour baisser la part du nuclaire.
- le prix de l'lectricit en France baissera quand la part des renouvelables sera prpondrante selon les tudes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La revue "Alternatives conomiques" de Janvier 2019 explique que les cots croissants du nuclaire aggrave la situation financire dficitaire d'EDF :



Je ne connais pas tellement (voir pas du tout) cette revue, mais l'article en question s'est un peu fait remettre  niveau dans un article de mediapart, apparemment la revue n'a pas t trs rigoureuse sur pas mal de ses affirmations...

Bref, un bel exemple de dsinformation.  :;): 


https://blogs.mediapart.fr/francois-...onse-alter-eco

----------


## svuthy

> Je ne connais pas tellement (voir pas du tout) cette revue, mais l'article en question s'est un peu fait remettre  niveau dans un article de mediapart, apparemment la revue n'a pas t trs rigoureuse sur pas mal de ses affirmations...
> 
> Bref, un bel exemple de dsinformation. 
> 
> 
> https://blogs.mediapart.fr/francois-...onse-alter-eco


Merci pour l'article de MEDIAPART qui apporte juste des complments d'informations  celles de la revue "Alternatives Economiques", plus sur des points de dtails, le raisonnement tient chez les 2 journaux, et ne remet pas en question la tendance de l'volution nergtique qui est le dclin du nuclaire qui devient non-rentable, difficile  grer, risqu. "Alternatives Economiques" et MEDIAPART ont discut du sujet ensemble : il y a convergence sur le constat de cette tendance.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La revue "Alternatives conomiques" de Janvier 2019 explique que les cots croissants du nuclaire aggrave la situation financire dficitaire d'EDF :
> - jusqu'ici EDF vendait ses surplus de production dans le Monde, mais la demande se fait maintenant plus rare au profit des renouvelables de moins en moins chres.


Le renouvelable est toujours plus cher que le nuclaire, hormis pour l'hydrolectrique qui est imbattable sur presque tous les plans. Le prix de march du renouvelable est bas parce que subventionn, mais au final le consommateur paye l'addition quand mme.




> - les installations nuclaires en France vieillissantes exigent un entretien de plus en plus coteux, notamment pour leur scurit, plus c'est vieux plus le cot est exorbitant, et que donc le nuclaire n'est pas rentable conomiquement, selon le journal et les responsables d'EDF eux-mmes. EDF est en train de revoir sa stratgie pour baisser la part du nuclaire.


Cela reste plus abordable que les nergies concurrente, et la scurit pour cette source nergtique n'a pas de prix. Que le nuclaire soit en dclin, tout  fait, mais ce ne sont pas les renouvelables qui permettent d'en sortir. Et c'est l qu'est l'escroquerie.
EDF a rachet l'activit construction et services d'AREVA pour une somme coquette, ils ne vont pas arrter le nuclaire de sitt. 




> - le prix de l'lectricit en France baissera quand la part des renouvelables sera prpondrante selon les tudes.


Tous les pays ayant mis sur le renouvelable ont vu le prix de l'lectricit explos. Hormis la Norvge, qui s'est tourn vers l'hydrolectrique.

----------


## svuthy

> Que le nuclaire soit en dclin, tout  fait, mais ce ne sont pas les renouvelables qui permettent d'en sortir. Et c'est l qu'est l'escroquerie.


Les renouvelables constituent une option ouverte, amliorable, techniquement en progression. Le tarif dcrot au fil des progrs.
Le nuclaire est une option trop ferme et risque, avec en plus des cots croissants, d'o son impopularit grandissante.
C'est comme choisir entre monter dans 1 avion avec parachute et 1 autre sans.

----------


## Sodium

> Les renouvelables constituent une option ouverte, amliorable, techniquement en progression. Le tarif dcrot au fil des progrs.
> Le nuclaire est une option trop ferme et risque, avec en plus des cots croissants, d'o son impopularit grandissante.
> C'est comme choisir entre monter dans 1 avion avec parachute et 1 autre sans.


Oui, mais le problme reste le mme : pourquoi investir des milliards aujourd'hui dans quelque chose qui ne sera viable que demain ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le nuclaire est une option trop ferme et risque, avec en plus des cots croissants, d'o son impopularit grandissante.


La technologie progresse aussi dans le nuclaire.
La Chine met en service le premier racteur nuclaire EPR de la plante
Chine : lEPR dEDF entre en exploitation commerciale

Et il y a aussi des progrs dans le monde de la fusion (meilleur que la fission pour plusieurs raisons).
Pour l'instant l'olien et le solaire polluent beaucoup et produisent peu, de plus on n'a aucun contrle sur la production.

Donc ok l'nergie nuclaire produit des dchets radioactifs et il existe un petit risque d'explosion, mais c'est un risque  prendre (au moins a ne produit pas de CO2  ::P: ).
L'urgence cologique officielle du moment c'est le CO2, donc il faut aller vers plus de nuclaire  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les renouvelables constituent une option ouverte, amliorable, techniquement en progression. Le tarif dcrot au fil des progrs.
> Le nuclaire est une option trop ferme et risque, avec en plus des cots croissants, d'o son impopularit grandissante.
> C'est comme choisir entre monter dans 1 avion avec parachute et 1 autre sans.


C'est plutt comme choisir de monter dans un avion (sans parachute, il n'y en a pas dans les avions de ligne) ou dans un ULM (avec parachute si tu veux).

----------


## wolinn

La production d'lectricit nuclaire a peu vari depuis 20 ans en valeur absolue au niveau mondial. Son dclin relatif, en part de march (environ 10% de la production lectrique actuellement), est d surtout  la forte progression du charbon.
Quant  son impopularit, elle concerne tout au plus quelques pays europens, de poids ngligeables,  l'exception notable de l'Allemagne.
Ailleurs, il y a des dizaines de pays qui essayent de rentrer dans le nuclaire ou de dvelopper plus leur parc, et ce n'est pas un problme de cots d'exploitation qui freine, au contraire, mais l'investissement de dpart lev : on peut ajouter des oliennes par pas de 2 MW, des panneaux solaires par incrment encore plus faible, alors qu'un racteur nuclaire, c'est tout de suite 1000 MW, des milliards d'euros, et un besoin de comptences techniques pointues.
Ce sont les "petits" racteurs, moins de 300 MW, qui peinent  trouver une rentabilit, et sont donc quasiment inexistants, encore que les dveloppements sont trs actifs dans ce domaine.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les renouvelables constituent une option ouverte, amliorable, techniquement en progression. Le tarif dcrot au fil des progrs.
> Le nuclaire est une option trop ferme et risque, avec en plus des cots croissants, d'o son impopularit grandissante.
> C'est comme choisir entre monter dans 1 avion avec parachute et 1 autre sans.


Je ne saisis pas la mtaphore du parachute.

L'innovation technologique va-t'elle faire briller le soleil et souffler le vent, bannir les nuages, 24h/24 ? Pour les mares je veux bien oublier l'intermittence mme si la technologie a du plomb dans l'aile.

L'impopularit du nuclaire vient du fait de cela a tendance  exploser en direct  la tlvision, et condamner des rgions entires. Sans oublier que les autorits civiles et militaires et l'industrie sont prts  sacrifier des populations entires pour touffer la chose.
Pourtant, on a les ressources (gaz de schiste) et la technologie pour sortir aujourd'hui de ce mode de production risqu (et polluant), mais nous ne le ferons pas car nous avons des lobbyistes comme monsieur Jancovici pour servir la soupe au grand public sur le changement climatique.

----------


## svuthy

> Oui, mais le problme reste le mme : pourquoi investir des milliards aujourd'hui dans quelque chose qui ne sera viable que demain ?


Si on investit dans quelque chose, c'est bien sr pour demain, pour nos enfants, pour la prennit de la race humaine. Le nuclaire tant en fin de cycle,  inutile d'en esprer mieux. tandis que les renouvelables ne sont qu'en dbut de parcours, donc il y a des perspectives  bnficier, les progrs sont continuels. Le nuclaire avait dbut avant et avait t dvelopp avant les renouvelables, et doit tre bientt remplac, nous vivons une phase de transition pour ce changement, un peu comme un systme informatique qui fait une migration.

----------


## svuthy

> Et il y a aussi des progrs dans le monde de la fusion (meilleur que la fission pour plusieurs raisons).


Et la radioactivit ?
Elle est toujours l, on n'a donc aucun "parachute" pour nous sauver en cas de terrorisme ou de catastrophe naturelle (tsunami, tremblement de terre, inondation, etc...). Ca reste une roulotte russe, c'est en cela que le nuclaire est une option ferme.

----------


## svuthy

> Je ne saisis pas la mtaphore du parachute.
> 
> L'innovation technologique va-t'elle faire briller le soleil et souffler le vent, bannir les nuages, 24h/24 ? Pour les mares je veux bien oublier l'intermittence mme si la technologie a du plomb dans l'aile.
> 
> L'impopularit du nuclaire vient du fait de cela a tendance  exploser en direct  la tlvision, et condamner des rgions entires. Sans oublier que les autorits civiles et militaires et l'industrie sont prts  sacrifier des populations entires pour touffer la chose.
> Pourtant, on a les ressources (gaz de schiste) et la technologie pour sortir aujourd'hui de ce mode de production risqu (et polluant), mais nous ne le ferons pas car nous avons des lobbyistes comme monsieur Jancovici pour servir la soupe au grand public sur le changement climatique.


C'est exact, le lobbisme avait jou  fond dans le dveloppement et le choix du nuclaire il y a quelques dcennies.

Un pilote disposant d'un parachute quand son avion est touch peut vacuer et sauver sa vie, mais quand on veut condamner un kamikaze  mourir dans son avion on le prive de parachute. Or le nuclaire  ne propose pas de "parachute" : quand les nuages radioactifs sont l, aucun procd ne permet de les liminer (mme si on peut le faire avec un aspirateur gant, o stocker les dchets ensuite ? Dans notre jardin ? Ou chez le voisin comme la France qui envoyait avant ses dchets en Allemagne ?)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la radioactivit ?


Chaque systme de production d'nergie  des avantages et des inconvnients, il n'existe pas de solution parfaite.
Les avantages du nuclaire compensent ses inconvnients. Avec le nuclaire tu contrles la production (tu peux l'augmenter ou la diminuer) et c'est indpendant des conditions mtorologiques. 

Je pense qu'il y a 3 grandes familles :
- Nuclaire
- Charbon / Ptrole
- Solaire / olien

La consommation dlectricit n'est pas en train de diminuer, on ne peut pas produire 100% de llectricit avec des panneaux solaires et des oliennes... (et de toute faon ils produisent de la pollution et du CO2). La nuit quand il n'y a pas de vent ils ne servent  rien.

On ne peut pas se passer du nuclaire actuellement, il faut qu'on puisse produire beaucoup dlectricit la nuit et c'est pas avec des panneaux solaires qu'on va y arriver.




> aucun "parachute" pour nous sauver en cas de terrorisme ou de catastrophe naturelle (tsunami, tremblement de terre, inondation, etc...).


Normalement au niveau des tsunamis on devrait tre tranquille, c'est une menace en moins ^^
Des tudes de risque qui ont t ralis, l o sont les centrales ces choses ont t prises en compte.

En plus  chaque fois qu'il y a un problme quelque part avec une centrale (Tchernobyl, Fukushima), la scurit augmente partout ! La mme erreur ne devrait pas se produire 2 fois.




> Cquand les nuages radioactifs sont l, aucun procd ne permet de les liminer


Il y en a dj eu des nuages radioactifs, a passe dans l'eau des ocans galement. Et alors ce n'est pas la fin du monde...
Ok il y a des cancers et d'autres consquences sanitaires, mais aujourd'hui il y a de la vie  Tchernobyl et Fukushima.

'There is hope here': Fukushima turns to tourism after nuclear meltdown



> The region may forever be associated with catastrophe, but some residents want the world to know that life goes on


===
Il y a un choix :
Est-ce que tu prfres plein de centrales au charbon ou quelque centrales nuclaire ?
On ne peut pas rpondre "ni l'un ni l'autre".
Il faut bien que de llectricit soit produite.

----------


## wolinn

> Si on investit dans quelque chose, c'est bien sr pour demain, pour nos enfants, pour la prennit de la race humaine. Le nuclaire tant en fin de cycle,  inutile d'en esprer mieux. tandis que les renouvelables ne sont qu'en dbut de parcours, donc il y a des perspectives  bnficier, les progrs sont continuels. Le nuclaire avait dbut avant et avait t dvelopp avant les renouvelables, et doit tre bientt remplac, nous vivons une phase de transition pour ce changement, un peu comme un systme informatique qui fait une migration.


A vrai dire, la fin de cycle de certains renouvelables pourrait arriver assez vite,  cause de la courte dure de vie des quipements : 20 ans pour les oliennes terrestres.
Le facteur limitant est le socle de bton (2000 tonnes pour une simples olienne de 2 MW), fragilis par les vibrations et devenant friable. Et par conception mme, une olienne, c'est de la grosse mcanique soumise  tous les alas mtorologiques.
Donc comptablement, c'est amorti sur 20 ans, dure consistante avec la dure d'exploitation anticipe de ces systmes. (pour comparaison, EdF amortit les racteurs nuclaires sur 40 ans, et les barrages hydrolectriques sur 75 ans).
Dans tout au plus une douzaine d'annes, les grands parcs oliens construits ces dernires annes en Allemagne, et ailleurs, arriveront en fin de vie nominale, et il faudrait rinjecter des centaines de milliards rien que pour renouveler le parc. 
Peut-tre sera-t-on motiv pour le faire, peut-tre pas, en fonction des retours d'exprience rels sur un cycle.

----------


## Sodium

> Et la radioactivit ?
> Elle est toujours l, on n'a donc aucun "parachute" pour nous sauver en cas de terrorisme ou de catastrophe naturelle (tsunami, tremblement de terre, inondation, etc...). Ca reste une roulotte russe, c'est en cela que le nuclaire est une option ferme.


La fusion nuclaire est un parachute en elle-mme... 
En cas de dfaillance, une fusion s'arrte, tout simplement, elle ne s'emballe pas.
Quand  la radioactivit  moins que ne me trompe (car j'ai la flemme de vrifier) la fusion se fait  base d'atomes d'hydrogne.

----------


## tatayo

Bonjour,



> Quand  la radioactivit  moins que ne me trompe (car j'ai la flemme de vrifier) la fusion se fait  base d'atomes d'hydrogne.


Le fusion nuclaire se base sur le couple deutrium/tritium (des isotopes d'hydrogne), mais elle produit un flux de neutrons, et ce "bombardement" finit par rendre l'enceinte de confinement radioactive.
Mais le volume de dchets et le taux de radioactivit n'ont rien  voir avec ceux produits par les centrales  fission.

Tatayo.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est exact, le lobbisme avait jou  fond dans le dveloppement et le choix du nuclaire il y a quelques dcennies.
> 
> Un pilote disposant d'un parachute quand son avion est touch peut vacuer et sauver sa vie, mais quand on veut condamner un kamikaze  mourir dans son avion on le prive de parachute. Or le nuclaire  ne propose pas de "parachute" : quand les nuages radioactifs sont l, aucun procd ne permet de les liminer (mme si on peut le faire avec un aspirateur gant, o stocker les dchets ensuite ? Dans notre jardin ? Ou chez le voisin comme la France qui envoyait avant ses dchets en Allemagne ?)


Le renouvelable ne propose pas de parachute justement puisqu'il ncessite constamment un backup thermique, gaz, fioul charbon ou nuclaire. Ou  fusion *si* la fusion devenait miraculeusement oprationnelle un jour.

----------


## svuthy

Il n'existe pas de nuclaire sans radioactivit. Notre scurit est primordiale. On ne doit pas jouer  la roulotte russe ou au kamikaze (les catastrophes involontaires du nuclaire civil dans le pass le prouvent, "roulotte russe" signifie que a se produira encore par surprise sans qu'on sache quand).

Si on fait un rfrendum l-dessus, la majorit optera pour un dsengagenent progressif du nuclaire. D'ailleurs un rfrendum n'est pas ncessaire puisque l'Etat planifie cette volution.

----------


## tatayo

::nono:: 



> ..."roulotte *roulette* russe" signifie que a se produira encore par surprise sans qu'on sache quand).


Tatayo.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il n'existe pas de nuclaire sans radioactivit. Notre scurit est primordiale. On ne doit pas jouer  la roulotte russe ou au kamikaze (les catastrophes involontaires du nuclaire civil dans le pass le prouvent, "roulotte russe" signifie que a se produira encore par surprise sans qu'on sache quand).
> 
> Si on fait un rfrendum l-dessus, la majorit optera pour un dsengagenent progressif du nuclaire. D'ailleurs un rfrendum n'est pas ncessaire puisque l'Etat planifie cette volution.


Il n'existe pas non plus de vie sans radioactivit, tu sais.

Tu es agressivement ignorant.


Et ramen au TW/h produit, le nuclaire est extrmement scuris. C'est comme un avion: les accidents sont spectaculaires, mais trs rare, et l'ensemble est statistiquement moins risqu que les alternatives. Les accidents du travail dans l'olien tuent plus de personnes par TW/h que le nuclaire....en fait, en prenant en compte toute la chaine de production, le nuclaire gnre le moins de morts au TW/h que toutes les autres sources d'nergie, renouvelables compris.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on fait un rfrendum l-dessus, la majorit optera pour un dsengagenent progressif du nuclaire.


Si on fait 6 mois de dbat avec des spcialistes des 2 cts ce n'est pas dit...
Le nuclaire fait peur, car les accidents sont impressionnant et le stockage des dchets est compliqu.
Mais les accidents sont ultra-rare et il y a moyen de stocker les dchets correctement.

Les alternatives au nuclaire ne sont pas mieux...
Aujourd'hui il est impossible de se passer du nuclaire, comment produirions-nous assez dlectricit sans lui ?

----------


## svuthy

> Il n'existe pas non plus de vie sans radioactivit, tu sais.
> Tu es agressivement ignorant.
> le nuclaire gnre le moins de morts au TW/h que toutes les autres sources d'nergie, renouvelables compris.[/URL]


On parle de la radioactivit industrielle de la filire nuclaire, pas de celle qui existe dans la nature  dose infinitsimale sans danger pour notre organisme.

Les renouvelables autres que k'hydrolectrique n'ont pas fini leur dveloppement car dvelopps et exploits beaucoup plus tard que le nuclaire. Une jeune filire, a pousse et a son avenir devant elle. De nouvelles sources de renouvelables entreront en lice, la liste n'est pas limite ni connue d'avance.  Mais une vieille filire arrive en fin de maturit d'o le dclin du nuclaire.

Hier soir le reportage "Nuclaire : dmantlement impossible" sur la chane LCP montre la voie suicidaire suivie par la filire nuclaire :
- de vieilles centrales ont t mal dmanteles aux USA  car techniquement difficile de faire mieux : des dchets restent  ciel ouvert, la poussire radioactive s'parpille partout. Personne ne matrise ce domaine.
- La France avait  une poque jet les fts de dchets dans la mer, plus exactement dans la Manche, jusqu' ce que a soit interdit par l'Europe.
- maintenant on les enterre le plus profondment possible. Et comme le bton des entrepts souterrains a une dure de vie beaucoup plus courte que la radioactivit, personne n'ose pronostiquer la suite du scnario. On colmate de son mieux les fissures dans les entrepts allemands qui apparaissent et rapparaissent sans arrt, dues  des mouvements gologiques du sous-sol.

Celui qui prtend que ceci n'est pas un pige mortel n'a qu' prendre un ft de dchets pour le mettre dans son salon ("il faut y toucher pour y croire" selon Saint-Thomas). Mais heureusement la majorit de la population est raisonnable d'o les politiques de transition nergtique progressive.

----------


## Sodium

> On parle de la radioactivit industrielle de la filire nuclaire, pas de celle qui existe dans la nature  dose infinitsimale sans danger pour notre organisme.


Va te promener au del du champ magntique terrestre et tu verras bien si la radioactivit naturelle est sans danger  ::ptdr:: 
Le soleil n'est rien d'autre qu'un gigantesque racteur nuclaire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Va te promener au del du champ magntique terrestre* et tu verras bien si la radioactivit naturelle est sans danger


C'est vrai que c'est une situation que l'on vit tous les jours et  la porte de tout  chacun sur un coup de tte.  ::mouarf:: 

Plus cette conversation avance, plus j'ai du mal  discerner qui est le plus de mauvaise foi... Qu'il raconte des choses pas trs justes, soit, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour prendre des exemples aussi douteux, je sais qu'on est trolldi mais quand mme...    ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

> C'est vrai que c'est une situation que l'on vit tous les jours et  la porte de tout  chacun sur un coup de tte. 
> 
> Plus cette conversation avance, plus j'ai du mal  discerner qui est le plus de mauvaise foi... Qu'il raconte des choses pas trs justes, soit, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour prendre des exemples aussi douteux, je sais qu'on est trolldi mais quand mme...


Il s'agissait simplement de moquer cette notion de naturel = bien et artificiel = mal que partagent beaucoup de gens ayant un bagage scientifique faible.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On parle de la radioactivit industrielle de la filire nuclaire, pas de celle qui existe dans la nature  dose infinitsimale sans danger pour notre organisme.


Encore une fois, tu es d'une ignorance crasse. Non seulement, comme *Sodium* le souligne, il n'y a pas de diffrence entre la radioactivit "naturelle" et "industrielle", mais les doses ne sont pas du tout ce que tu penses. Ainsi, dans de nombreuses rgions le taux ambiant est suprieur  la norme d'exposition maximale des travailleurs du nuclaire, en prenant l'avion pendant quelques heures tu es expos  une dose semblable  ce que les travailleurs de la filire nuclaire subissent pendant autant d'annes, et en vivant dans une rgion granitique tu es expos au radon, gaz radiotoxique dangereux, qui chaque anne dans la seule Bretagne, tue  peu prs autant de personnes (environ 200/an, selon l'Agence Rgionale de Sant) que le nuclaire civil dans toute son histoire partout dans le monde (et dans le nuclaire civil, il y aussi le mdical, pas que l'nergie). 

D'ailleurs, les racteurs  fission peuvent exister spontanment dans la nature, comme anciennement c'tait le cas dans les mines d'uranium du Gabon. L'homme ne fait que reproduire  dessin des configurations qui sont dj prsentes dans l'univers, nous n'inventons rien de vritablement nouveau.



> - maintenant on les enterre le plus profondment possible. Et comme le bton des entrepts souterrains a une dure de vie beaucoup plus courte que la radioactivit, personne n'ose pronostiquer la suite du scnario. On colmate de son mieux les fissures dans les entrepts allemands qui apparaissent et rapparaissent sans arrt, dues  des mouvements gologiques du sous-sol.


Donc il n'y a qu' colmater les fissures. Si seulement on pouvait faire la mme chose pour les gaz dgags par les combustibles fossiles, ou mme les ordures toxiques qui dcoulent des panneaux solaires....

La diffrence entre le nuclaire et les autre filires, c'est que dans le nuclaire on manipule des quantits (relativement) extrmement petites de "carburant" et de dchets, donc on peut les contenir de la sorte. Dans les autres filires (y compris le solaire) il y a des masses ingrables de dchets.

----------


## Sodium

> en prenant l'avion pendant quelques heures tu es expos  une dose semblable  ce que les travailleurs de la filire nuclaire subissent pendant autant d'annes, et en vivant dans une rgion granitique tu es expos au radon, gaz radiotoxique dangereux, qui chaque anne dans la seule Bretagne, tue  peu prs autant de personnes (environ 200/an, selon l'Agence Rgionale de Sant) que le nuclaire civil dans toute son histoire partout dans le monde


Tu aurais des sources sur le sujet ? C'est intressant.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu aurais des sources sur le sujet ? C'est intressant.


Il y a un recap de l'autorit fdrale de l'aviation amricaine qui couvre les vols intrieurs US, mais il me semble que les niveaux de radiations les plus levs sont sur les vols proches des poles. Bon, j'ai peut-tre aussi exagr la vitesse  laquelle les passagers sont irradis, mais l'quipage des avions de ligne est bien expos  plus que les travailleurs du nuclaire. Bon, la FAA utilise le modle LNT (doublement bancal) pour les consquences sur la sant, mais a donne un ordre d'ides.

Pour le radon, l'article que j'ai mis en lien cite l'Agence Rgionale de Sant. Tu peux facilement trouver d'autres sources pour d'autres rgions.

----------


## ddoumeche

Il n'est nul besoin d'aller dans l'espace. Le radon est un gaz radioactif 100% naturel reconnu par l'OMS comme tant la deuxime cause de mortalit par cancer du poumon, derrire le tabac. Et ce alors que l'OMS est comme cul et chemise avec l'AIEA pour dire que le nuclaire est sans danger et n'a tu personne.
Il n'empche que le taux de leucmie infantile augmente  proximit des centrales allemandes et britanniques, mais pas chez nous. Allez comprendre.

Et ce n'est pas une exposition de quelques heures par an au rayonnement lors de vol long courriers, au dessus des ples ou ailleurs, qui va impacter significativement ta sant. Sauf si tu es steward ou pilote de ligne auquel cas tu prend une dose quivalente  un radiographie par vol et ton risque de dvelopper un cancer est multipli par 4.

----------


## byrautor

> Chaque systme de production d'nergie  des avantages et des inconvnients, il n'existe pas de solution parfaite.
> Les avantages du nuclaire compensent ses inconvnients. Avec le nuclaire tu contrles la production (tu peux l'augmenter ou la diminuer) et c'est indpendant des conditions mtorologiques. 
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a 3 grandes familles :
> - Nuclaire
> - Charbon / Ptrole
> - Solaire / olien
> 
> La consommation dlectricit n'est pas en train de diminuer, on ne peut pas produire 100% de llectricit avec des panneaux solaires et des oliennes... (et de toute faon ils produisent de la pollution et du CO2). La nuit quand il n'y a pas de vent ils ne servent  rien.
> ...


Ryu2000 N'insiste pas, la cause est entendue. 
Tout "le monde" a peur, mais personne n'achte de dtecteur de radiations (j'en ai un et je l'utilise) et les zones supposes dangereuses (et les autres) ne sont pas signales ni surveilles.
Il faut dire aussi que les units de dangerosit sont difficiles  suivre pour un citoyen ordinaire. Il y a l matire  progresser.
 :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ce qui est certain, c'est que les radiations ne font pas peur  GreenPeace, la preuve, pour prouver que les centrales sont mal protges (contre le terrorisme), ils pntrent illgalement sur certains sites pour prouver qu'il est facile d'y entrer. 

Moi,  leur place je rflchirais au fait que si ils ne sont pas irradis aprs ces incursions, c'est que nos centrales sont parfaitement fiables d'un point de vue fonctionnel et environnemental.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi,  leur place je rflchirais au fait que si ils ne sont pas irradis aprs ces incursions, c'est que nos centrales sont parfaitement fiables d'un point de vue fonctionnel et environnemental.


Les anti-nuclaires ne critiquent pas les radiations en fonctionnement normal, ils savent qu'on ne risque rien  tre dans une centrale nuclaire quand tout va bien.
Le problme sont les dchets radioactifs et les accidents.

Parce que sur terre il existe des exemples de mauvais stockage (La plus grande poubelle nuclaire des Etats-Unis rvle ses faiblesses) et il y a eu 2 accidents (Tchernobyl / Fukushima).
Mais bon si on utilise la classification actuelle des dangerosits, le nuclaire c'est pas le pire. Le problme principale c'est la pollution de l'air qui donne le cancer.

De toute faon il n'y a rien de propre, les panneaux solaires polluent, les oliennes polluent, les centrales  charbon polluent, etc.
Je trouve que la balance bnfice / risque est pas mal avec le nuclaire.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Les anti-nuclaires ne critiquent pas les radiations en fonctionnement normal ....


Oui, mais GreenPeace critique la vulnrabilit des centrales Franaises, mais se garde bien de faire la mme chose aux USA. De plus, a donne une impression d'ide fixe, car ils pourraient faire exactement la mme chose avec l'industrie chimique. on ne les vois jamais s'attaquer  Bayer ou Monsanto ou d'autres.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui, mais GreenPeace critique la vulnrabilit des centrales Franaises, mais se garde bien de faire la mme chose aux USA.


Peut-tre parce que la scurit des centrales amricaines laisse moins  dsirer tout simplement ?  ::roll:: 




> De plus, a donne une impression d'ide fixe, car ils pourraient faire exactement la mme chose avec l'industrie chimique. on ne les vois jamais s'attaquer  Bayer ou Monsanto ou d'autres.


Car un fou furieux qui fait pter une bombe, ou drgle tout le systme chez Bayer, a risque d'engendrer quand mme beaucoup moins de dgts que quelqu'un qui ferait a dans une centrale ?  ::roll:: 


Qu'on soit pro ou anti nuclaire, peu importe, la dessus GreenPeace a raison, nos centrales ne doivent pas tre des lieux o n'importe qui peut rentrer et doivent tre mieux scurises au niveau de leur accs... Je ne comprends mme pas qu'on puisse avoir quoi que ce soit  redire la-dessus...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car un fou furieux qui fait pter une bombe, ou drgle tout le systme chez Bayer, a risque d'engendrer quand mme beaucoup moins de dgts que quelqu'un qui ferait a dans une centrale ?


Bayer / Monsanto ont produit : le Zyklon B, l'Agent Orange, le Napalm, le Round Up, le Phosphore Blanc, etc.
De l'hrone au glyphosate en passant par le Zyklon B utilis dans les chambres  gaz: voici des choses  savoir sur Bayer et Monsanto



> Bayer, fond en Allemagne en 1863, a invent l'aspirine, mais aussi vendu de l'hrone au dbut du XXe sicle, alors utilis comme substitut  la morphine... et comme remde contre la toux.


Le sirop pour la toux  l'poque c'tait pas un truc de t****** ^^ (bon aprs ils n'avaient aucun moyen de savoir que l'hrone c'tait un peu dangereux)

L'industrie chimique a fait beaucoup plus de morts que l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire.
Bon par contre l'industrie des armements nuclaire a fait pas mal de morts... (les USA ont balanc 2 technologies de bombe nuclaire sur des civils japonais)

Bref, l'industrie chimique produit des choses pour tuer, l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire produit de l'nergie.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bayer / Monsanto ont produit : le Zyklon B, l'Agent Orange, le Napalm, le Round Up, le Phosphore Blanc, etc.
> De l'hrone au glyphosate en passant par le Zyklon B utilis dans les chambres  gaz: voici des choses  savoir sur Bayer et Monsanto
> 
> Le sirop pour la toux  l'poque c'tait pas un truc de t****** ^^ (bon aprs ils n'avaient aucun moyen de savoir que l'hrone c'tait un peu dangereux)
> 
> L'industrie chimique a fait beaucoup plus de morts que l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire.
> Bon par contre l'industrie des armements nuclaire a fait pas mal de morts... (les USA ont balanc 2 technologies de bombe nuclaire sur des civils japonais)
> 
> Bref, l'industrie chimique produit des choses pour tuer, l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire produit de l'nergie.



Ce n'est pas la question... Tu es compltement hors sujet (pour changer), donc pas la peine de me refaire l'historique de Bayer ou de comparer le nombre de morts, on s'en fou..

Je n'ai jamais dis que l'industrie chimique ne tuait pas ou ne faisait aucun dgts, je te dis que si tu fais sauter une usine de pesticide, cela fera des dgts sur une surface moins grande que de faire sauter un centrale nuclaire. 

Et que donc, ce n'est pas normal que l'on puisse entrer dans une centrale nuclaire quand on n'a rien  y faire. C'est plus clair l ?

Aprs c'est exactement pareil pour une usine chimique, on ne doit pas pouvoir y entrer n'importe comment, je dis juste que les retombes sont "un peu plus pire" avec une centrale nuclaire. 



Edit Tu me mets un pouce rouge alors que je dis juste qu'il faut plus scuriser les aller et venues dans nos centrales.  ::roll:: 

Donc au final tu n'es pas d'accord avec mon propos ? N'importe qui doit pouvoir rentrer dans nos centrales nuclaires ?  ::aie:: 

Ah non, c'est vrai que tu votes juste contre ceux qui te pointent ton niveau intellectuel du doigt...

----------


## wolinn

> Peut-tre parce que la scurit des centrales amricaines laisse moins  dsirer tout simplement ? 
> 
> Car un fou furieux qui fait pter une bombe, ou drgle tout le systme chez Bayer, a risque d'engendrer quand mme beaucoup moins de dgts que quelqu'un qui ferait a dans une centrale ? 
> 
> 
> Qu'on soit pro ou anti nuclaire, peu importe, la dessus GreenPeace a raison, nos centrales ne doivent pas tre des lieux o n'importe qui peut rentrer et doivent tre mieux scurises au niveau de leur accs... Je ne comprends mme pas qu'on puisse avoir quoi que ce soit  redire la-dessus...


La catastrophe de Bhopal a fait des milliers de morts en quelques heures, et encore des milliers dans les semaines qui ont suivi, aucune catastrophe nuclaire impliquant une centrale ne peut produire cela. Mme en cas de rupture du confinement et de relachement massif de radioactivit, on dispose de temps pour vacuer, et ensuite soigner les personnes.
Sur le fond, tu as raison, videmment, mme si je doute un peu qu'un groupe terroriste puisse vraiment faire des dgts srieux en s'introduisant dans une centrale avant que l'arme et sections commandos rappliquent et tirent dans le tas, il faut un peu plus que quelques pains de plastic et grenades pour seulement gratigner une cuve ou un btiment racteur.
L'angle d'attaque serait plutt arien, un missile ou avion dtourn, mais depuis 2001, il y a dj des dispositions prises, des avions de chasse prts  dcoller.
Sinon, je me suis dj trouv sur un site nuclaire vraiment sensible, et je ne me risquerais pas trop  tester si les armes des patrouilles de surveillance sont charges.

Allez, je te met un vote positif parce que j'estime que ta remarque tait bien pertinente  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La catastrophe de Bhopal a fait des milliers de morts en quelques heures, et encore des milliers dans les semaines qui ont suivi, *aucune catastrophe nuclaire impliquant une centrale ne peut produire cela*.


7500 officiellement, et entre 20 000 et 25000 suivant les associations de victimes, pour Bhopal (pour les morts directs) et dans les 300 / 350 000 malades au total.

Tchernobyl, c'est trs largement au dessus de a... On parle de prs de 985 000 morts prmaturs (entre 86 et 2004 seulement), et il y avait dj prs de 40 000 morts rien que parmi les gens envoys pour "nettoyer" (donc pratiquement le double que pour Bhopal).

D'ailleurs, des gens continuent de vivre (et d'en mourir malheureusement)  Bhopal, contrairement  Tchernobyl et ses alentours qui ne sont toujours pas rouverts. 


Je ne suis pas spcialement anti-nuclaire, ni mme pro d'ailleurs, mais dire qu'aucune catastrophe nuclaire ne peut gnrer cela, c'est mentir soit par ignorance (ce qui peut arriver), soit par aveuglement (ce qui est dj plus grave).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Peut-tre parce que la scurit des centrales amricaines laisse moins  dsirer tout simplement ?


Ou parce qu'ils risquent de se faire tirer dessus  vue, contrairement  ce qu'on a en France ?




> Car un fou furieux qui fait pter une bombe, ou drgle tout le systme chez Bayer, a risque d'engendrer quand mme beaucoup moins de dgts que quelqu'un qui ferait a dans une centrale ?


Pour provoquer une catastrophe nuclaire, il faudrait poser la bombe un poil plus profondment dans une centrale que l o pntre Greepeace, hein... qui se contente finalement de rester dehors. S'ils taient entrs dans l'enceinte de confinement, l oui... a doit tre plus facile de faire pter une usine chimique qu'une centrale nuclaire.

----------


## wolinn

> 7500 officiellement, et entre 20 000 et 25000 suivant les associations de victimes, pour Bhopal (pour les morts directs) et dans les 300 / 350 000 malades au total.
> 
> Tchernobyl, c'est trs largement au dessus de a... On parle de prs de 985 000 morts prmaturs (entre 86 et 2004 seulement), et il y avait dj prs de 40 000 morts rien que parmi les gens envoys pour "nettoyer" (donc pratiquement le double que pour Bhopal).
> 
> D'ailleurs, des gens continuent de vivre (et d'en mourir malheureusement)  Bhopal, contrairement  Tchernobyl et ses alentours qui ne sont toujours pas rouverts. 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas spcialement anti-nuclaire, ni mme pro d'ailleurs, mais dire qu'aucune catastrophe nuclaire ne peut gnrer cela, c'est mentir soit par ignorance (ce qui peut arriver), soit par aveuglement (ce qui est dj plus grave).


Qui a, "on" ?
Je pensais que tu avais un minimum d'informations srieuses sur le sujet pour viter de recopier des chiffres ridicules et de traiter les autres de menteurs et d'ignorants.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Qui a, "on" ?
> Je pensais que tu avais un minimum d'informations srieuses sur le sujet pour viter de recopier des chiffres ridicules et de traiter les autres de menteurs et d'ignorants.


"On" c'est Greenpeace, les seuls a avoir sorti des chiffres aussi ridicules (qui sont faux de plusieurs ordres de grandeur car mthodologiquement pitoyablesils ont notamment mis sur le dos de Chernobyl tous les suicides post-URSS en Ukraine, qui disputait  la Russie le titre peu enviable de pays au taux de suicide le plus lev de la plante).

En parlant de Greenpeace, s'ils pntrent si facilement dans les centrales Franaise, c'est parce qu'ils prviennent les autorits peu avant de faire leur action, histoire que les gardes soient prvenus qu'il y aura une manifestation et qu'il ne faut surtout pas leur tirer dessus, mais pas assez longtemps pour que des units de gendarmes mobiles, formes au maintien de l'ordre et dote d'un quipement moins ltal, soient dployes. Du coup les autorits et EDF laissent faire et attaquent en justice ensuite plutt que de prendre le risque d'un nouveau _Rainbow Warrior_. Comme tout ce que fait Greenpeace, c'est de mauvaise foi et pas du tout reprsentatif de le sret nuclaire. Des gens, saboteurs, terroristes, ou autres, qui feraient pareil sans prvenir risqueraient d'tre abattus.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Qui a, "on" ?
> Je pensais que tu avais un minimum d'informations srieuses sur le sujet pour viter de recopier des chiffres ridicules et de traiter les autres de menteurs et d'ignorants.


Car tu as post des sources pour Bhopal ? 

Rien qu'entre le nombre de morts officiels et ceux annoncs par les associations, on passe du simple au triple.  ::roll:: 

On n'est bien d'accord que c'est impossible (dans le cas de Bhopal comme de Tchernobyl), d'avoir le chiffre prcis, mais ne me dis pas que pour Tchernobyl, tu es encore sur les chiffres de l'OMS, qui annonce entre 4000 et 50 000 morts (donc dj plus que Bhopal), et quelques cas de cancers par-ci par-l ? Sans parler des autres pathologies et des malformations. Alors oui, le chiffre de 950 000 morts prmaturs annonc par l'tude russe est probablement survalu (aprs cela dpend de ce qu'ils comptent dedans), on est bien d'accord, mais mme en excluant cette tude, les autres tudes / rapports sont pires que pour Bhopal.

Aprs c'est sr que si tu te base sur les chiffres ridicules de l'AIEA avec ses 50 morts et ses 7000 cancers...

Mme l'UNSCEAR n'a pas t aussi affirmatif que l'OMS, qui chiffre dj plus de morts que pour Bhopal:




> Il est significatif de constater que pour la premire fois un document de lUNSCEAR se refuse  quantifier des risques ventuels  partir de donnes observes  de forts niveaux de dose pour prvoir les effets au niveau des faibles doses rencontres dans lenvironnement. En ce domaine, il se dissocie de lattitude de lOMS et de lIARC (International Agency for the Research on Cancer) qui valuaient le nombre de morts par cancer thoriquement attribuables (entre 4.000 et 50.000 selon que lon considre les zones de retombes ou lensemble du monde...) en multipliant les doses collectives par un coefficient de risque unique par unit de dose, si faible que soit la dose concerne. Il y a l un changement de point de vue qui tmoigne du scepticisme croissant de la communaut scientifique sur lhypothse dite de linarit sans seuil,  mesure que la biologie du cancer sclaire et que limportance des interactions cellulaires et tissulaires doses dpendantes, rendent trs peu vraisemblable la notion de linarit.


https://www.pseudo-sciences.org/spip.php?article1788

Article crit par :




> Roland Masse est membre de lAcadmie des technologies et correspondant de lAcadmie de mdecine. Ancien directeur de lOffice de Protection contre les Rayonnements Ionisants (OPRI), ancien directeur du Dpartement de Pathologie et toxicologie exprimentale du CEA, il est lauteur ou le co-auteur de plusieurs centaines darticles scientifiques sur les effets sanitaires des rayonnements ionisants, des radionuclides et des toxiques environnementaux. Il prside actuellement la Commission des maladies professionnelles du ministre du travail.


Bref, tu peux prendre les sources que tu veux (ci celle-ci ne te plait pas, tu as internet et donc un moteur de recherche), Tchernobyl a fait plus de dgts que Bhopal.

Un autre article si tu veux :

https://www.rtbf.be/info/dossier/30-...byl?id=9279305




> Ceci dit, mme dans ces milieux des discussions et divergences se font jour. Par exemple un groupe dexperts runis par lEuratom diverge de lAIEA / UNSCEAR et prend plus en compte limpact de la radioactivit sur les maladies cardio et crbrovasculaires.
> 
> Ceux qui contestent les conclusions du Forum Tchernobyl se rfrent notamment  lpidmiologie,  de multiples observations de terrain et  des tudes de cas particuliers: des tudes qui montrent que dans un certain nombre de cas, les populations les plus touches par les retombes de Tchernobyl  - les liquidateurs, les vacus et les populations rsidant sur des territoires contamins - , prsentent un excs de diffrentes maladies par rapport  la populations "standard", non atteinte par lirradiation et la contamination : diffrents types de cancers  surtout chez les liquidateurs et certaines catgories dvacus, des atteintes cardio et crbrovasculaires, des atteintes nerveuses, des atteintes gntiques. Les cancers de la thyrode (non mortels)  vont continuer  crotre, chez les adultes qui ont t contamins dans leur enfance. On est dj bien au-del des 7000 admis par lUnscear. Les prvisions sur la vie entire et pour lensemble des populations touches se situent entre 50 000 et 90 000.
> 
> Dautres pathologies sont notes : une forme de vieillissement acclr chez les liquidateurs, dont beaucoup sont atteints de plusieurs maladies  la fois : parmi les survivants, il ny en a plus que 5% en Ukraine qui soient en bonne sant, tandis que 25% sont totalement invalides.


Aprs Google est ton ami.


@Miaow : non rien  voir avec GreenPeace, c'tait une tude de scientifiques russes publie par l'Acadmie des Sciences de New-York en 2011. Chiffres qui sont probablement foireux, et qui ont peut-tre t repris par GreenPeace, mais ce n'est pas GreenPeace qui les as sortis de son chapeau.

Enfin bref, peu importe, prenez les chiffres de l'OMS, de l'UNSCEAR ou de qui vous voulez, dire que Tchernobyl n'a eu aucun impact ou presque, c'est du flan. Vous seriez pas le mme genre de gogo  croire que le nuage  fait demi-tour  la frontire aussi ?  ::ptdr:: 

Srieux, j'ai rien contre le nuclaire, mais faut arrter de se voiler la face, et de prtendre qu'il ne s'est rien pass et que c'est compltement sans danger, alors que des dizaines d'tudes disent le contraire.





> Ou parce qu'ils risquent de se faire tirer dessus  vue, contrairement  ce qu'on a en France ?


Oui c'est ce que je dis. ^^

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> Mme l'UNSCEAR n'a pas t aussi affirmatif que l'OMS, qui chiffre dj plus de morts que pour Bhopal:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pseudo-sciences.org/spip.php?article1788
> ...


Merci de citer cet article, qui de plus, confirme ton ignorance totale du sujet, en plus du fait que n'as mme pas pris la peine de le lire jusqu'au bout. La remise en cause de l'hypothse linaire sans seuil conduirait  rduire le nombre de dcs.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Merci de citer cet article, qui de plus, confirme ton ignorance totale du sujet, en plus du fait que n'as mme pas pris la peine de le lire jusqu'au bout. La remise en cause de l'hypothse linaire sans seuil conduirait  rduire le nombre de dcs.


Mme en rduisant le nombre de dcs, cela reste toujours plus lev que Bhopal qui officiellement affiche 7500 morts hein, et non "des milliers le jour mme des milliers dans les semaines qui ont suivis" (tu confonds morts et malades, pour quelqu'un qui "s'y connait"...). Donc ton affirmation de base disant qu'aucune catastrophe nuclaire ne peut faire pire, reste fausse, et c'est la seule chose que je contestais. 

Sachant que comme je le disais (et c'est aussi vrai pour Bhopal bien entendu), il n'y a pas que le nombre de morts  prendre en compte, mais aussi les malades, les malformations mais aussi les consquences sur l'environnement. A ce jour, Tchernobyl est toujours interdit d'accs, et il n'y a de nombreux cas de maladies / malformations chez les animaux encore aujourd'hui. Sans parler des problmes de feux de forts qui relche des lments radioactifs dans l'air, etc. etc.


Bref, comme je le disais  Ryu, que cela soit une centrale nuclaire, ou une usine chimique, au final, on ne devrait pas pouvoir y pntrer, point. C'tait cela mon propos de dpart, et non de faire un concours de dcs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a pas que le nombre de morts  prendre en compte, mais aussi les malades, les malformations mais aussi les consquences sur l'environnement. A ce jour, Tchernobyl est toujours interdit d'accs, et il n'y a de nombreux cas de maladies / malformations chez les animaux encore aujourd'hui. Sans parler des problmes de feux de forts qui relche des lments radioactifs dans l'air, etc. etc.


Le nombre de mort  cause du nuclaire est probablement ngligeable compar au nombre de mort des suites de cancers donnes par le Round Up, mais bon la science n'arrive pas encore  prouver ce lien officiellement... Un jour on aura les preuves que les insecticides, les fongicides, les herbicides, les parasiticides qu'on met sur les fruits et lgumes sont mauvais pour la sant. (il y a aussi plein d'additif alimentaire qui sont cancrignes, d'ailleurs Bayer/Monsanto bosse un peu dans ce domaine)

Bon sinon vous pouvez regarder les effets de l'Agent Orange et du Phosphore Blanc. L'industrie chimique a crer ces produits pour tuer.
Alors que l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire ne veut pas faire de mal, mais parfois il y a des accidents.

Je pense que l'industrie chimique a fait beaucoup plus de dgt que l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire.
Quand on regarde la mort du sol, la pollution dans les ocans, etc.

====
Tout reprsente un risque, mme les panneaux solaires, les oliennes.
La mode actuelle c'est de dire " cause de la production humaine de CO2 la temprature sur terre augmente beaucoup trop vite et on va tous mourir trs rapidement, il font donc tout faire pour diminuer la production de CO2".
Ce qui produit le plus dlectricit pour le moins de CO2 c'est le nuclaire.

----------


## wolinn

> Mme en rduisant le nombre de dcs, cela reste toujours plus lev que Bhopal qui officiellement affiche 7500 morts hein, et non "des milliers le jour mme des milliers dans les semaines qui ont suivis" (tu confonds morts et malades, pour quelqu'un qui "s'y connait"...). Donc ton affirmation de base disant qu'aucune catastrophe nuclaire ne peut faire pire, reste fausse, et c'est la seule chose que je contestais. 
> ...


De toute vidence, tu n'as pas compris  quoi correspond le chiffre de 4000 dcs attribus  Tchernobyl (sur plusieurs dizaines d'annes). Il ne s'agit pas de dcs constats et attribuables sans doutes  la catastrophe (contrairement  Bhopal), mais d'une extrapolation base sur l'hypothse d'une relation linaire sans seuil entre l'exposition aux radiations et les cancers. Non seulement c'est hypothtique, mais les spcialistes tendent  remettre en cause cette relation, ce qui tendrait  rduire ce chiffre, s'il y avait un seuil en dessous duquel les radiations sont inoffensives.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le nombre de mort  cause du nuclaire est probablement ngligeable compar au nombre de mort des suites de cancers donnes par le Round Up, mais bon la science n'arrive pas encore  prouver ce lien officiellement... Un jour on aura les preuves que les insecticides, les fongicides, les herbicides, les parasiticides qu'on met sur les fruits et lgumes sont mauvais pour la sant. (il y a aussi plein d'additif alimentaire qui sont cancrignes, d'ailleurs Bayer/Monsanto bosse un peu dans ce domaine)
> 
> Bon sinon vous pouvez regarder les effets de l'Agent Orange et du Phosphore Blanc. L'industrie chimique a crer ces produits pour tuer.
> Alors que l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire ne veut pas faire de mal, mais parfois il y a des accidents.
> 
> Je pense que l'industrie chimique a fait beaucoup plus de dgt que l'industrie de l'nergie nuclaire.
> Quand on regarde la mort du sol, la pollution dans les ocans, etc.


Pas mieux que tout  l'heure, compltement hors-sujet. 

On ne fait pas un comparatif du nombre de morts ou des dgts totaux entre les pesticides et le nuclaire... On parle ici dans le cas d'une intrusion dans une usine / une centrale ou d'un accident mme (car ni Bhopal ni Tchernobyl ne font suite  une intrusion dans le but de saboter). On ne compare mme pas la pollution journalire ou  la fabrication ou autres.


Donc si cela peut t'aider  comprendre et te faire plaisir :

*ce que tu dis est juste, tu as raison*, mais ce n'est pas de cela dont on parle ici, mais d'un autre point prcis et spcifique, *pas des dgts totaux* de l'un et de l'autre pour les comparer.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> De toute vidence, tu n'as pas compris  quoi correspond le chiffre de *4000* dcs attribus  Tchernobyl (sur plusieurs dizaines d'annes). Il ne s'agit pas de dcs constats et attribuables sans doutes  la catastrophe (contrairement  Bhopal), mais d'une extrapolation base sur l'hypothse d'une relation linaire sans seuil entre l'exposition aux radiations et les cancers. Non seulement c'est hypothtique, mais les spcialistes tendent  remettre en cause cette relation, ce qui tendrait  rduire ce chiffre, s'il y avait un seuil en dessous duquel les radiations sont inoffensives.


Si si j'ai trs bien compris .

Tu as du oublier un 0. Et mme avec le 0 en plus, c'est l'estimation basse, et ce n'est pas que de l'extrapolation. Les malformations d'enfants et tout a, c'est de l'extrapolation aussi ? Encore une fois, il n'y a pas que les morts qui comptent...

Et mme si on rduit cette relation, et que admettons, tu divises le nombre de morts par 2, a en laisse 3 fois plus que Bhopal lors de l'incident mme et contrairement  Tchernobyl, beaucoup parmi ceux qui ont t blesss n'ont pas eu de d'invalidit  vie et ne peuvent pas refiler des trucs  leurs enfants.. 


Le problme c'est que tu veux absolument faire un comparatif exact des deux, alors que du ct de Bhopal, c'tait un truc  effet immdiat, (d'ailleurs les gens qui continuent de mourir  Bhopal aujourd'hui, c'est car ils continuent de boire une eau contamine par le site de l'usine),   un truc comme Tchernobyl, qui a toujours des consquences aussi, mais indirectes elles et qui passent d'une gnration  l'autre. 

Par exemple, il y a des espces d'animaux qui se refilent des problmes de sant d'une gnration  l'autre. Alors qu' Bhopal, il "suffirait" (mais si c'est plus simple  dire qu' faire, comme d'habitude), d'vacuer les gens pour les empcher de boire l'eau contamine pour rduire drastiquement les morts. Ca fait plus de 30 ans qu'on les laissent boire cette merde, mais ceux qui meurent aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas  cause de l'incident de 84 hein...   


Cela fait dj plusieurs messages que ce "concours de zizi" sur le nombre de morts est plus qu'indcent, alors je te laisse le dernier mot, oui Bhopal c'tait trs caca, et un problme de racteur nuclaire, c'est pas si grave.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> @Miaow : non rien  voir avec GreenPeace, c'tait une tude de scientifiques russes publie par l'Acadmie des Sciences de New-York en 2011. Chiffres qui sont probablement foireux, et qui ont peut-tre t repris par GreenPeace, mais ce n'est pas GreenPeace qui les as sortis de son chapeau.


C'est exactement l'tude que je pensais. Elle est crite par le cofondateur de Greenpeace en Russie  :;):  et n'a t soumise  aucune valuation par les pairs (non plus que ses sources cls), et a provoqu un toll parmi les spcialistes. Donc oui, c'est entirement les lucubrations de Greenpeace, qui sont des fanatiques anti-nuclaire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est exactement l'tude que je pensais. Elle est crite par le cofondateur de Greenpeace en Russie  et n'a t soumise  aucune valuation par les pairs (non plus que ses sources cls), et a provoqu un toll parmi les spcialistes. Donc oui, c'est entirement les lucubrations de Greenpeace, qui sont des fanatiques anti-nuclaire.


Comme je l'ai dit, les chiffres de l'tude sont probablement plus que gonfls et peu fiables, et c'est pour cela que j'ai dit que j'admettais volontiers si l'on faisait fi de celle-ci. Dire que l'tude est bof, car il n'y a pas eu de peer-reviews, je te rejoins aussi.

Maintenant, tout discrditer car *un des mecs* ayant fait l'tude  fait parti de GreenPeace, je ne sais pas si c'est trs probant. Encore cela serait juste un lambda sans bagage scientifique, je serais d'accord avec toi  100%, mais quand on regarde le palmars du gars et les prix qu'il a reu, j'ai du mal  croire que c'est un charlatan complet (mme si oui, on peut douter de son objectivit complte sur le sujet en question, mais comme pour tout le monde, c'est ce que tout le monde rpte sans cesse ici).

Ce n'est pas comme si le mec avait crit 2/3 tudes tout seul dans son coin que personne n'avait jamais reconnu non plus, il y a un juste milieux. ^^

Et puis surtout, il n'a pas fait l'tude seul, les autres faisaient-ils aussi parti de GreenPeace ?


Aprs honntement, cette tude peut tre bidon, je m'en moque, ce n'est pas comme si c'tait la seule existante sur le sujet.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Car un fou furieux qui fait pter une bombe, ou drgle tout le systme chez Bayer, a risque d'engendrer quand mme beaucoup moins de dgts que quelqu'un qui ferait a dans une centrale ?


Nul besoin de poser "une bombe", car la bombe est dj sur place. Il suffit de prendre le contrle de la centrale et de couper le circuit de refroidissement, auquel cas elle explose au bout de 10 heures selon les simulations ralises  l'poque par EDF. Si l'eau de ce circuit est dverse sous le racteur dont le corium s'chappe, on aboutit  une explosion de vapeur quivalente a 3  5Mkts, soit la puissance d'une trs grosse bombe H contemporaine, comme celle d'un missile chinois DF-5. Suivi de la projection d'une quantit invraisemblable d'isotopes radioactifs contaminant l'environnement pour toujours.
En tant optimiste, on peut envisager la destruction de la rgion et la perte de seulement la moiti de sa population, dont une grosse partie par radiations  commencer par les vieux. La vie en Europe de l'ouest serait tout de mme rendue trs difficile. 

C'tait le scnario envisag pour Tchernobyl et cela pouss les autorits a engager de trs gros moyens pour reprendre le contrle de la situation.

Ajoutons qu'aujourd'hui ce type d'opration serait sans doute  la porte d'un groupe terroriste dtermin. Car il suffit au premier venu de se faire passer pour Greenpeace, et il a carte blanche. Sinon vous avez toujours le scnario accidentel. 

55 bombes H potentielles sont dispatches sur le territoire et il suffit qu'une seule ne dtonne de manire catastrophique pour nous causer un tord considrable.
Voila pourquoi moi, je suis contre le nuclaire.





> On n'est bien d'accord que c'est impossible (dans le cas de Bhopal comme de Tchernobyl), d'avoir le chiffre prcis, mais ne me dis pas que pour Tchernobyl, tu es encore sur les chiffres de l'OMS, qui annonce entre 4000 et 50 000 morts (donc dj plus que Bhopal), et quelques cas de cancers par-ci par-l ? Sans parler des autres pathologies et des malformations. Alors oui, le chiffre de 950 000 morts prmaturs annonc par l'tude russe est probablement survalu (aprs cela dpend de ce qu'ils comptent dedans), on est bien d'accord, mais mme en excluant cette tude, les autres tudes / rapports sont pires que pour Bhopal.


Ce sont des chiffres sur 20 ans et  l'chelle de l'Europe, donc rien ne permet de dire qu'ils sont survalu d'autant qu'en pidmiologie il faut mieux raisonner de manire pessimiste. Sinon on en vient  nier la ralit comme au dbut de l'pidmie de SIDA.

Le fait que le professeur Alexei Wladimirowitsch Jablokow ait t envoy en prison accrdite encore davantage ses travaux. Sinon on eu dit qu'il affabulait, mais c'est dlicat face  un membre de l'acadmie des sciences russe, il faut organiser un dbat pour le dmontrer.
Cela le place au dessus du niveau de ses contradicteurs, et nous devons certainement beaucoup a ce monsieur qui a toujours considr le nuclaire comme a un *problme* international et inform le public.
Ce grce  quoi la Russie a pu prendre en charge une petite partie de son travail de dpollution.

Sinon je lis encore que l'accident nuclaire de Fukusima n'a tu personne. Alors que, exemple parmi d'autres, des dizaines de marins de l'USS Ronald Reagan parti prter assistance sont malades et plusieurs sont morts.

Le directeur de la centrale est lui aussi mort d'un cancer de l'oesophage,  58 ans. Mais il n'y a pas de relation nous dit l'industrie nuclaire japonaise.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il suffit de prendre le contrle de la centrale et de couper le circuit de refroidissement, auquel cas elle explose au bout de 10 heures


Il faut aussi pouvoir couper les scurits automatiques, a demanderait de prendre un contrle total de la centrale pour a, et encore, si c'est possible. Du coup ton groupe terroriste, il a intrt  tre trs prpar, trs comptent dans pas mal de domaines. Et un tel groupe de personnes aussi comptentes est rarement suicidaire.

La proba n'est pas nulle, mais faut pas exagrer, elle est infinitsimale. Il y a bien plus de risques qu'un racteur explose  cause de son grand ge qu' cause d'un groupe terroriste.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il faut aussi pouvoir couper les scurits automatiques, a demanderait de prendre un contrle total de la centrale pour a, et encore, si c'est possible. Du coup ton groupe terroriste, il a intrt  tre trs prpar, trs comptent dans pas mal de domaines. Et un tel groupe de personnes aussi comptentes est rarement suicidaire.


Voila qui ne reprsente aucun souci car ces systme de systme de scurits sont tous aliments par de l'lectricit provenant de l'extrieur de la centrale. Il suffit de couper cette alimentation et de dsactiver les gnratrices diesels, comme lors de l'incident de la centrale du Blayais de 1999. 
Il y a des mthodes plus rapides, comme de provoquer une excursion de puissance. Auquel cas le cur va s'emballer en quelques millisecondes, et l'eau de la piscine ou du circuit primaire va se vaporiser avec les consquences que tu imagines.

En outre, nul besoin de trouve des suicidaires. Tu vacues ton quipe peu avant le cataclysme, ou prtends que tu vas l'vacuer. Et des gens entrans  prendre le contrle d'installation industrielles, on en trouve.

Ceci dit, il y a certes beaucoup plus de risques qu'un racteur explose  cause d'un accident ou d'une erreur humaine. C'est mme la norme.

----------


## ddoumeche

D'ailleurs si l'on prend la couverture de cet ouvrage qui est si fortement critiqu, on constate que sont montrs en couverture des arbres de diffrentes espces coups provenant certainement des alentours de la centrale. Chacun d'eux prsente une strie nette apparue au moment des fait et tout le bois fait aprs est de nature anormal, comme brl. 
Inutile de dire que ce bois est sans doute impropre  la consommation et que les tres humains ne pourraient pas vivre longtemps  proximit sans de grave ennuis de sante.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Chacun d'eux prsente une strie nette apparue au moment des fait et tout le bois fait aprs est de nature anormal, comme brl. 
> Inutile de dire que ce bois est sans doute impropre  la consommation et que les tres humains ne pourraient pas vivre longtemps  proximit sans de grave ennuis de sante.


Sans mme parler de consommation humaine, comme je le disais, cela favorise normment les feux de forts, et ces arbres en brlant, relchent des lments radioactifs dans l'air, qui peuvent donc se propager un peu plus loin.

----------


## ddoumeche

C'est la msaventure arrive  cet environnementaliste californien, Gregg Lien, qui aprs s'tre achet un compteur geiger, a pu constater des forts taux de radioactivit naturelle (+1000cpm, +8mS*v*) conscutif aux feux de forts. Apparemment mme le bois de chauffage du coin est contamin. Lui blme Fukushima, mais pas besoin d'aller aussi loin. Dans les annes 50, de nombreux essais atomiques atmosphriques ont eu lieux dans les tats voisins.

Sans mme parler des feux de fort, ces arbres une fois morts sont consomms par le biotope qui sert lui aussi d'aliments aux plus gros insectes, rongeurs et oiseaux. Et tout se propage dans la chane alimentaire.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> D'ailleurs si l'on prend la couverture de cet ouvrage qui est si fortement critiqu, on constate que sont montrs en couverture des arbres de diffrentes espces coups provenant certainement des alentours de la centrale. Chacun d'eux prsente une strie nette apparue au moment des fait et tout le bois fait aprs est de nature anormal, comme brl. 
> Inutile de dire que ce bois est sans doute impropre  la consommation et que les tres humains ne pourraient pas vivre longtemps  proximit sans de grave ennuis de sante.


Le rondin illustrant l'article de Wikipedia sur le bois prsente aussi une striure nette. Comme par hasard, ils ont pris un bois irradi! ::aie:: 

Ces deux couches se nomment le duramen (au centre, _heartwood_ en Anglais) et l'aubier ( l'extrieur sous l'corce, _sapwood_ en Anglais) et sont prsentes dans tout arbre dpassant 5  20 ans, selon lespce. Mais au moins pour les besoins de cette explication j'ai appris les termes Franais.




> C'est la msaventure arrive  cet environnementaliste californien, Gregg Lien, qui aprs s'tre achet un compteur geiger, a pu constater des forts taux de radioactivit naturelle ( +8S) conscutif aux feux de forts. Apparemment mme le bois de chauffage de ces forts est contamin. Lui blme Fukushima, mais pas besoin d'aller aussi loin. Dans les annes 50, de nombreux essais atomiques atmosphriques ont eu lieux dans les tats voisins.
> 
> Sans mme parler des feux de fort, ces arbres une fois morts sont consomms par le biotope qui sert lui aussi d'aliments aux plus gros insectes, rongeurs et oiseaux. Et tout se propage dans la chane alimentaire.


Il a trouv une radioactivit en Siemens?  ::ptdr:: 

Remarque, 125kΩ de rsistance n'est pas tonnant, si le bois tait un peu sec  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le rondin illustrant l'article de Wikipedia sur le bois prsente aussi une striure nette. Comme par hasard, ils ont pris un bois irradi!
> 
> Ces deux couches se nomment le duramen (au centre, _heartwood_ en Anglais) et l'aubier ( l'extrieur sous l'corce, _sapwood_ en Anglais) et sont prsentes dans tout arbre dpassant 5  20 ans, selon lespce. Mais au moins pour les besoins de cette explication j'ai appris les termes Franais.


Le duramen est la partie centrale consolide, fossilise, et part du centre vers l'extrieur. Le bouleau qui est un arbre  pousse rapide ne prsente pas de duramen  ma connaissance. Soit l'inverse de ce qui est reprsent sur cette photo, ce qui ne peut pas tre le rsultat d'un processus naturel.




> Il a trouv une radioactivit en Siemens? 
> 
> Remarque, 125kΩ de rsistance n'est pas tonnant, si le bois tait un peu sec


Ahah quel comique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le duramen est la partie centrale consolide, fossilise, et part du centre vers l'extrieur. Le bouleau qui est un arbre  pousse rapide ne prsente pas de duramen  ma connaissance. Soit l'inverse de ce qui est reprsent sur cette photo, ce qui ne peut pas tre le rsultat d'un processus naturel.


Les bouleaux forment un duramen, il est juste moins visible que certaines espces. Mais de toutes faons  Tchernobyl c'est une fort de pins, non de bouleaux.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les bouleaux forment un duramen, il est juste moins visible que certaines espces. Mais de toutes faons  Tchernobyl c'est une fort de pins, non de bouleaux.


Je ne suis pas du sud mais voici quelques coupes d'un pin sain: corce, aubier, et duramen, ce dernier tant lgrement plus sombre que l'aubier. Qui n'a donc pas l'air trs sain en couverte de l'ouvrage.


Donc ces pins de Tchernobyl portent bien les marques de la radioactivit ambiante

----------


## MiaowZedong

Ou plus probablement, ce sont les pins qui ont souffert de l'explosion en 1986 et t enterrs, la fameuse fort rouge. Rien  voir avec la radioactivit ambiante plus rcente, qui n'empche pas la fort rouge d'tre aujourd'hui un refuge naturel.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ou plus probablement, ce sont les pins qui ont souffert de l'explosion en 1986 et t enterrs, la fameuse fort rouge. Rien  voir avec la radioactivit ambiante plus rcente, qui n'empche pas la fort rouge d'tre aujourd'hui un refuge naturel.


Je ne suis pas sur de ce point car la qualit photographique est relativement bonne, rien  voir avec ce qui se pratiquait  l'poque, surtout dans les pays de l'est (10 ans de retard).

La radioactivit est moindre mais c'est toujours inhabitable pour longtemps

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ou plus probablement, ce sont les pins qui ont souffert de l'explosion en 1986 et t enterrs, la fameuse fort rouge. Rien  voir avec la radioactivit ambiante plus rcente, qui n'empche pas la fort rouge d'tre aujourd'hui un refuge naturel.


Un refuge naturel avec des animaux et des plantes contamines...

Ca dit juste qu'en l'absence d'humains, les populations animales prolifrent plus malgr les radiations, du fait de l'absence de chasse et autres, mais pas que ces espces qui prolifrent sont en bonne sant...

C'est pas comme si c'tait crit dans ton propre lien que les radiations ont un impact ngatif visible sur les plantes et les animaux du coin.


Au final, des espces contamines qui prolifrent, c'est juste augmenter le risque de propager les problmes de sant  des individus non contamins dans les zones voisines, je ne vois pas trop o il y a de quoi tre "content / satisfait" ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Au final, des espces contamines qui prolifrent, c'est juste augmenter le risque de propager les problmes de sant  des individus non contamins dans les zones voisines, je ne vois pas trop o il y a de quoi tre "content / satisfait" ?


D'un autre ct, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on peut y faire...  moins de tout cramer et de rpandre suffisamment de produits toxiques pour transformer ce territoire en dsert pour les dcennies  venir  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'un autre ct, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on peut y faire...  moins de tout cramer et de rpandre suffisamment de produits toxiques pour transformer ce territoire en dsert pour les dcennies  venir


Ah mais je ne dis pas qu'il faut y faire quelque chose, juste qu'il n'y a pas de quoi se dire que tout va bien la-bas, et tout le tralala... Plusieurs dizaines d'annes aprs, c'est toujours pourri sur place  cause de l'incident de Tchernobyl, et vouloir faire croire que c'est devenu un espce de paradis pour animaux, c'est se moquer du monde...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah mais je ne dis pas qu'il faut y faire quelque chose, juste qu'il n'y a pas de quoi se dire que tout va bien la-bas, et tout le tralala... Plusieurs dizaines d'annes aprs, c'est toujours pourri sur place  cause de l'incident de Tchernobyl, et vouloir faire croire que c'est devenu un espce de paradis pour animaux, c'est se moquer du monde...


Bien sur que non, le nuclaire c'est vert et carbon friendly alors que le charbon c'est sale et ca tche. Vive les pipistrelles, mme  deux ttes.

----------


## Marco46

> 55 bombes H potentielles sont dispatches sur le territoire et il suffit qu'une seule ne dtonne de manire catastrophique pour nous causer un tord considrable.
> Voila pourquoi moi, je suis contre le nuclaire.


Moi je veux bien mais c'est pour mettre quoi  la place ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi je veux bien mais c'est pour mettre quoi  la place ?


Ahma, il voudrait y mettre des centrales  charbon  ::mrgreen:: 

Surtout depuis cette annonce : https://dailygeekshow.com/co2-dioxyd...harbon-solide/

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ahma, il voudrait y mettre des centrales  charbon 
> 
> Surtout depuis cette annonce : https://dailygeekshow.com/co2-dioxyd...harbon-solide/


Exactement, je suis les recommandations du leader des anti-nuclaires sur le sujet, recommandations faites il y a plus de 10 ans. A l'poque le gouvernement Sarkozy mettait en place la propagande du rchauffement servie  toutes les sauces, sans doute pour trouver de nouveaux financements pour EDF (c'est du moins ce que l'on pouvait comprendre en lisant la presse entre les lignes). Et avec la complicit bien comprise des faux colos d'EELV.
Car tout le monde mme les ptroliers avait un intrt a soutenir cette thse, sauf le public.

DevTroglodyte, tu vas fcher Marco avec ta solution pour faire du charbon et de l'essence a partir de rien, lui qui croit  la fin des nergies fossiles. En tout cas je demande  voir, mme si ce sera comme de vider l'ocan avec une cuillre  caf, question "dcarbonisation" de l'atmosphre.

Donc oui, on a le choix entre le charbon qui est mon favori et celui du Japon, ou du gaz comme la Californie, l'Espagne, le Royaume-Uni (trs pollu au niveau radioactif lui aussi). D'autant que la moiti nord du pays regorge de gaz de schiste.

PS: mais avec des centrales charbon capturant le SO et le NO bien sur .. comme le prvoit la rglementation.

----------

